# 2018 College Football (GDG.)



## Jacob Hawkes

http://www.vegasinsider.com/college-football/story.cfm/story/1921747

Not good. Not good @ all.


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://www.vegasinsider.com/college-football/story.cfm/story/1921747
> 
> Not good. Not good @ all.


If I were a betting man, I take the over 7.5 games won if that's the line...despite a Meathead Ball Coach. Auburn, Bama, and UGA are gonna be tough, but you should be able to ugly/talent beat the rest of the schedule. 

I still can't get over the OC Canada firing after 1 season....

I saw a stat where Bama finally topped LSU after this year's draft on NFL roster guys. Hard to believe what they have done with their talent pool vs. LSU's roster talent in recent years. Just an outsider's point of view.

I also once heard a guy say messing up the LSU or UGA job would be like messing up the make-up on Brooklyn Decker....impossible....


----------



## Migillicutty

Maybe I shouldn’t have shunned tennis.


----------



## roseberry

Jg,
I hope you have not given up Ms. Samantha on your first post of rtfcfb 2018?

Cutty,
I do not understand your tennis reference? Does Ms. Decker like tennis players?

Jacob,
Over!

Tua breaks thumb, gets little from spring, bama in trouble again


----------



## Duckquilizer

Tennis is not a sport. It's like cheerleading, but with fuzzy balls.


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> Jg,
> I hope you have not given up Ms. Samantha on your first post of rtfcfb 2018?
> 
> Cutty,
> I do not understand your tennis reference? * Does Ms. Decker like tennis players?
> *
> Jacob,
> Over!
> 
> Tua breaks thumb, gets little from spring, bama in trouble again



Brooklyn Decker is married to Andy Roddick, pro tennis player


----------



## BonMallari

The US Supreme Court just ruled in favor of sports betting being allowed in states other than Nevada...now all you sports handicappers will be able to bet on your teams legally in your home state ....Your "bookies" just got put out of business


----------



## Marvin S

Duckquilizer said:


> Tennis is not a sport. It's like cheerleading, but with fuzzy balls.


Ever play? It certainly takes more athleticism than duck hunting unless you swim for your own ducks. 



BonMallari said:


> The US Supreme Court just ruled in favor of sports betting being allowed in states other than Nevada...now all you sports handicappers will be able to bet on your teams legally in your home state ....Your "bookies" just got put out of business


It's about time. Now all they need to do is legalize prostitution!


----------



## huntinman

Marvin S said:


> Ever play? It certainly takes more athleticism than duck hunting unless you swim for your own ducks.
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time. *Now all they need to do is legalize prostitution*!


They already have Marvin... it’s called politics.


----------



## crackerd

Well, we're off to a rollickin' start with the 2018 CFB thread. Now all we need is 'Cutty to admit (not that there's anything wrong with that) Boris Becker instead of Brooklyn Decker was his tennis ace until he shunned the sport - and for Marvin to provide his genetic engineering exegesis on the *Equanimous St. Brown Body by Mr. Universe Paradigm* and we're really off and running toward National Championship No. 18 for the Crimson Tide next January!

MG

PS Rose, forget Tua's sore thumb, to paraphrase what they say about British Royal Family lineage, 'Bama's got "an heir with two spares" after his baby bro' Taulia Tagovailoa committed to play QB for Saban last month!


----------



## Duckquilizer

Marvin S said:


> Ever play? It certainly takes more athleticism than duck hunting unless you swim for your own ducks.
> 
> My brother "played" tennis...I played baseball. Too much like badminton or ping pong for me. I would certainly entertain the idea of playing fuzzy ball with the aforementioned gal however. By entertain, I mean beg. ALOT


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Well, we're off to a rollickin' start with the 2018 CFB thread. Now all we need is 'Cutty to admit (not that there's anything wrong with that) Boris Becker instead of Brooklyn Decker was his tennis ace until he shunned the sport - and for Marvin to provide his genetic engineering exegesis on the *Equanimous St. Brown Body by Mr. Universe Paradigm* and we're really off and running toward National Championship No. 18 for the Crimson Tide next January!
> 
> MG
> 
> PS Rose, forget Tua's sore thumb, to paraphrase what they say about British Royal Family lineage, 'Bama's got "an heir with two spares" after his baby bro' Taulia Tagovailoa committed to play QB for Saban last month!


Come on Crackered, if your going to go low with that kind of joke, at least don’t saddle me with the ginger German (not that there is anything wrong with that). 

My loathing of tennis was earned. My older sister happened to be a nationally ranked Am (who went on to play div 1, on a full ride), and then finished out her degrees on academic scholly at Oxford, once her eligibility was up (double major). So I was dragged to many a tourney in my younger year, and had enough of the loathsome game by the time I was 12. Before anyone states the obvious, yes, I got the shallow end of the athletic and intellectual gene pool, and was relegated to walking on to a lowly state college in Florida to play football.


----------



## jgsanders

BonMallari said:


> The US Supreme Court just ruled in favor of sports betting being allowed in states other than Nevada...now all you sports handicappers will be able to bet on your teams legally in your home state ....Your "bookies" just got put out of business


Bon, I'm not so sure about your last sentence. I'm not a betting man, but I'd think those who do gamble currently aren't enthused about paying taxes on their earnings or having their significant other know about their gains/losses. I'd bet both Vegas and the Bookies will be just fine.

I personally only "play" with $140 each season. Some buddies and I put up $10/week for the 14 week CFB season for pure entertainment and to keep things interesting in this part of the country. Our deal is, we pick 5 games each week based on the spreads. The Clemson game, the USC game, the UGA game, the Thursday night game, and biggest/top ranked Saturday game. There is a weekly winner and a season ending/big pot winner. Very rare anyone gets all 5 games vs the spread. 1 weekly win will pay for your entry fee for the next season. I usually take the Clemson opponent and the points so I can hedge and be happy either way.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

For y’all taking the over, I ask, why?? I can’t remember being this down on a LSU team since Curley was nose diving the program. 

https://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2018/05/jaw_punches_red_bull_chugs_and.html


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> For y’all taking the over, I ask, why?? I can’t remember being this down on a LSU team since Curley was nose diving the program.
> 
> https://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2018/05/jaw_punches_red_bull_chugs_and.html


to use a dog parlance....LSU's pedigree will overcome the handler's ineptness....look how many guys went in the NFL draft...unless his OC and DC are a bunch of idiots they will win, maybe even double digits....now if Coach O is still around 3 years from now the roster may not have all the UA All Americans, like it does now


----------



## BonMallari

Texas to play Home-Home series with Alabama in 2022-2023.....guessing Dabo will be coaching the Tide by then


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Texas to play Home-Home series with Alabama in 2022-2023.....guessing Dabo will be coaching the Tide by then


Don't count on it, what'll go down is what Bum Phillips used to orate so respectfully about Bear: "He'll take his'n and beat your'n, and then he'll take your'n and beat his'n."

So Saban will be off to Tejas in 2023 for 10 years @$250M - but only after the 2022 game in Tuscaloosa is a Tea-sippin' whuppin' by 'Bama.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Don't count on it, what'll go down is what Bum Phillips used to orate so respectfully about Bear: "He'll take his'n and beat your'n, and then he'll take your'n and beat his'n."
> 
> So Saban will be off to Tejas in 2023 for 10 years @$250M - but only after the 2022 game in Tuscaloosa is a Tea-sippin' whuppin' by 'Bama.
> 
> MG


So what's your take on the coach of the team that didn't win their conference or play in the conference championship
that through some adroit politicking got invited to the big dance & is now complaining that UCF, though undefeated &
conference champ is claiming to be National Champion. That includes paying the bonus to the coach .


----------



## jgsanders

BonMallari said:


> Texas to play Home-Home series with Alabama in 2022-2023.....guessing Dabo will be coaching the Tide by then


Daggum Bon! That’s below the belt! Haha. 

On a different note, how the heck is MSU gonna recover from a half a billion dollar payout to the sexual abuse victim lawsuit settlement announced today? What alum is gonna pony up for that?


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> On a different note, how the heck is MSU gonna recover from a half a billion dollar payout to the sexual abuse victim lawsuit settlement announced today?
> What alum is gonna pony up for that?


There is something totally wrong when a public institution of learning has that kind of funds available.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> So what's your take on the coach of the team that didn't win their conference or play in the conference championship that through some adroit politicking got invited to the big dance & is now complaining that UCF, though undefeated & conference champ is claiming to be National Champion. That includes paying the bonus to the coach .


Marv, that's so...2017! I mean, back then, the SDSU Coyotes had the best tight end in the country - Dallas Goedert - and then 2018 rolled around, and the Iggles jumped over Dallas, America's team, to take Dallas, the All-American team tight end, in the NFL draft. You may remember that draft, as Saban who claimed to be National Champion, also claimed to have had 12 (a dozen count 'em) players taken in it. So maybe that got him even more of a bonus, which I'm sure all us rtf Crimson Tide supporters (including yourself?) would be happy to chip in for, in return for another five National Championships "claimed" over the next nine years!

That answer your question?

MG


----------



## roseberry

Marv, please share who is complaining about central Florida? I guess I am missing it.

As for the home and home with Texas, I am certain a justidied chorus of, "see, bama never schedules a top program" is on its way!


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marv, that's so...2017! I mean, back then, the SDSU Coyotes had the best tight end in the country - Dallas Goedert - and then 2018 rolled around, and the Iggles jumped over Dallas, America's team, to take Dallas, the All-American team tight end, in the NFL draft. You may remember that draft, as Saban who claimed to be National Champion, also claimed to have had 12 (a dozen count 'em) players taken in it. So maybe that got him even more of a bonus, which I'm sure all us rtf Crimson Tide supporters (including yourself?) would be happy to chip in for, in return for another five National Championships "claimed" over the next nine years!
> 
> That answer your question?
> 
> MG


The NFL & the Eagles have had some success with players from the NCC & now Summit League. 
Pete Retzlaff, SDSU, Adam Vinatieri, SDSU & Carson Wentz, NDSU come to mind, I'm sure there 
are more, I just don't follow it closely. 



roseberry said:


> Marv, please share who is complaining about central Florida? I guess I am missing it.
> 
> As for the home and home with Texas, I am certain a justidied chorus of, "see, bama never schedules a top program" is on its way!


Your boy! "Slick Nick". It hasn't received heavy coverage, but it has received some .


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> Marv, please share who is complaining about central Florida? I guess I am missing it.
> 
> As for the home and home with Texas, I am certain a justidied chorus of, "see, bama never schedules a top program" is on its way!


TEXAS is 7-1-1 all time against Alabama....by the time they play Herman will have a great program rolling


----------



## roseberry

And they'd have been 8-0-1......."if they'da had Colt McCoy!"(smiley face)


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> And they'd have been 8-0-1......."if they'da had Colt McCoy!"(smiley face)


Correction, rose: And they'd have been 8-0-1......and Marv would now be prime minister and panjandrum of Flyover Country "_*if Colt hadn't got hurt*_."

Truth be told, Tejas has been an accursed bunch of tea sippers ever since they cheated Joe Willie and 'Bama out of that winning touchdown in the Orange Bowl back in '64. But Marv would aver that poetic justice was served because the AP "claimed" 'Bama as National Champions that year, anyhow, staking their "claim" before the bowl games were played. Still and all, I personally could only wish the 'sips had a cumulative record of 0-634-1 in the time since.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

RIP Billy Cannon...the guy was stud back when CFB players wore a single bar facemask..always thought the Heisman pose fit him well because he made guys miss...Legendary player...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yes sir. Halloween runs & Cannon blasts. Somber day in St. Francisville & The BR.


----------



## Tim Mc

Hey Jacob, I think you're getting a good QB in Joe Burrow. He never really got a chance to shine at OSU. I hope he tears it up for the Tigers.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I didn’t know whether to send you a message, post about the transfer like some (Highly illogical I might add.) people who believe he’s Joe Montana, or just see if someone would chime in about it. Put me in the camp of those who will wait & see. I know he tore it up in all 3 spring games, but they’re not something you can go off of. I expect it to be a good battle between Myles & Joe in fall camp. That said, I have no faith in this staff or team. I literally haven’t been this blah about an upcoming season since Curley was roaming the sidelines.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I didn’t know whether to send you a message, post about the transfer like some (Highly illogical I might add.) people who believe he’s Joe Montana, or just see if someone would chime in about it. Put me in the camp of those who will wait & see. I know he tore it up in all 3 spring games, but they’re not something you can go off of. I expect it to be a good battle between Myles & Joe in fall camp. *That said, I have no faith in this staff or team. I literally haven’t been this blah about an upcoming season since Curley was roaming the sidelines.*


Curly he be a good 'un, Jacob - as a "Sooner" 






Also it could always be worse for the 'Who - y'all be bringing back Jamarcus "Purple Drank Master" Russell as OC and QB coach!

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I didn’t know whether to send you a message, post about the transfer like some (Highly illogical I might add.) people who believe he’s Joe Montana, or just see if someone would chime in about it. Put me in the camp of those who will wait & see. I know he tore it up in all 3 spring games, but they’re not something you can go off of. I expect it to be a good battle between Myles & Joe in fall camp. That said, I have no faith in this staff or team. I literally haven’t been this blah about an upcoming season since Curley was roaming the sidelines.


You have to take a wait and see outlook on Burrow. He hasn't been under the bright lights yet. From what I've seen he is very athletic and has a good arm. Not a cannon but strong enough. My opinion , from the limited amount of exposure he has had , is that he would be a qb that wouldn't hold a good offense back. Wouldn't be the weak link and could turn out as much more than that. 
Never heard anything other than him being a quality kid and I know most die hard OSU fans are not happy to see him leave.


----------



## crackerd

Tim, getting another new B1G QB transfer is a good start, but we gotta work harder to restore Jacob's faith and, uh, Bayou Zen, and I guess the best place to start is letting him know that when they finally get around to offloading Orgeron, *the O-rient ain't a likely landing spot for Coach Yaw-Yaw-Foo'baw* - or the Rozy Finch Boyz LLC fun cartel. But you never know when they might reassess in O-saki - especially after they see that he's a man of honor *known to deliver hits only to himself in the spirit of such a physically punishing sport*!

MG


----------



## ecrew6k*

There has been some rapid and drastic changes here


----------



## BonMallari

Well Sooner faithful, your starting QB just got drafted by the Oakland A's as the #9 pick..I will make the prediction he doesn't see a snap in an Oklahoma uniform this spring....with the exception of taking out a very large Lloyds of London insurance policy out on himself


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

BonMallari said:


> Well Sooner faithful, your starting QB just got drafted by the Oakland A's as the #9 pick..I will make the prediction he doesn't see a snap in an Oklahoma uniform this spring....with the exception of taking out a very large Lloyds of London insurance policy out on himself


Apparently he is gonna try to do both


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Well Sooner faithful, your starting QB just got drafted by the Oakland A's as the #9 pick..*I will make the prediction he doesn't see a snap in an Oklahoma uniform this spring....with the exception of taking out a very large Lloyds of London insurance policy out on himself*


What "spring" is that, Bon? - is Lincoln Riley doing a Hairball and taking the team abroad, say in September during an open week, to New Zealand, for international spring training with the All Blacks? Wait a minute, you must've meant _*next* spring _when Murray's with the Athletics in the Grapefruit League. I would be surprised if he ain't there for keeps - as he could be losing his job to an incoming true freshman should he return to the Sooners for a senior season.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> What "spring" is that, Bon? - is Lincoln Riley doing a Hairball and taking the team abroad, say in September during an open week, to New Zealand, for international spring training with the All Blacks? Wait a minute, you must've meant _*next* spring _when Murray's with the Athletics in the Grapefruit League. I would be surprised if he ain't there for keeps - as he could be losing his job to an incoming true freshman should he return to the Sooners for a senior season.
> 
> MG


well he got drafted yesterday...lets see if things change after he signs the contract and cashes that check..I just dont see Oakland spending 4.5M and risk an option zone read QB getting hit, He is not Bo Jackson, nor is he Deion Sanders, he is 5'10", he is a natural at BB..take the money and run....He can always pull a Chris Weinke if he cant hit an MLB curve ball..


----------



## Wayne Nutt

OK will be better off if he does go to baseball.
I don't know what to expect from the Aggies this year.


----------



## crackerd

Agreeing totally - just pointing out "this spring" as in spring training, has come and gone. Did he split time between OU football and baseball *this past spring*, or go all in with baseball?

MG




BonMallari said:


> well he got drafted yesterday...lets see if things change after he signs the contract and cashes that check..I just dont see Oakland spending 4.5M and risk an option zone read QB getting hit, He is not Bo Jackson, nor is he Deion Sanders, he is 5'10", he is a natural at BB..take the money and run....He can always pull a Chris Weinke if he cant hit an MLB curve ball..


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> Agreeing totally - just pointing out "this spring" as in spring training, has come and gone. Did he split time between OU football and baseball *this past spring*, or go all in with baseball?
> 
> MG


He had a very good year in BB, I think he was one of the best hitters on the team. Pretty sure he will make all Big 12...

just to put it in perspective Kody Clemens (Roger's son), who is UT's big gun, Golden Spikes nominee, didn't go until the third round...

Remember Zach Lee who should have gone to LSU and played QB..got drafted by my Dodgers and cant get any major league hitter out...been sent down a couple of times, dont even know if he is still in the minors


----------



## crackerd

So, Murray the ex-Ag signed with the A's for $5M but will indeed be playing (at) QB for the Sooners this fall. Somebody over on BamaJeff's other web precincts questioned how this is allowed by the NCAA - and was offered the Russell Wilson model. Somebody else from the outskirts of "'Bama Homer Central" interjected that Saban should make use of this policy by talking a 'Bama booster into buying a minor league baseball franchise to give the football players raises (or would that be salary cuts?). The funny thing is, back in the day, that booster could've been one Paul W. Bryant Jr., who was once a 23-year-old GM of the Birmingham A's then under ownership of my old buddy Charlie O. Finley. Famously pictured below with ol' "Paul W. Sr." himself.










MG


----------



## roseberry

We lose one of the greatest alltime voices in college football. Growing up near to and having family in the great state of Tennessee, I feel a loss of a fixture in my autumn Saturday afternoons.

JOHN WARD rest in peace.

https://youtu.be/pSnJ93hcAEs


----------



## crackerd

Righto on that RIP, rose - makes me want to get my Curt Watson tear-away jersey (remember those?) out of mothballs in tribute.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

10 weeks until the 1st Saturday of CFB. Mehhhh. I’m PUMPED for this encore of LSU Football run by a shrimp boat captain.


----------



## roseberry

MG,
Legendary Franklin county high Coach Moose Bouldin gave me a tear away worn by Robert Fraley who was an Alabama Wishbone backup but later became one of the most prominent Sports agents in history and was memorably killed in the crash with Payne Stewart. Wish I still had that thing.


----------



## jgsanders

Tre Lamar (#57) says "hey FSU and QB Blackmon, it's 57 days 'til the season starts!"


----------



## roseberry

The tide lost two linebackers to injury this week. One injured himself, the other injured someone else.

SAME AS LAST YEAR


----------



## BonMallari

looks like Sarkisian lost his $30M lawsuit for wrongful termination vs USC

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...dium=newsletter&utm_campaign=college-football


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> looks like Sarkisian lost his $30M lawsuit for wrongful termination vs USC


Pretty sure Saban made up the difference with Sark's golden parachute after the Clemps debacle he "offensively" coordinated in the 2016 NC game.

MG


----------



## roseberry

SEC media days today. Jimbo, Coach O, and Stoops are on stage today. Be interesting to see Jimbo in that A&M gear.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yeah. Means LSU isn’t even the 3rd best team in the division. Might not be the 4th best.


----------



## BonMallari

Big 12 media day too...it was funny to hear the cute redhead gal interview Gary Patterson and say y'all.....just not every day you hear that on TV


----------



## bjoiner

BonMallari said:


> Big 12 media day too...it was funny to hear the cute redhead gal interview Gary Patterson and say y'all.....just not every day you hear that on TV


Come down to GA and you here it every day on the news.


----------



## BonMallari

bjoiner said:


> Come down to GA and you here it every day on the news.


My oldest sister and her two kids live in the Atlanta area( Marietta and Peachtree City) it's a hoot to talk to them on the phone


----------



## bjoiner

BonMallari said:


> My oldest sister and her two kids live in the Atlanta area( Marietta and Peachtree City) it's a hoot to talk to them on the phone


I can't say too much. My name is Bubba, and Y'all is in my daily vocabulary with fixin' and many others.


----------



## Doug Main

bjoiner said:


> I can't say too much. My name is Bubba, and Y'all is in my daily vocabulary with fixin' and many others.


Are you part of the Rick and Bubba radio show? Just kidding, I know you aren't But it was Pretty funny listening to them while I was in Alabama this spring.


----------



## bjoiner

Doug Main said:


> Are you part of the Rick and Bubba radio show? Just kidding, I know you aren't But it was Pretty funny listening to them while I was in Alabama this spring.


No, but we judged the Doug and Bubba show in the North Alabama amateur in the worse weather conditions I care to ever judge in. I can’t believe we actually finished that AM by Sunday.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob, ensminger is the guy! Right?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

You know it. The guy who was calling plays when LSU scores ZERO points against the gumps (@ home & @ night.) as well as 10 points against the gayturds (@ home with The Sugar Bowl right there with a win. Of course it yielded 0 points in the 1st Half of the Troy debacle as well. Yeah. He’s the guy.


----------



## Tim Mc

Coach Saban looks pretty good for a guy 67 years old. I'm assuming he's dying his wig , but otherwise he looks to be in great shape. Probably can coach another 10 years. 
Damn!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Oatmeal pies for breakfast will do that to you.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Oatmeal pies for breakfast will do that to you.


Jacob, let's get this straight: Little Debbie's Hominy Grits 'n Molasses Cakes.

Back when he was with your'n, the secret to his youth was a couple slices of fried haggis garnished with sugar cane. But now...Little Debbie's Hominy Grits 'n Molasses Cakes all the way.

MG


----------



## canuckkiller

Paul Chryst has cheese curds breakfast, lunch & dinner and a glass of Pabst Blue Ribbon after giving thanks for being a badger before retiring -

That's what's putting lead in the 2018 Badger's pencil!!

WD


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

St. Nick calls for conference & P5 games only.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> St. Nick calls for conference & P5 games only.


Sounds good to me, Jacob, just like his preaching a nine-game conference schedule.

Of course, we both know what Saban would really like, what with 'Bama's 5-star laden 85-man roster: An NFL-style schedule, home and away, with his SEC West rivals every year, along with a couple Power-5 games topping it off. Gotta get them prized recruits shovel-ready for NFL first-round planting.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I’m not against it. I’m tired of cupcake games.


----------



## roseberry

There are no "cupcake games"..........enjoy the video!

https://youtu.be/l-9BRWf9Jws


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Well played.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> There are no "cupcake games"..........enjoy the video!


C'mon, rose! I'll call your "no cupcake games" Georgia Southern video - and raise you with a more locally appropriate iteration that could have been St. Nick "on song" as the Brits say - 






MG


----------



## jgsanders

Well Tim, “what say you?”

Bad day for Buckeye nation?


----------



## roseberry

Meyer probably will survive unless his wife confirms she told him about the alleged abuses.


----------



## Tim Mc

I'd say if he knew about this incident in 2015 and didn't take some action and is now denying he knew about it, then he has to go.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Meyer probably will survive unless his wife confirms she told him about the alleged abuses.


Third way "out" for Urby, rose - Mrs. Urby, RN, employed by tOSU's School of Nursing, "takes a charge" for not reporting the spousal abuse to police as one would expect to be *mandatory* for a medical and public health professional, and Urby gets a little vacation for rejuvenating himself (and his "Sgt. Schultzillness") and returns for opening KO vs. Oregon State. Or he gets a little longer vacation for rejuvenating himself (and his "Sgt. Schultzillness") and returns after suspension for the opener and bye week for TCU (Sept. 15).

MG


----------



## road kill

Looks like Urban is in pretty big trouble.

Lots coming out.


----------



## bamajeff

Nobody's big enough to survive something like this Saban included.


----------



## BonMallari

looks like the cover up is worse than the crime....


----------



## canuckkiller

The Badgers will be ready for the Buckeyes with or without Urban Meyer & company.

WD


----------



## road kill

canuckkiller said:


> The Badgers will be ready for the Buckeyes with or without Urban Meyer & company.
> 
> WD










Bucky is coming!


----------



## Migillicutty

Told Tim a while back Urban was a rebuilder but not a sustainer. Guy is a POS and that comes from boosters of his former school that. They would know. Whether he survives this remains to be seen. He shouldn’t. Just another incident in a long line of turning a blind eye and covering up horrific things for the sake of winning.


----------



## twall

I haven't followed it very closely. If you look back to what they did to the band director recently there is a pretty low threshold. I am not sure in this day and age that he will keep the job. His recruiting will what will be missed the most.

Tom


----------



## Marvin S

Money corrupts!

In 1948 my HS Basketball coach was offered $2,500 to backup ****** Skoog & Slater Martin
for the Lakers when he graduated from college. he turned that down as he could make $2,750
coaching & teaching. 

He had been an All stater in IN & we used the zone press made famous by the Wooden teams of 
the 70's in the late 40's.


----------



## Marvin S

Today, Anthony Munoz was being interviewed. Guy looks like he could still play!


----------



## roseberry

ESPN, the worldwide leader in sports says Clemson has a 47% chance to make the CFP and a 24% chance to win it all!
Looking forward to aggies and Clemson in week 2.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Soooo excited about this year. I’m not sure I’ll make a game. Think I’d rather go bow hunting than watch a 7-5 team.


----------



## Marvin S

On Sept. 1, we'll get a chance to see how good the PAC-12 is going to be this year!


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> On Sept. 1, we'll get a chance to see how good the PAC-12 is going to be this year!


Tonight, Marv, on "Rolling with the Tide" (ESPN2, 7 p.m. EDT) all-access Alabama and Saban, you'll get a chance to see how good 'Bama is *before* the addition of the latest 5-star LB'ing recruit, who transferred in just last evening from U-Dub - Seattle to Tuscaloosa by way of Nevada.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Tonight, Marv, on "Rolling with the Tide" (ESPN2, 7 p.m. EDT) all-access Alabama and Saban, you'll get a chance to see how good 'Bama is *before* the addition of the latest 5-star LB'ing recruit, who transferred in just last evening from U-Dub - Seattle to Tuscaloosa by way of Nevada.
> 
> MG


The only thing I would watch that much would be the Stock Market ticker. You FB junkies need to get a life. 
BTW, the road to any championship season is strewn with the carcasses of 5 stars who never lived up to 
what someone perceived as their potential.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> The only thing I would watch that much would be the Stock Market ticker. You FB junkies need to get a life. *BTW, the road to any championship season is strewn with the carcasses of 5 stars who never lived up to what someone perceived as their potential.*


Marv, in my other "non-life" as a glorified bookkeeper, I've deduced that in 'Bama's case, "strewn with" isn't really applicable on the Tide's road to the five NCs in the last nine years:











The percentage of 5-star recruits taken in the first-round from 'Bama will rise higher yet when a real bookkeeper or better yet a "Sabanmetrician" catches up to the present with their tabulations.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marv, in my other "non-life" as a glorified bookkeeper, I've deduced that in 'Bama's case, "strewn with" isn't really applicable on the Tide's road to the five NCs in the last nine years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The percentage of 5-star recruits taken in the first-round from 'Bama will rise higher yet when a real bookkeeper or better yet a "Sabanmetrician" catches up to the present with their tabulations.
> 
> MG


Again, being drafted in the 1st round may be financially lucrative, but it is all done on perception!
Proof only comes with performance at the highest level!


----------



## Tim Mc

Marvin S said:


> crackerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight, Marv, on "Rolling with the Tide" (ESPN2, 7 p.m. EDT) all-access Alabama and Saban, you'll get a chance to see how good 'Bama is *before* the addition of the latest 5-star LB'ing recruit, who transferred in just last evening from U-Dub - Seattle to Tuscaloosa by way of Nevada.
> 
> MG
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I would watch that much would be the Stock Market ticker. You FB junkies need to get a life.
> BTW, the road to any championship season is strewn with the carcasses of 5 stars who never lived up to
> what someone perceived as their potential.
Click to expand...

You do realize this is a college FOOTBALL thread don't you Marvin?


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> You do realize this is a college FOOTBALL thread don't you Marvin?


I thought it was a thread where everyone could brag about what they perceive is important in 
the Power 5 World . Vic Janowiscz regards!


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> You do realize this is a college FOOTBALL thread don't you Marvin?


Tim, we can only speculate where Marvin might be today - besides carrying a birth certificate authenticating him as 163 years old - if sports in America had evolved differently from his and Pudge Heffelfinger's day. I could surmise Marv as the global hacky sack czar...but then again some of them Bolshie SoDakotans might've taken umbrage at his having that title and led him away to his own private Ekaterinburg, like what happened with them other czarists back when Marv was a stripling of 65 or so.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I don’t know how things will go for the Aggies this year. But I think there is a different attitude in camp this year. Music is gone, wimps are being seeded out and a much better coach.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Tim, we can only speculate where Marvin might be today - besides carrying a birth certificate authenticating him as 163 years old - if sports in America had evolved differently from his and Pudge Heffelfinger's day. I could surmise Marv as the global hacky sack czar...but then again some of them Bolshie SoDakotans might've taken umbrage at his having that title and led him away to his own private Ekaterinburg, like what happened with them other czarists back when Marv was a stripling of 65 or so.
> 
> MG


I do remember watching the MI-OSU game in the snow. The TV I watched on had as much snow on the screen 
as the FB field. Chappius for MI, Janowiscz for OSU, won 3-0 with a drop kick . Can't remember who won!


----------



## roseberry

Wayne, I think the Aggies are going to be improved, I like both quarterbacks and I think Fisher is going to do a good job with the team. And I can tell you this much, you don't spend 400 million dollars on facilities and 75 million dollars on the coach to go 7 and 5!


----------



## roseberry

Sec, SEC, SEC


----------



## canuckkiller

Marvin S said:


> I do remember watching the MI-OSU game in the snow. The TV I watched on had as much snow on the screen
> as the FB field. Chappius for MI, Janowiscz for OSU, won 3-0 with a drop kick . Can't remember who won!


Marv -

November 24th, 1951. At the Big House; Mich. 7 OSU 0. Woody Hayes 1st year.
9 teams in the Western Conf. (Mich. State being considered).
Conference record: OSU 2-2-2; MICH 4-2-0**
** Wikipedia

WD


----------



## Marvin S

canuckkiller said:


> Marv -
> 
> November 24th, 1951. At the Big House; Mich. 7 OSU 0. Woody Hayes 1st year.
> 9 teams in the Western Conf. (Mich. State being considered).
> Conference record: OSU 2-2-2; MICH 4-2-0**
> ** Wikipedia
> 
> WD


Thanks - why would 3-0 stick in my mind?


----------



## canuckkiller

MARV -

'51, '52, '53 Badgers never beat OSU. '53 WE LOST 20-19 (in the 2nd half a field goal try bounced off the goal post cross-bar - that would have won).
Badgers/OSU tied 6-6 in 1951 (WI. record was 5-1-1). 1952 Badgers lost a Columbus 23-14 (Badgers record '52 was 4-1-1).


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Sec, SEC, SEC!!!


rose, 'Cutty says nice of you to use "our" chant to throw shade on Urban Meyer's coaching tree via the Maryland Terriblins putting ex-Gator DC and Meyer assistant DJ Durkin on administrative leave (likely to be fired by my odds) for player abuse and "a toxic football culture" - and that doesn't even include the toxicity of being a perennial loser. Them poor Maryland Terriblins...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> Wayne, I think the Aggies are going to be improved, I like both quarterbacks and I think Fisher is going to do a good job with the team. And I can tell you this much, you don't spend 400 million dollars on facilities and 75 million dollars on the coach to go 7 and 5!


I agree they will be improved in the short term. They still won’t win a title. They should know by now that you can’t buy championships. Eventually Jimbo will be Jimbo, he will alienate the boosters and quit on his team. He will also run the most boring offense in the country.


----------



## Tim Mc

Marvin S said:


> canuckkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marv -
> 
> November 24th, 1951. At the Big House; Mich. 7 OSU 0. Woody Hayes 1st year.
> 9 teams in the Western Conf. (Mich. State being considered).
> Conference record: OSU 2-2-2; MICH 4-2-0**
> ** Wikipedia
> 
> WD
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - why would 3-0 stick in my mind?
Click to expand...

You weren't too far off , Marvi

Open main menu
Wikipedia	Search
EditWatch this page
Snow Bowl (1950)
For other uses, see Snow Bowl (disambiguation).
The Snow Bowl was a college football game played on November 25, 1950 between the teams of the University of Michigan and the Ohio State University. The Michigan Wolverines defeated the Ohio State Buckeyes, 9–3, earning the Big Ten Conference championship and a berth in the 1951 Rose Bowl. The game was one of the most noted in the storied history of the Michigan–Ohio State football rivalry.

The Snow Bowl
Michigan Wolverines	Ohio State Buckeyes
(4–3–1)	(6–2)
9	3
Head coach: 
Bennie Oosterbaan	Head coach: 
Wes Fesler
AP
8
1	2	3	4	Total
Michigan	2	7	0	0	9
Ohio State	3	0	0	0	3
Date
November 25, 1950
Season
1950
Stadium
Ohio Stadium
Location
Columbus, Ohio
Attendance
79,868
What was at stake	Edit
The Big Ten Conference football championship in the 1950 college football season was on the line. The Wolverines were playing also for a berth in the 1951 Rose Bowl game. Ohio State had gone the previous year; the Big Ten Conference had a no-repeat rule regarding the Rose Bowl representative at that time. If Michigan had lost this game, the likely Rose Bowl representative would have been second place Wisconsin, which finished with a 5–2 record. If the game had not been played, which was a proposal put forth at game time, Ohio State would have been the Big Ten champion.[1]

Game summary	Edit

Harry Allis kicks the extra point after the game's only touchdown
The game was played at Ohio Stadium, in Columbus, Ohio under severe weather that altered the normal playing of the game dramatically. The conditions were deplorable with the temperature at 10 degrees, winds gusting to 28 miles per hour out of the northwest and snow falling at two inches per hour. Snow banks lined the field, yard lines were obliterated and at times so, too, were the goal posts.[2]

Before the game, Ohio State coach Wes Fesler and OSU athletic director Dick Larkins went to talk to Michigan athletic director Fritz Crisler and coach Bennie Oosterbaan about whether or not to play the game. Neither Fesler nor Oosterbaan wanted to play the game and Crisler indicated that Michigan would forfeit but would not reschedule the game. Larkins would not accept the forfeit and the game proceeded as scheduled.[3]

The game was set to be played in front of 50,535 fans, some of whom built small bonfires in the stands to keep warm. Others sat with boxes over their heads to shield from the cold, with holes cut in to peer out. As the game was set to begin, grounds crews struggled to get the tarp off of the frozen field with four feet of snow on top of it. Local Boy Scouts and fans had to help with the tarps, finally removing them 2:21 hours late.[4]

Michigan won the game 9–3, despite never getting a first down, failing on all nine pass attempts and punting 24 times. The Buckeyes had just three first downs, passed for a total of 18 yards, rushed for 16 yards (11 fewer than UM) and punted 21 times, four of which were blocked. Overall, the teams punted 45 times during the game, sometimes on first down based on the strategy that both teams felt it better to have the ball in the hands of their opponents near the end zone and hope for a fumble of the slippery ball. In the end Ohio State Halfback Vic Janowicz (who went on to win the Heisman Trophy) punted for 685 yards while Michigan's Chuck Ortmann punted for 723 yards.[5]

The first score of the game came when Buckeye defensive guard Bob Momsen, blocked an Ortmann punt and fell on it at the Michigan 8-yard line late in the first quarter of the game. The Buckeyes ran three straight running plays that went for minus-13 yards, putting the ball back to the 21. Janowicz was called upon to kick a 38-yard field goal into the swirling wind with the goal posts barely in view. He made it to give the Buckeyes a 3-0 lead. The kick would later be called one of the, “Greatest Feats in American Sports,” by a panel of sports writers.[6]

In the second quarter, Michigan tackle Al Wahl blocked a Janowicz punt deep in Ohio State territory. The blocked ball rolled out of the back of the end zone for a safety, giving Michigan their first score of the game and trimming the Buckeyes' lead to 3-2. Michigan scored what proved to be the winning touchdown when with 20 seconds remaining in the first half, Janowicz attempted a third down punt, only to have Michigan's Tony Momsen (brother of Ohio States Bob Momsen) break through the line and block the punt. Momsen fell on the ball in the end zone for a touchdown and UM kicked the extra-point to go up 9-3. OSU coach Fesler could have run another play instead of punting on third down and let the clock expire on the half, but he feared a fumble (there were 10 that day) that would be recovered as a touchdown by Michigan.[7]

Neither team would threaten to score again, and Michigan went on to win the game 9-3 and claim the conference title and chance to go to the Rose Bowl. The loss was Fesler's fourth straight to Michigan and 18 days later he submitted his resignation. Fesler was replaced by legendary coach Woody Hayes.

Other uses	Edit
The nickname has also been more recently used to refer to various other games, including the 2000 Independence Bowl, a 43–41 overtime win by Mississippi State over Texas A&M. The 1992 meeting of Penn State and Notre Dame at Notre Dame Stadium is also sometimes referred to as the "Snow Bowl." Heavy snow slowed both teams, with Notre Dame coming from behind to win, 17–16. The famous footage was filmed by two Ohio State University Employees, one being Professor Emeritus, Robert Wagner, who was the Chairman of the Department of Photography and Cinema.

References	Edit
The Snow Bowl: The Ohio State University Archives Archived 2009-12-22 at the Wayback Machine.
"1950 Snow Bowl: a game for all time Frozen in history". The Blade. 2000-11-15. Retrieved 2016-11-11.
"1950 Snow Bowl: a game for all time Frozen in history". The Blade. 2000-11-15. Retrieved 2016-11-11.
"1950 Snow Bowl: a game for all time Frozen in history". The Blade. 2000-11-15. Retrieved 2016-11-11.
"OSU-Michigan 1950: Wolverines battle through raging blizzard, Buckeyes for 9-3 victory, Rose Bowl bid". cleveland.com. Retrieved 2016-11-11.
"Ohio Stadium Celebrates its 500th Game Saturday vs. Northwestern". Retrieved 2016-11-11.
"1950 Snow Bowl: a game for all time Frozen in history". The Blade. 2000-11-15. Retrieved 2016-11-11.
External links	Edit
The Snow Bowl: The Ohio State University Archives
Last edited 10 days ago by Dale Arnett
RELATED ARTICLES
1950 Michigan Wolverines football team
football team of the University of Michigan during the 1950 season

History of Michigan Wolverines football in the Oosterbaan years
Bob Momsen
American football player

Wikipedia
Content is available under CC BY-SA 3.0 unless otherwise noted.
Terms of UsePrivacyDesktop


----------



## Marvin S

Tim, that's the game, I'm still trying to figure out remembering a 3-0 score .


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Tim, that's the game, Im still trying to figure out remembering a 3-0 score .


Tim, don't let him kid you. Given what went on in the stands that day for keeping warm, what Marv's really trying to figure out is whether that was the day man first discovered fire and if he was an eyewitness to it.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Given what went on in the stands that day for keeping warm, MG


You were there? That's really !


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> You were there? That's really !


Marv, your darned tOSU-tootin', I was right there with Paul Brown (and maybe you) in the 'Shoe (which was "unshod" at the time). Just as Tim reported "exclusively" from Wikipedia:



> The game was set to be played in front of 50,535 fans, *some of whom built small bonfires in the stands to keep warm.*




That was the day man discovered fire, remember! - and that we also discovered Woody Hayes' "Three yards and a cloud of dust" that would spontaneously combust 30 years later against Charlie Baughman and Clemson! I'm sure you remember that too - on the centennial of South Dakota School of Mines & Tribal Bushwhacking Strategy's taking up ping-pong as its first varsity sport!

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marv, your darned tOSU-tootin', I was right there with Paul Brown (and maybe you) in the 'Shoe (which was "unshod" at the time). Just as Tim reported "exclusively" from Wikipedia:That was the day man discovered fire, remember! - and that we also discovered Woody Hayes' "Three yards and a cloud of dust" that would spontaneously combust 30 years later against Charlie Baughman and Clemson! I'm sure you remember that too - on the centennial of South Dakota School of Mines & Tribal Bushwhacking Strategy's taking up ping-pong as its first varsity sport!MG


The year previous to my matriculation to those hallowed halls the school awarded their 1st athletic scholarships. $200/year to 2 sport athletes, one of whom had been heavily recruited in the Little 10. They now play a full d-11 schedule.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Then there were 2 scholarship QBs @ LSU.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Then there were 2 scholarship QBs @ LSU.


Jacob, Purple Drank No. 2 may be trying for a reverse medical, er, sorry, "medicinal" redshirt!

Or speaking of No. 2's, maybe Kelly Bryant will get a (purple and) golden parachute into the BR!

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Good news....college football is getting closer Gents. 

Some things I saw today or recently:

Clemson vs LSU scheduled a home and Home series for 2025 and 2026... battle of the Death Valleys.. kudos to LSU for scheduling a (hopefully) tough non conference opponent outside of the SEC West..not joking,they will take on all comers...as will the SEC power schools, and that comes from a critic of the SEC in many ways

Right or wrong... THE OSU has fallen out of favor with the “expert” college football folks as a favorite to make the CFB playoffs..Bucky and the Badgers are the new favorites they say...

Everyone is loving on Marvin’s WA Huskies to make the CFB playoffs...not sooo fast says me and Corso...

Will UT win a conference game this year?

Rose and Cracker, did u see the viral 1 handed catch Justyn Ross made in the recent scrimmage? Wow..just wow!

Gonna be Fun!


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Everyone is loving on Marvin’s WA Huskies to make the CFB playoffs...not sooo fast says me and Corso...


I would expect to put you in better company than corso . 

But I agree, 12 games to play, any one or two is losable!

Several locals on team, at least one we know. It would be 
interesting to see them hold their own against those on the 
upper end of the Power 5 .


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> Good news....college football is getting closer Gents.
> 
> Some things I saw today or recently:
> 
> Clemson vs LSU scheduled a home and Home series for 2025 and 2026... battle of the Death Valleys.. kudos to LSU for scheduling a (hopefully) tough non conference opponent outside of the SEC West..not joking,they will take on all comers...as will the SEC power schools, and that comes from a critic of the SEC in many ways
> 
> Right or wrong... THE OSU has fallen out of favor with the “expert” college football folks as a favorite to make the CFB playoffs..Bucky and the Badgers are the new favorites they say...
> 
> Everyone is loving on Marvin’s WA Huskies to make the CFB playoffs...not sooo fast says me and Corso...
> 
> Will UT win a conference game this year?
> 
> Rose and Cracker, did u see the viral 1 handed catch Justyn Ross made in the recent scrimmage? Wow..just wow!
> 
> Gonna be Fun!


LSU and FSU will open the 2022 and 2023 seasons with neutral site games in NOLEans and Orlando.

JG enjoy your short lived ride in the top of the ACC mountain. It will last at least one more year but big brother is waking up.


----------



## roseberry

Well, the sadness sets in early at Bama this year. The nation's best running back, Harris is in a walking boot and the defensive secondary is all brand new. Bobby Petrino is going to pick that secondary apart opening day I just hope the tide doesn't get too embarrassed!

I can't wait to see the Washington and Auburn game I think Auburn's quarterback Stidham is best in conference this year. The SEC is loaded with really good quarterbacks, wait did I just say that? Georgia South Carolina Missouri Auburn and Mississippi State all have really good quarterbacks this year and I think the kid from Ohio State that said LSU is going to play well too!


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> Well, the sadness sets in early at Bama this year. The nation's best running back, Harris is in a walking boot and the defensive secondary is all brand new. Bobby Petrino is going to pick that secondary apart opening day I just hope the tide doesn't get too embarrassed!
> 
> I can't wait to see the *Washington and Auburn *game I think Auburn's quarterback Stidham is best in conference this year. The SEC is loaded with really good quarterbacks, wait did I just say that? Georgia South Carolina Missouri Auburn and Mississippi State all have really good quarterbacks this year and I think the kid from Ohio State that said LSU is going to play well too!


Coach Peterson has an offense that is loaded with returning starters including a 4th year QB...I think they got a little sumptin sumptin for War Eagle.....


----------



## roseberry

Good points on that contest bon.......i say the booger eater's front 7 will swallow the Washington offense whole!


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> Good points on that contest bon.......i say the booger eater's front 7 will swallow the Washington offense whole!


I dont think they want to play the Huskies passing game in anything less than 2 deep coverage unless they want to make QB Jake Browning an early Heisman front runner...next year they will have QB Jacob Eason pulling the trigger


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> I dont think they want to play the Huskies passing game in anything less than 2 deep coverage unless they want to make QB Jake Browning an early Heisman front runner...next year they will have QB Jacob Eason pulling the trigger


Bon, even with rose exuding great confidence to the contrary, think I'm with you on the prognostication for the All Bran-UDub game. I'm sure the Vegas line reflects Marvin's intel that the Wusskies "waived" a 5-star inside linebacker to 'Bama last week to give All-Bran a less uneven playing field!


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Bon, even with rose exuding great confidence to the contrary, think I'm with you on the prognostication for the All Bran-UDub game. I'm sure the Vegas line reflects Marvin's intel that the Wusskies "waived" a 5-star inside linebacker to 'Bama last week to give All-Bran a less uneven playing field!


They also did that with a CB that went on to All-Pro before that team traded him elsewhere. 
Some guys aren't worth the maintenance costs!


----------



## BonMallari

So ESPN has taken the chickenshit way out and announced they will not show the National Anthem on their broadcast. Good thing I still have SiriusXM radio in the Suburban to listen to the games


----------



## roseberry

Bama lost another outside linebacker. 2 olb's, 1 off lineman and the nation's best tailback in the last week........sadness!


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> Bama lost another outside linebacker. 2 olb's, 1 off lineman and the nation's best tailback in the last week........sadness!


the nation's best tailback resides in Madison Wisconsin and plays for the Badgers


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> the nation's best tailback resides in Madison Wisconsin and plays for the Badgers




What Bon??? you mean Nagee Harris hurt his foot and transferred to Wisconsin too?? Oh the sadness may never end! This might be another ray Perkins, Mike Shula, Mike Dubose year for Bama.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Rose, I hope none of the young are seriously hurt but otherwise I’m not particularly feeling sorry for you. Just the same stuff you pull every year. Hahalol!


----------



## roseberry

Wayne, I am 1 for 1 predicting this year(urban meyer is gonna survive). Some things i see because they are right there in front. Some things i see because of my gifts as swami. Injuries and their impact on a team are the former. (Urban the second type)


----------



## crackerd

rose, can you or the swami in you confirm that Coach Averion Hurts formerly of Channelview, Tex. has just this week been named "Jalen offensive analyst" and "Non-transfer coordinator" at 'Bama?

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Rose, You forgot to mention that Jalen Hurts got his feelings hurt.


----------



## roseberry

I can neither confirm or deny. Wayne, MY feelings are hurt for jalen......so given my gifts of prophecy, his feelings likely are hurting and being transferred to me!

Bama #1 AP, is anyone who votes reading injury reports?


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> I can neither confirm or deny. Wayne, MY feelings are hurt for jalen......so given my gifts of prophecy, his feelings likely are hurting and being transferred to me!
> 
> *Bama #1 AP, is anyone who votes reading injury reports?*


you mean the Sports Information Directors that actually cast the ballots for the Coaches?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Uh oh. Someone on Jimbo’s staff used vile language. Can you imagine?


----------



## roseberry

3 games..........

Too much? Not enough? What are we thinking?


----------



## Tim Mc

I would rather they let him go. I don't think he was condoning an abuser like the press would have everyone believe, but he was protecting an idiot. Courtney Smith's own mother said publicly that Courtney had an agenda to bring down her husband and also Meyer. ESPN and other media outlets choose to not talk about that. Meyer put up with and looked the other way on Zack way to much and should have cut him loose years ago. 
My opinion is OSU should have fired him and moved on. The scandal and criticism this brings to the program is not worth keeping him.


----------



## jgsanders

Tim Mc said:


> I would rather they let him go. I don't think he was condoning an abuser like the press would have everyone believe, but he was protecting an idiot. Courtney Smith's own mother said publicly that Courtney had an agenda to bring down her husband and also Meyer. ESPN and other media outlets choose to not talk about that. Meyer put up with and looked the other way on Zack way to much and should have cut him loose years ago.
> My opinion is OSU should have fired him and moved on. The scandal and criticism this brings to the program is not worth keeping him.



Good points Tim. The only thing I disagree with is the Courtney thoughts. She might be crazy as a bat, but she was physically abused by her husband who was also dipping his pen in the company ink at work. That’s a pretty good reason to be bitter.


----------



## road kill

roseberry said:


> Bama lost another outside linebacker. 2 olb's, 1 off lineman and the nation's best tailback in the last week........sadness!



Mr. Taylor, meet Mr Roseberry.

Pay close attention Mr Roseberry...………Mr Taylor comes to play!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I have a hard time completely buying into the presses version of events. I think OSU probably gave it a fair shot at evaluating. I think I would have made the penalty a bit more severe. Maybe half the games.


----------



## Marvin S

On October 6, 2018 South Dakota School of Mines & Black Hills Teachers College will contest 
the 133rd contest in their rivalry. 4th longest in the nation. They both operate under different 
names today with their additional educational offerings. 

They've never been famous enough to have to suspend a coach but on occasion they have had 
to fire one for failing his educational mission .


----------



## BonMallari

Tim Mc said:


> I would rather they let him go. I don't think he was condoning an abuser like the press would have everyone believe, but he was protecting an idiot. Courtney Smith's own mother said publicly that Courtney had an agenda to bring down her husband and also Meyer. ESPN and other media outlets choose to not talk about that. Meyer put up with and looked the other way on Zack way to much and should have cut him loose years ago.
> My opinion is OSU should have fired him and moved on. The scandal and criticism this brings to the program is not worth keeping him.


his loyalty to Earl Bruce's memory damn near cost him his job...in the court of public opinion many wanted his scalp, but they forget that the only thing Meyer is "guilty" of is showing some poor judgement when it came to dealing with Smith....Smith should be hanging by his scrotum from the highest tree, but no one seems to care about that


----------



## crackerd

Not claiming any Scottsboro swami-ship kin, but I missed Urby's suspension by a week (three) and a game (one). The time fits the "crime," essentially, though I like Tim manning up on what tOSU should've done with him. Of course, others (Tim among them?) say that the interim coach Ryan Day would be a more fearsome sideline force than Urban, should the "interim" tag have been removed if Ur-Been-Gone. All in the name of Earle Bruce loyalty - which, alas, would make me question his character right there...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I don’t have an issue with it. I have heard enough crying by the liberal media @ ESPN this afternoon to make me want to scream. Bunch of flipping crybabies. 

As much as I don’t care for The Over rated State University, I’m glad they didn’t cave in.


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I don’t have an issue with it. I have heard enough crying by the liberal media @ ESPN this afternoon to make me want to scream. Bunch of flipping crybabies.
> 
> As much as I don’t care for The Over rated State University, I’m glad they didn’t cave in.


And thank goodness LSU didn’t cave to the “everyone wants to Coach at LSU” chant of the fans...Tom Herman???...no sir...let’s set our sights high and go get Ed O.....Well played LSU...Well played...


----------



## Rick Hall

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I don’t have an issue with it. I have heard enough crying by the liberal media @ ESPN this afternoon to make me want to scream. Bunch of flipping crybabies.
> 
> As much as I don’t care for The Over rated State University, I’m glad they didn’t cave in.


Research and reason have been trampled by the stampede of talking heads rushing to pander to perceived popular opinion.


----------



## roseberry

Tim, 
A very courageous and "longterm" stance to take on a guy who has a greater than 90% winning record at Ohio State! I respect you very much for your position.

Domestic violence is crime and never a laughing matter. But now that the assistant coach is gone and the Meyer punishment is settled, I think it is only right that I give you a hard time in the interest of a little preseason humor. I will never post about this matter again and pray for the best for this and all victims. But........

NCAA PENALTIES ANNOUNCED:
The new team nickname has been changed from "the buckeyes" to "the blackeyes".
Female cheerleaders are to wear long sleeve sweaters and sunglasses this season.
In each home game this season during pre-game ceremony the tables are to be turned and victims of domestic violence will "dot the eye".


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> Tim,
> A very courageous and "longterm" stance to take on a guy who has a greater than 90% winning record at Ohio State! I respect you very much for your position.
> 
> Domestic violence is crime and never a laughing matter. But now that the assistant coach is gone and the Meyer punishment is settled, I think it is only right that I give you a hard time in the interest of a little preseason humor. I will never post about this matter again and pray for the best for this and all victims. But........
> 
> NCAA PENALTIES ANNOUNCED:
> The new team nickname has been changed from "the buckeyes" to "the blackeyes".
> Female cheerleaders are to wear long sleeve sweaters and sunglasses this season.
> In each home game this season during pre-game ceremony the tables are to be turned and victims of domestic violence will "dot the eye".



Haha! It always amazes me how fast people come up with these things.
I think my all time favorite is still Spurrier referring to FSU as Free Shoes University. 
That's gold.


----------



## jgsanders

Nothing wrong with a little preseason CFB humor/ribbing.

Meanwhile in Tuscaloosa while fetching Saban a coffee:

Hugh Freeze "So you are telling me there is a way to delete text messages from my phone....and claiming memory loss is acceptable....DANG IT!"


----------



## crackerd

Wait a minute, before we go awarding Tim the Nobel #MeToo Appease Prize...let's look at his ulterior motive in wanting to ex-Urban tOSU's head coach. Upon further review, it's pretty clear Tim's beating a subliminal drum for A.J. "The Great White Hoax" Hawk to hear 'Mama's call, as Bear used to say and come back (to) Columbus. If so it might be the first football-related call Hoax has ever heard, given his, er, productive years in the NFL as the water-winged "anchor" of Green Bay's defense.

(Tim, you know I'm just trying to divert attention from Urban's "cementia" when it comes to dealing with ol' Earle and he...)

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Not claiming any Scottsboro swami-ship kin, but I missed Urby's suspension by a week (three) and a game (one). The time fits the "crime," essentially, though I like Tim manning up on what tOSU should've done with him. Of course, others (Tim among them?) say that the interim coach Ryan Day would be a more fearsome sideline force than Urban, should the "interim" tag have been removed if Ur-Been-Gone. All in the name of Earle Bruce loyalty - which, alas, would make me question his character right there...
> 
> MG


For full disclosure, it may have entered my mind briefly how the Bucks offense would look without Urban having veto powers. You got me there, MG. Haha! I'm not quite as altruistic as Rose gives me credit for being. 
One thing about Urban, that Cutty has mentioned in the past and I agree with, is he doesn't adjust schemes during a game very well. 
He would never had pulled Hurts during the NCG like Saban did. I believe he robbed us all of a Tide/TOSU rematch in 2015 by going into a shell against Michigan state. How do you not just continue to run Zeke in conditions like that?


----------



## roseberry

Tim, don't sell yourself short. There's a lot of sports fans who would give anything for a 90% winning percentage and a national championship within the last 5 years. There's probably some Alabama fans around who would say, coach Saban please don't hit your wife, hit mine, it's okay, really!


----------



## roseberry

one week from now!!


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> one week from now!!


Why are you excited, Tide probably going 6-6 this year. 😉


----------



## huntintiger

Hahaha. round the bowl and down the hole rtr.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Thursday night football. The Aggies play this Thursday night against a non-conference foe. Hopefully just a tuneup game for Clemson the next week. Then another tuneup and then Alabama. What an awful schedule!


----------



## JamesTannery

I know the games I watched yesterday weren't the greatest, but dam it was good to watch some football!


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> Why are you excited, Tide probably going 6-6 this year. 😉


I am excited for our favorite sport! Auburn v Washington , Michigan v Notre dame and others.

As for the tide, no returning defensive back, several injured linebackers AGAIN, and no returning coordinators AGAIN.......6 and 6 for sure
Dude, it's almost as bad as 2nd and 26 lol


----------



## BonMallari

Southern Cal announced today they are starting a freshman QB, the kid is actually supposed to be a HS senior at Mater Dei HS in Orange County Ca. but he graduated a year early and is gonna play right away...


----------



## Tim Mc

BonMallari said:


> Southern Cal announced today they are starting a freshman QB, the kid is actually supposed to be a HS senior at Mater Dei HS in Orange County Ca. but he graduated a year early and is gonna play right away...


Imagine how talented he must be to start at a school like USC as a freshman.


----------



## bamajeff

Well, the Badgers season hopes just ended. Lee Corso predicted them to win the National Championship.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Did I see that Alabama is going to have dual starting qb? And Fitzgerald has been suspended? Mond to start for Aggies.


----------



## crackerd

Aggies looked pretty good Saturday in out of conference opener. North Carolina A&T Aggies. Whipped up on Ohio Valley Conference champion Jax State at Crampton Bowl in Montgomery, Ala., longtime home of the old Blue-Gray game.


----------



## Migillicutty

Not many teams actually have the talent it takes to compete for a title. Is your team on the list? 

https://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2018/8/22/17606048/blue-chip-ratio-2018


----------



## roseberry

Wayne, did I see that Fisher was giving players money to entertain recruits. I bet Jimbo likes Urban Meyer for taking the news coverage off of him!


----------



## dbonham

Wayne Nutt said:


> Did I see that Alabama is going to have dual starting qb? And Fitzgerald has been suspended? Mond to start for Aggies.


I sure don’t believe that Jalen will see much of the field unless Saban is trying to keep him on the hook. Although I’m still surprised it took Saban until the 2nd half of the NC game to put Tua in so who knows.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Rose, Did you notice that the LB reporting the violation has now been dismissed from his new team? It appears that he has been making racist comments about his black teammates at TX A&M. I don't think there is much creditably here.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Seems just like yesterday when Jalen was the boy wonder.


----------



## crackerd

<p>
Jalen was never the boy wonder at Bama, even when he came in two days after graduating from high school and quote unquote played Deshaun Watson before the first Bama-Clemson NC game, he was the QB who manned up when six other boy wonders on the depth chart fizzled or transferred, or both. A boy wonder doesnt get up and get his team back in the game and then take control of it after the helmet to the head shot he took against Ole Miss two years ago. A leader, whether he starts, stays or goes hither or yon.</p>


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> Seems just like yesterday when Jalen was the boy wonder.


Jalen is a boy wonder for aggie fans:
Aggie: Boy I wonder how an athlete like him from Houston got all the way to Alabama?
Aggie: boy I wonder what it would be like to have a quarterback take us to two national championship games and still be a sophomore?
Aggie: boy I wonder if we will ever see an aggie quarterback at 26 and 2.
Aggie: boy I wonder if he can transfer here?

Boy wonder indeed!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Rose, that's funny indeed. I like to laugh even at myself. Seems one of you guys got up on the wrong side of the bed (not you). What I was trying to say is that many seem to want to throw Jalen under the bus and anoint another. Jalen has a great record and lots of experience. The other won the NC but that was only one game, but a very important one.
You Alabama guys are so sensitive. Hahalol!


----------



## crackerd

Sensitivity is another Bama birthright via our aTm connection from Bear to Beebs.


----------



## dbonham

crackerd said:


> Sensitivity is another Bama birthright via our aTm connection from Bear to Beebs.


We have learned to sensitive bc our little stepbrother aubs are so sensitive and we have to be considerate of their feelings.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU with Special Ed actually beats the gumps & St. Nick in tuscaloser next year. In the 1st game of the season no less. Yup. That’s the dream I woke up to this morning. I was having some serious, “What the frick??!!” moments while dreaming it. At least I woke up laughing today.


----------



## roseberry

And one of the touchdowns he threw in that national championship game looked to me like it was to the wrong person anyway Wayne!


----------



## Tim Mc

Really enjoying watching Training Days .


----------



## crackerd

Tim, hope you caught the last episode featuring the 80-year-old homer (and homey) ref who has been handling 'Bama scrimmages from The Bear's era to the present head coach and deity. As venerable adjudicating goes, I was thinking he could be best described as the Marvin of crimson-striped zebras - though he is probably a little more resilient than Marv in picking himself off the ground after colliding with 275-pound edge rushers. But maybe not...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TAMU running the ball. Jimbo working on the mindset of being physical from the beginning.


----------



## roseberry

Mond just threw a super pass that was dropped in the end zone. Number 6 look pretty physical on that targeting play just now too Jacob


----------



## jgsanders

Yes sir, TAMU looks great..unbeatable even...

They play in the SEC West so we know these facts...

TAMU has superior athletes
Superior coaching
More funding 
Superior facilities 
Superior fan base
More physical than everyone 
Better recruiting base
”Iron sharpens iron”

might be exceptions....

But I still pick LSU over Miami my friend


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think first targeting call was bad. LB was coming low. RB was tripped from behind and went down to LB level. Then they collided.


----------



## crackerd

jg, Jacob and I will give credence to your "scouting report" only if you succeed in pronouncing the location of aTm's opening opponent, Northwestern State - not to be confused with the Northwestern of the State of Illinois.




jgsanders said:


> Yes sir, TAMU looks great..unbeatable even...
> 
> They play in the SEC West so we know these facts...
> 
> TAMU has superior athletes
> Superior coaching
> More funding
> Superior facilities
> Superior fan base
> More physical than everyone
> Better recruiting base
> ”Iron sharpens iron”
> 
> might be exceptions....
> 
> But I still pick LSU over Miami my friend


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, old bayou buddy Matt O! Canada is seconds away from unTerriblin the Maryland Terriblins! Even if he did consult with Le Smiles on the Terriblins last couple of O possessions.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Huskies just blew a drive to take the lead. Looks like Texas choked, again. 
If Sumlin was still the Aggie coach they would have won by 12 on Thursday night.


----------



## roseberry

Question: Who is doing this cheer?

One side of stadium, "We LOVE..."
Other side of stadium, "Coach O!"

Repeat,
"We LOVE....."
"Coach O!"

Answer: All the LSU fans who thought Tom Herman should have been the tiger head coach!


----------



## crackerd

rose I left that low-hanging fruit for you to pick-n grin over but you also could have called Herman the former flavor of the month who is about to be flavored with mesquite in Tejas. If only Colt had not got hurt they woulda got Saban, you know.


----------



## roseberry

Low hanging indeed, and Auburn just gets a final first down to beat the Washington Huskies and Josh Browning. One thing I determine from watching the game, Auburn's offensive line is not very good. But the Swami was right and bon and Marvin, ehhhh not so much.


----------



## crackerd

Was about to say Penn State has made progress, er, regress in renaming their coach Has Been Franklin, but App State fell just short.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Auburn secondary is very susceptible to passes. UW blew that game. 
Texas will start looking for a new coach.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> Auburn secondary is very susceptible to passes. UW blew that game.
> Texas will start looking for a new coach.


Wayne, watch the highlights, auburn swallowed a great quarterback whole......aswas foretold 

https://youtu.be/3vHWKDeaX1k


----------



## crackerd

Best game of the day, both teams bringing the wood. Gotta say for Marvs sake, Wusskies had some bite on defense and Browning almost matched Stidham and his receivers had his back (and his front and his back shoulder). Stidham gets the ball out like lightning.


----------



## crackerd

Also, credit to our resident CFB cognoscente who said, you know, that a team can have a glut of 5-stars - which makes it sweet to see Bama 2-star RB Josh Jacobs proving Marv, what?, better attuned than even that pigskin savant John Goldfarb!


----------



## huntintiger

Nutt what was the team that bammer beat tonight ranked? I can't recall. rtr right.


----------



## BonMallari

My Horns got beat.....Matt Canada's offense had our D guessing all day....our freshman punter shanked one off his shin which led to a end around pass for a TD...and then Ellinger throws TWO INT's late in the game..no excuses they did not prepare well and got it handed to them...


I still like UW chances...both Washington and Wisconsin....My Boise State Broncos beat that other Alabama team from Troy

not happy with today's results but only the bandwagonner fans are ready to jump ship and fire Herman...but they better get their asses in gear or USC and OU are gonna kick their tails


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Puzzled here. Why was I queried about AL opponent? A little misdirection play for fear of riling the AL fans here. I guess I’m a rtr because?


----------



## roseberry

I was back an forth last night between Michigan ND and bama Louisville. 

ND qb looked very good but I wonder how ol' skip bayless is gonna play his off season ridiculousness next week?

Go harbaugh, "best coach ever"!

https://247sports.com/college/alaba...-is-a-better-coach-than-Nick-Saban-120929350/


----------



## Wayne Nutt

ESPN panel, including Paul F., are raking Saban over the coals for his remarks about quarterbacks. Sounds just like CNN remarks about someone else. Good gracious. I agree with Saban. Give it a break. For the record please don't misunderstand, as some have, I am not a graduate of AL, have never resided in AL and not an AL fan. But in all honesty, I visited Mobile a couple of times. But not voluntarily as I was directed by the USAR to go there. Hahalol.


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> ESPN panel, including Paul F., are raking Saban over the coals for his remarks about quarterbacks. Sounds just like CNN remarks about someone else. Good gracious. I agree with Saban. Give it a break. For the record please don't misunderstand, as some have, I am not a graduate of AL, have never resided in AL and not an AL fan. But in all honesty, I visited Mobile a couple of times. But not voluntarily as I was directed by the USAR to go there. Hahalol.


Did you watch the interview? Maria Taylor asked him a question in a friendly non-confrontational way and he answered with a rant. It was not an illogical question to ask as he created the problem for himself. He should have said two weeks ago "Tua will start the first game". He acted like a jerk with no provocation.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yes, I watched the interview. You disagree, ok. But why starting out trying to insult me. By pretending I can’t watch something and possibly have a different opinion than you.


----------



## crackerd

Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Cannae have you two aTmers having an internecine firefight over Sabans obstreperous outburst! Anyhow, only Reveille is certified to bark about opposing schools, anyhow! Anything more and we may have to reconvene the Junction Boys for a little one-on-one! But at a neutral site... And I am pretty sure Saban will have gone to confession and is contrite for his fire and brimstone woofing - just remember, Bear never had to countenance any female sideline reporters who were taller (and hotter!) than he was.


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> not happy with today's results but only the bandwagonner fans are ready to jump ship and fire Herman.
> ..but they better get their asses in gear or USC and OU are gonna kick their tails


The guy responsible for the sad state of TX FB sits comfortably in a broadcast booth as a resident expert. 
He stayed too long & allowed the culture to stagnate. Only time will tell if Herman is the guy to invigorate 
it to it's previous status. 

When Don James left the UW, the joke for an AD at the time went safe. 1st with one of the staff, then with 
a guy who cheated, left Tyrone Willingham out to fend for himself. Until AD's were changed & Peterson was 
hired we were a 2nd rate program when we should have been at least, predominate in the NW. Peterson has 
changed that. He runs a clean program, inspires young men who were local heroes to put in the drudgery of 
becoming a 1st rate athlete & gets results without needing to be on everyone's radar except on Saturday. I
thought that was what college sports were supposed to be .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Might as well accept reality. St. Nick wins another National Championship. The one team who nobody could afford to get a QB with stupid talent, now has one. I’m so not joking. They’re going to embarrass teams.


----------



## Reginald

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Might as well accept reality. St. Nick wins another National Championship. The one team who nobody could afford to get a QB with stupid talent, now has one. I’m so not joking. They’re going to embarrass teams.


Boy, I don't know how you can over look Georgia and OU looked pretty darn good yesterday albeit against Lane Kiffin


----------



## Reginald

BTW, Kansas will be the first school looking for a new head coach. What a joke this guy is.


----------



## swliszka

Back to North Dakota State University, Fargo, ranked #1. Defeated Cal Poly 43-9. Carson Wentz training grounds but what will the Eagles do?


----------



## Reginald

swliszka said:


> Back to North Dakota State University, Fargo, ranked #1. Defeated Cal Poly 43-9. Carson Wentz training grounds but what will the Eagles do?


Yeah Stanley, you might want to consider staying over in the Political side of thing. The Eagles are just fine, considering they beat Brady in the SB with the back up to Wentz.


----------



## swliszka

Reginald #201 Relax The Eagles had their day and this RTF has warned me about the Patriots. They lost, Every dog has its day. Do you know anything about the "Bisons?"
They have been on quite a multi-year run of excellence.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Might as well accept reality. St. Nick wins another National Championship. The one team who nobody could afford to get a QB with stupid talent, now has one. I’m so not joking. They’re going to embarrass teams.


Agree, going to be very difficult to beat that team with a dynamic QB. They have never really had one and it looks like they do now. Could they lose? Sure they could, but it is going to be very difficult to beat them without them self inflicting errors, and that doesn’t happen much with them. At the end of the day it’s about talent, and they have more than anyone. Combine that with good coaching, and a NFL roster of analysts in the booth and it is hard to imagine another team winning the title.


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> Did you watch the interview? Maria Taylor asked him a question in a friendly non-confrontational way and he answered with a rant. It was not an illogical question to ask as he created the problem for himself. He should have said two weeks ago "Tua will start the first game". He acted like a jerk with no provocation.


Saban is the south end of a north bound mule, and as arrogant as they come. He’s never been anything different including being a liar. However he wins and therefore gets a pass most of the time.


----------



## Reginald

Migillicutty said:


> Saban is the south end of a north bound mule, and as arrogant as they come. He’s never been anything different including being a liar. However he wins and therefore gets a pass most of the time.


He does get testy quite often when he is asked the same question on different days. Then he goes off on the poor soul who was on the bottom of the food chain of questions.


----------



## Reginald

swliszka said:


> Reginald #201 Do you know anything about the "Bisons?"
> They have been on quite a multi-year run of excellence.


I do as a matter of fact, YES. Based out of Fargo, Nodak. Maybe their HC will replace the sled of a HC down in Lawrence. I believe however, the Jayhawks will pursue the App. State HC after the year is out.


----------



## roseberry

I saw on the news feed that coach Saban apologized. 

But Reginald is correct he's been asked about the two quarterbacks a million times all summer, up to and including the pregame interview with Maria. In the pregame he was nice, telling her she could wait another 30 seconds to see the starter. 

After the game I suppose coach Saban realizes we all saw(including Maria) the national championship game and he also thinks we all saw (including Maria Taylor again) the game last night. Having watched couldn't we all draw our own conclusions about who would be playing starting quarterback for the University of Alabama? 

Was Maria doing her job? Sure she was. Was coach Saban doing his job? Sure if he didn't want to make a statement that would demoralize, affect the confidence of and alienate a player who is 26 and 2 and one injury away from being the starter again. 

And let's face it, if you don't want to be asked a question, scaring the people who are going to be asking you the question again and again and again into submission is probably pretty fair technique!

Maria is an excellent reporter and show host who has moved up significantly in her roles from the initial season of the SEC network. She is tough and will be fine but when somebody calls the press out for being stupid, everyone else in the media gets their hackles up about it. Wayne is right, this morning it looked similar to political commentary in the country these days.


----------



## roseberry

There were two helmet crowns on that play


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> Yes, I watched the interview. You disagree, ok. But why starting out trying to insult me. By pretending I can’t watch something and possibly have a different opinion than you.


 If you interpreted my response as an insult your skin is much thinner than it should be, if I chose to insult you it would not have been that subtle. Sorry you were offended, Gig Em!


----------



## EdA

And Wayne BTW I stand by my comment, Nick was a jerk to a quality person doing her job.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

And I do too.


----------



## crackerd

<p>
Doing her job of manipulating. But on to more meaningful matters than Sabans meanness, if not sheer Satanic versifying - Jacob, boy, you been po-boyin, mealy- mouthin us all dis Yaw-Yaw Rosy Finch Boyz Ltd (intelligence) bidness? 27-3 halftiming regards...</p>


----------



## jgsanders

Week 1 observations...

OSU looks really good...like that interim Coach too...rest of Big 10 looked less than good
Rut Row...Bama can now play offense....don't like this at all....bad news for the rest of us
Pac 12 or what ever looks weak...but Herm Edwards did get a win and I like that guy...
Oklahoma is loaded, too bad that QB didn't go play baseball for the rest of us
SEC West looked really good too...to my dismay...

Enjoy...CFB is here!


----------



## roseberry

I am looking forward to seeing Franscois for fsu back tomorrow night!


----------



## Tim Mc

I think Jacob took a page out of your book , John. He's been sandbagging us , the Tigers are bullying the Canes all over the field.


----------



## roseberry

Tim, he is texting me saying Miami is just giving the game away with PENALTIES and MENTAL MISTAKES. LSU has dominated this game, smackdown. Look at rtfcfb post1......i am going over on this tigah team!


----------



## huntintiger

Rosey and Nutt love them some bammer and will always defend the little man with Lms. There was no need for him to be an a$$ and attach Maria when she asked an open ended question about what he learned about BOTH qb's.


----------



## Tim Mc

huntintiger said:


> Rosey and Nutt love them some bammer and will always defend the little man with Lms. There was no need for him to be an a$$ and attach Maria when she asked an open ended question about what he learned about BOTH qb's.


You need to pay closer attention, Nutt is an Aggie man.


----------



## roseberry

Tigg,
Let's straighten something out here:

1. "Rosey" is a bammer!
2. "Rosey" is plenty old enough to have bammered through plenty of ups and downs in the tide.
3. "Rosey" likes almost everything about coach Nick Saban.
4. "Rosey" knows the greatest college football coach of this generation does not need "Rosey" to defend his actions. Though obviously "Rosey" is willing to do so!

But, if "Rosey" had a penchant for little men with "little men syndrome"(your term not mine, no offense intended to the vertically challenged)
Then, wouldn't "Rosey" also be a booger eater fan like you?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Mehhhh. Miami gave that game away like a nice 3 button coat @ The Salvation Army. I’ve never seen a team so undisciplined in a half. Not to mention their punter lost about 200 yards of field position by kicking the ball out of bounds. Don’t look @ the score. It was not a good representation of the game. Miami has a lot to work on. 

LSU will be 2-0 going to The Plains. They’ll get boat raced there.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Anybody on this thread that doesn’t know that I’m an ole Army Aggie has not been paying attention. I’m like Rose as I have seen many down years and a few good years. But not as many good years as Rose. 
I will never forgive AL for pawning Fran off on us.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Mehhhh. Miami gave that game away like a nice 3 button coat @ The Salvation Army. I’ve never seen a team so undisciplined in a half. Not to mention their punter lost about 200 yards of field position by kicking the ball out of bounds. Don’t look @ the score. It was not a good representation of the game. Miami has a lot to work on.
> 
> LSU will be 2-0 going to The Plains. They’ll get boat raced there.


In the mining business we had a saying "Good Ore makes Good Operators". 
It looks like your team has lots of "Good Ore." I would say Rosy's favorite 
coach was not happy with what he saw .


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Honest question. When did Jimbo name Mond as the starting qb? I don’t think he ever did prior to game. There was lots of guessing and opinions that Mond was the guy. But one of the sportscasters said after the kickoff “now we’ll find out if Mond is the guy”.


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> Honest question. When did Jimbo name Mond as the starting qb? I don’t think he ever did prior to game. There was lots of guessing and opinions that Mond was the guy. But one of the sportscasters said after the kickoff “now we’ll find out if Mond is the guy”.


He named him the starter last Monday. It was all over the news. Most coaches named their starters at the beginning of the final week of preseason practice, including Jimbo.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Below is the sports headline from Monday, August 27, 2018. If you trace it back to the source article it still says "learned". These may have been planned leaks or guesses based on observations by the sports writers. Both articles mention continued competition. So, i still could not find an announcement by Jimbo.

"Now it's known why. Mond will earn the nod on Thursday night over fellow sophomore Nick Starkel for Fisher's A&M debut, according to 247Sports.com's Brian Perroni. Fisher has not officially named a starter when the Aggies play host to Northwestern (La.) State on the SEC Network, and both quarterbacks still are expected to earn plenty of playing time." Brent Zwerneman, Houston Chronicle


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> In the mining business we had a saying "Good Ore makes Good Operators".
> It looks like your team has lots of "Good Ore." I would say Rosy's favorite
> coach was not happy with what he saw .


K’Lavon Chaisson is out for the year. Tore ACL is the rumor, which goes along with what I thought last night. Not good. Not [email protected] all.


----------



## roseberry

Love the Bowden/Beamer(sp).
Hate the uni's


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> Love the Bowden/Beamer(sp).
> *Hate the uni'*s


apparently that is a recruiting tool for many programs, guess if you cant have a first class program, you have to wow them with some "cool" swag...

IMO the Free Shoes helmets are kinda hip..the uni's not so much


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Beanies????


----------



## crackerd

Didn't happen without Cutty commentary.


(Don't sweat/fret it - we gumps look back at Louisiana-Monroe as the primordial soup of Sonnyboy Shula leftovers that spawned Saban Darwinism.)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Has anyone seen the Tom Herman analogy of the Maryland game to Steinbeck book Of Mice and Men? Compared Texas to the Lennie character who wanted to pet small animals but squeezed them to death. 
Good gracious. What is going on here? Doesn’t he know that Lennie was mentally challenged?
Bon, Is Texas football team mentally challenged? Or is it the coach? Hahalol.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Has anyone seen the Tom Herman analogy of the Maryland game to Steinbeck book Of Mice and Men? Compared Texas to the Lennie character who wanted to pet small animals but squeezed them to death.
> Good gracious. What is going on here? Doesn’t he know that Lennie was mentally challenged?
> Bon, Is Texas football team mentally challenged? Or is it the coach? Hahalol.


not going to even dignify your mentally challenged comment....got a family member with learning disabilities...nothing to joke about


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Cutty, Would be interested in your comments on game last night. Not a put down. Game seemed way out of character.

I don’t think we are going to do well against Clemson next Saturday. I hope we win, of course. But failing that, I hope it is not a blowout.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Has anyone seen the Tom Herman analogy of the Maryland game to Steinbeck book Of Mice and Men? Compared Texas to the Lennie character who wanted to pet small animals but squeezed them to death.
> Good gracious. What is going on here? Doesn’t he know that Lennie was mentally challenged?
> Bon, Is Texas football team mentally challenged? Or is it the coach? Hahalol.


I don’t think you realize he’s a MENSA member.


----------



## crackerd

True dat, Jacob - evidenced by his attendance at "the school of hard knock(*r)s", i.e., the strip club where Herman and Zach Smith went for some tOSU R&R ("research and recruiting") - unbeknownst to Coach Furby, of course.

But irrespective the friction 'tween aTm and tea sipper supporters, the final scene of Steinbeck's Grapes of Wrath would've made a much better analogy for Tejas, since they should have "glommed onto" Saban instead of the Mensa man they landed. 

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Jacob, This is just football.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I don’t think you realize he’s a MENSA member.


And why is that relevant?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Where is Rose? My sarcasm blew straight by him on a post. I snuck in a jab.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne, admittedly a jab at any genius is also a jab at me.

Unfortunately a jab at someone with learning disabilities is also a jab at me!

I've been busy today but I may have missed it!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

#221 hahalol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> And why is that relevant?


How can one be mentally handicapped & a MENSA member?


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> How can one be mentally handicapped & a MENSA member?


Here is a list of mental disorders, mental handicap and intellectual handicap are not the same. 

https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mental_disorders


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Here is a list of mental disorders, mental handicap and intellectual handicap are not the same.


Yeah, that's what I said too!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Here is a list of mental disorders, mental handicap and intellectual handicap are not the same.
> 
> https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mental_disorders


I didn’t take the OP as mental disorders. Certainly didn’t come across as anything other than being intellectually handicapped. I see your point though.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I didn’t take the OP as mental disorders. Certainly didn’t come across as anything other than being intellectually handicapped. I see your point though.


It is not a big deal but I like accuracy. After only one game I think the Aggies made the right decision to pass on Mensa (even though I would have been pleased with Herman) and held out for Jimbo who has made quite an impression in BCS.


----------



## roseberry

Clemson and tamu, can't wait to see how good the aggies are!

Stanford USC, the big running back and the senior quarterback(in high school that is)

Georgia USC(the other one) will be a fun game. The Gamecock quarterback needs to pick up where he was as a freshman, not as a sophomore. Georgia probably has too much talent, going to be a fun game!

Will Kentucky ever beat Florida again?

I'm going with Clemson, Southern Cal, Georgia and the Gators for the hundredth straight time!


----------



## jgsanders

EdA said:


> It is not a big deal but I like accuracy. After only one game I think the Aggies made the right decision to pass on Mensa (even though I would have been pleased with Herman) and held out for Jimbo who has made quite an impression in BCS.


Hold that thought for a week or 2 Doc...beating Directional State U is a bit different than what you have coming in week 2 and 4.


----------



## EdA

<p>


jgsanders said:


> Hold that thought for a week or 2 Doc...beating Directional State U is a bit different than what you have coming in week 2 and 4.


 It don't matter but still taking Jimbo over Mensa Tom who I happen to like. Whatever the outcome of the season I think the Ags are in a good place for the foreseeable future, just glad all those ultra rich alums ponied up for Jimbo's payday. My impression of him is that he has enough pride to want to make them glad they made him rich too. We have had good coaches (Stallings, Sherrill, Slocum, Bellard, Foldberg, Sumlin) and bad coaches but only one great coach since the 1950s and that was Bear, maybe Jimbo can change that.</p>


----------



## jgsanders

EdA said:


> It don't matter, still taking Jimbo over Mensa Tom who I happen to like. Whatever the outcome of the season I think the Ags are in a good place for the foreseeable future, just glad all those ultra rich alums ponied up for Jimbo's payday. My impression of him is that he has enough pride to want to make them glad they made him rich too.


I sincerely hope you are right. I’ve always liked A&M and personally never met an Alum I didn’t like. I’d love to be there this weekend to experience the atmosphere, BBQ, etc. A super sweet Texas A&M gal moved to SC and married an Ol’ Clemson boy that are close friends of our family. Hoping for a good ‘un Saturday night.


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> Cutty, Would be interested in your comments on game last night. Not a put down. Game seemed way out of character.
> 
> I don’t think we are going to do well against Clemson next Saturday. I hope we win, of course. But failing that, I hope it is not a blowout.


The obvious is it was quite ugly and quite dissapointing. No doubt about that. I don’t think anyone expected the offense to struggle that bad and it was shocking in the moment. About as dissapointing a debut as it could be for the new staff. 

I thought they got outcoached. It happens when Bud Foster is on the other sideline. Happened to (eventual national champ) tOSU in 2014. 

I thought the oline was atrocious and that is the biggest concern I have going forward. That is an area Jimbo and co. never recruited well, and I’m afraid it may take a couple years to fix. That said they have a chance to improve and be serviceable. 

Francois still missed throws and stared down recievers. Some of that is scheme, some of it is he needs to get better but I didn’t think he played terribly. 

Defense played well after the first drive. That was mostly on the LBs, the weakness of the defense. The only other position group we lack talent. 

Most of the mistakes and sloppy play are correctable. Obviously have to block better and our WRs must get more physical and block for this offense to work. The big ? Is still the oline. They got beat in one on one match ups too often. 

As as ugly as it was it should have been a very tight ball game in the fourth. We dropped a TD pass, they didn’t review an obvious TD and we missed a fg. Not excuses and we dang sure didn’t deserve to win, but to play as bad as we did we also had some pretty bad breaks. The two teams fumbled 6 times combined. VT recovered every one of them. Meaning that on top of sloppy poor execution and getting whipped up front way too often we didn’t get any balls to bounce our way. 

We actually gained more yards than them but our red zone offense was beyond pathetic. Some of that was sloppy play and some of that was play calling. Foster sold out to stop the running game and WR screen game. We needed to stretch the defense. Hard to do when you can’t pass pro. 

We will see over the next few weeks if the coaches are able to get most of it corrected. There is a lot of talent to work with. We are obviously still a year or two away and this is a drastically different scheme on both sides of the ball. I expect there to be growing pains. I will def need more sample size before I make determinations about this staff and this team.


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> Hold that thought for a week or 2 Doc...beating Directional State U is a bit different than what you have coming in week 2 and 4.


It was interesting to me that Jimbo seemed to run the offense with some pace. He may have actually learned now that he is re-engaged and energized. Don’t get me wrong he has the ability to be a phenomenal play caller, and was at times at FSU. It was just in the latter years when he got so tight and so painfully slow at calling plays. I’m curious to see if he clams up and slows down against tougher competition. His anxiety seemed to bleed in to our team at times and they would play tight as well. Not to mention giving defenses forever to diagnose and be as complex as they wanted to be.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> The obvious is it was quite ugly............
> 
> I thought the oline was atrocious and that is the biggest concern I have going forward.


Watched the game with a friend and we agreed if Willie is recruiting anything besides o linemen his efforts are misapplied.

They need to retire fransouis's jersey......the one that's green on the back!


----------



## road kill

Bucky's coming!!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I was pleased with Jimbo's first game. If Sumlin was still coaching, we would have only won by 12 and would have had to come from behind in the 4th quarter. The O line has been one of our weak areas the last few years. I guess we'll find out on Saturday if they have improved.


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> I was pleased with Jimbo's first game. If Sumlin was still coaching, we would have only won by 12 and would have had to come from behind in the 4th quarter. The O line has been one of our weak areas the last few years. I guess we'll find out on Saturday if they have improved.


Still and all, our recent 2018 CFB thread "dropper-in" Rocky Chalk can tell you there are worse things than winning by 12 over what jg's labeled "Directional U." (Northwestern [La.] State) - like _*losing*_ to the Nicholls (La.) State Colonels. Po' Kansas...

And then there was Chipper Kelly's home opener as Brunz' coach, flopping against Cincinnati...which sets him up nicely for a 70-point pole-axing Saturday in Norman vs. OU.

MG


----------



## rboudet

crackerd said:


> Still and all, our recent 2018 CFB thread "dropper-in" Rocky Chalk can tell you there are worse things than winning by 12 over what jg's labeled "Directional U." (Northwestern [La.] State) - like _*losing*_ to the Nicholls (La.) State Colonels. Po' Kansas...
> 
> And then there was Chipper Kelly's home opener as Brunz' coach, flopping against Cincinnati...which sets him up nicely for a 70-point pole-axing Saturday in Norman vs. OU.
> 
> MG


Nicholls State has a solid program with a coach who will likely be stepping up in the near future. Not sure beating Kansas should be considered an upset. They won 1 game last year.


----------



## crackerd

rboudet said:


> Nicholls State has a solid program with a coach who will likely be stepping up in the near future. Not sure beating Kansas should be considered an upset. They won 1 game last year.


Come a long ways since the old Gulf South Confererence DII days, Nicholls State. As has the former Northeastern Louisiana (La.-Monroe), which handed Saban and 'Bama their last loss to an unranked opponent a record 75-straight wins ago in T'town - an event that has proven to be 'Bamageddon, when the Tide started their ascent into the heavenly position they now hold over the CFB landscape. Now as _LUUUU_zana lycées go, how 'bout a contemporary scouting report on the Pineville 'Cats (Louisiana College)?

MG


----------



## bjoiner

crackerd said:


> Still and all, our recent 2018 CFB thread "dropper-in" Rocky Chalk can tell you there are worse things than winning by 12 over what jg's labeled "Directional U." (Northwestern [La.] State) - like _*losing*_ to the Nicholls (La.) State Colonels. Po' Kansas...
> 
> And then there was Chipper Kelly's home opener as Brunz' coach, flopping against Cincinnati...which sets him up nicely for a 70-point pole-axing Saturday in Norman vs. OU.
> 
> MG


Do you always type in code?


----------



## crackerd

bjoiner said:


> Do you always type in code?


Are you still code blue from the sudden 'Bama butt-hurt inflicted on the Dawgs Jan. 8?

MG


----------



## Steve Thornton

crackerd said:


> Are you still code blue from the sudden 'Bama butt-hurt inflicted on the Dawgs Jan. 8? MG



MG, 


There was no shame in that loss to Bama. 


Steve


----------



## EdA

<p>


jgsanders said:


> I sincerely hope you are right. I’ve always liked A&M and personally never met an Alum I didn’t like. I’d love to be there this weekend to experience the atmosphere, BBQ, etc. A super sweet Texas A&M gal moved to SC and married an Ol’ Clemson boy that are close friends of our family. Hoping for a good ‘un Saturday night.


 Good lord please let it be a competitive game or an Aggie blowout (wishful thinking). For a Clempson guy you might be interested in a bit of trivia. In 1959 my requested December birthday present from my parents was a trip to the inaugural Bluebonnet Bowl in Houston, hometown TCU vs Clemson. We rode the train to Houston and were in the same car as Linda Loftus the reigning Miss Texas, my first time to fall in love! We stayed at the Statler Hilton in Houston, the same hotel where the Clemson football team stayed. Clemson had an All-American lineman Lou Cordileonne. We got on the elevator in the hotel one morning and he was there, the largest human being I had ever seen! For perspective research reveals he was 6 feet 1 inch 250 lb guard, a 1960 first round NFL draft pick. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/1959_Bluebonnet_Bowl</p>


----------



## crackerd

EdA, great story, did you ever tell it to that other notable Jersey Clemps alum, Don Driggers?

Steve Thornton, no shame a'tall in the NC game for Uga - in fact, the better team may not have emerged victorious.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It’s time to talk about The Game Of The Week. 

LSU VS SLU in The Bourbon Bowl. Brutal game to watch. It might setback offensive football 200 years.


----------



## roseberry

Fun story doc! I am giving a&m a reasonable chance......unless that dang Renfro kid is still playing.

Jacob, now I am with Tim........you poor mouthing some tigah football!


----------



## bjoiner

Steve Thornton said:


> MG,
> 
> 
> There was no shame in that loss to Bama.
> 
> 
> Steve


Oh. He didn't mention any shame. He mentioned hurt. That is 100% accurate.


----------



## Reginald

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It’s time to talk about The Game Of The Week.


USC vs Stanford should be a good one to watch Saturday night. Bryce Love, top Heisman candidate, against his first ranked opponent of the year. 

The other USC vs the Dawgs will be fun just because Georgia is loaded with so much freakin talent!!!

UCLA @ OU might be fun as well.

And lastly, will this be the last game for the KU coach? How can a program go from an Orange Bowl, like 10 years ago, to thee worst program in the country. WOW


----------



## Marvin S

Cupcake week for a lot of programs.


----------



## Reginald

Marvin S said:


> Cupcake week for a lot of programs.


Most of the time it is Marvin until conference play starts.


----------



## Steve Thornton

crackerd said:


> EdA, great story, did you ever tell it to that other notable Jersey Clemps alum, Don Driggers? Steve Thornton, no shame a'tall in the NC game for Uga - in fact, the better team may not have emerged victorious. MG



Thank you MG, I re-read your post and I was off the mark you were not implying shame. It was a shock. Hope we have a good year this year too. 


Steve


----------



## Steve Thornton

bjoiner said:


> Oh. He didn't mention any shame. He mentioned hurt. That is 100% accurate.



You are right Bubba, I stand corrected. 


Thank you
Steve
Go Dawgs!


----------



## EdA

Reginald said:


> USC vs Stanford should be a good one to watch Saturday night. Bryce Love, top Heisman candidate, against his first ranked opponent of the year. The other USC vs the Dawgs will be fun just because Georgia is loaded with so much freakin talent!!! UCLA @ OU might be fun as well. And lastly, will this be the last game for the KU coach? How can a program go from an Orange Bowl, like 10 years ago, to thee worst program in the country. WOW


Apparently only Nutt, Sanders, and I think Clemson vs Jimbo's debut is compelling. The news mustn't have reached the PNW as Marvin has declared this "cupcake weekend".


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Game Day is in College Station, TX. Home of the Fighting Texas Aggies, Kyle Field, 12th Man and oversized statue of Lawrence Sullivan Ross (Soldier, Statesman and General CSA). Site and home of the filming of the WWII movie “We’ve Never Been Licked”. 
We’re going to need all this history and present talent to get a win. But I remain positive and hopeful.


----------



## Reginald

EdA said:


> Apparently only Nutt, Sanders, and I think Clemson vs Jimbo's debut is compelling. The news mustn't have reached the PNW as Marvin has declared this "cupcake weekend".


GOOD LUCK to your team. I would like to see them win.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Apparently only Nutt, Sanders, and I think Clemson vs Jimbo's debut is compelling. The news mustn't have reached the PNW as Marvin has declared this "cupcake weekend".


Well, that’s not true. I think there’s interest in a few games this week. I’m curious to see how TAMU does against Clemson. I’m really interested in the Georgia/South Carolina game. 

That said, the majority of the games are presumed blowouts, which brings validity to the cupcake weekend comment.


----------



## swliszka

Any view on Auburn X Alabama "Iron Bowl ?" Did Auburn rseolve the "tree" issue?


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> Apparently only Nutt, Sanders, and I think Clemson vs Jimbo's debut is compelling. The news mustn't have reached the PNW as Marvin has declared this "cupcake weekend".


#2 vs. unranked will probably be the only game I watch today. 

I want to see what $75,000,000 gets today for results. 
I want to see what a new coaching staff with mostly the same material that got the last coach fired can do. 
For the original #12's sake I hope it is a competitive game.


----------



## crackerd

Stan, Iron Bowl's three months down the road - All Bran's playing Alabama *State​ *today while 'Bama plays Arkansas *State *in further documentation of Marv's calling it "Cupcake Saturday." Though there's a pretty good rebuttal for 'Marvin's disdain *here*.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> *here*. MG


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdA

<p>


Marvin S said:


> I want to see what a new coaching staff with mostly the same material that got the last coach fired can do.


 That question was partially answered today as former Aggie coach Sumlin coached Arizona to a second loss first to BYU today a drubbing by one his former teams Houston. Whatever Jimbo does will represent a significant upgrade even though it might take another 2 or 3 recruiting classes to see a significant improvement in their record against the SEC West.</p>


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Combo UCLA stinks and OK is good.


----------



## roseberry

Frost won't win back to back undefeated national championships.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> Frost won't win back to back undefeated national championships.


He no doubt recognizes the difference between recruiting Florida and the Southeast vs the lower Midwest. I will never understand why Knowledge abandoned the Big 8, 10, 12? for the Big 10.


----------



## roseberry

Doc and Wayne, as of 13:05 in the 3rd I give the aggies a VERY respectable showing. They may not have the horses to hang with Clemson for a full second half but they are looking like a pretty good football team in my opinion. And who knows........12th man regards!


----------



## roseberry

Aggies ripped by zebes!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Missed 26 yd field goal was the difference. I was proud of the aggies. Starkel lack of ball security didn’t help.


----------



## BonMallari

My Horns are not good...and I dont think its a coaching problem...IMO we just dont have the blue chip players, very slow team with no real playmakers and a defense that has to gamble and blitz often and still recorded zero sacks...

The good thing is that if Herman recruited as well as the scouting services say, he will have no excuse in the upcoming years..

I have also changed my mind about Ehlinger, I dont think he is very good at reading the zone read offense...dont know what offense he ran in high school but my guess is that it wasn't the zone read

Its gonna be a long year..Herman better think about burning some redshirts


----------



## roseberry

Well it may have cost 75 million but I think, after last night, there should be a million aggie fans around who would all make a $75 donation to see a team play like that.

Something i been noticing. I have never seen receivers so good and so widely distributed in the college football game. Fantastic speed, size and ability to make unbelievable catches.......and it seems there are 3 or 4 of them on every team. Talent everywhere!


----------



## road kill

roseberry said:


> Well it may have cost 75 million but I think, after last night, there should be a million aggie fans around who would all make a $75 donation to see a team play like that.
> 
> Something i been noticing. I have never seen receivers so good and so widely distributed in the college football game. Fantastic speed, size and ability to make unbelievable catches.......and it seems there are 3 or 4 of them on every team. Talent everywhere!


Hey, Mr Roseberry, could you tell me who leads NCAA D-1 in rushing so far?









Thank you sir.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU VS SLU in The Bourbon Bowl. Brutal game to watch. It might setback offensive football 200 years.


Well, LSU did their part. God awful. The OL was a turnstile against SLU. Time to take out a huge insurance policy on yourself Joe. AU is going to absolutely wax Jordan Hare with LSU. Their DL will most probably owe property taxes for the amount of time they’ll live in the backfield. 

Simply put, LSU is just atrocious on offense. I feel bad for the defense & ST.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

road kill said:


> Hey, Mr Roseberry, could you tell me who leads NCAA D-1 in rushing so far?
> 
> View attachment 75386
> 
> 
> Thank you sir.


Western KY & New Mexico have long since bee known to have the stingiest rushing defenses in CFB. Congrats!!


----------



## road kill

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Western KY & New Mexico have long since bee known to have the stingiest rushing defenses in CFB. Congrats!!



Are you saying Jonathon Taylor is not legit?

LOL!


----------



## roseberry

road kill said:


> Hey, Mr Roseberry, could you tell me who leads NCAA D-1 in rushing so far?
> 
> View attachment 75386
> 
> 
> Thank you sir.


Who cares about rushing? I'm a Bama fan , pass baby pass!


----------



## swliszka

roseberry #292 how many QBs does Bama have NOW in the NFL? PS Are you an Updyke "man?"


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Well it may have cost 75 million but I think, after last night, there should be a million aggie fans around who would all make a $75 donation to see a team play like that.
> 
> Something i been noticing. I have never seen receivers so good and so widely distributed in the college football game. Fantastic speed, size and ability to make unbelievable catches.......and it seems there are 3 or 4 of them on every team. Talent everywhere!


I was hoping for a good game during cupcake weekend, I was not disappointed.


----------



## roseberry

swliszka said:


> roseberry #292 how many QBs does Bama have NOW in the NFL? PS Are you an Updyke "man?"


I have no idea how many quarterbacks Alabama has in the NFL. I do not watch the NFL, I have never watched the NFL.


----------



## roseberry

By the way, I don't watch golf after the guys retire and play in carts either!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

road kill said:


> Are you saying Jonathon Taylor is not legit?
> 
> LOL!


I am saying that Western KY & NM have run defenses that are made of metal that we can’t penetrate.


----------



## Ken Barton

Watched the Aggie /Clemson game and I think the Aggies realized that they have a good team and I thought that they should have won. Says a lot for Jimbo’s first game and volumes about Sumlin and his first two games at Arizona and my personal disappointment that the St. Pius X QB Grant Gunnell ( top 3 Pro-style in country) has committed to Arizona-Id rather see him go to A&M if not LSU


----------



## captain2560

Was glad to see KY beat the Florida gators in the swamp. Been a long time coming.


----------



## Glenda Brown

This is for Crackerd --- he will understand what is behind it ---- Go Stanford!!!

Glenda


----------



## jgsanders

A&M played better than I expected last night...really like Mond...While I'm not a fan or moral victories I do think Clemson was out coached last night....and I woulda bet the farm that didn't happen before the game. Hats off to A&M. Wanna trade punters?

Very disappointed in Clempson and the Coaches last night. Not a top 5 team at this point.


----------



## crackerd

Glenda Brown said:


> This is for Crackerd --- he will understand what is behind it ---- Go Stanford!!!


YBB Glenda - cannae believe Condi called you from the Kavanaugh confirmation hearings with a shout-out for The Farm! Decorum was supposed to be maintained throughout, viz. the Dems' exemplary behaviour on the Senate Floor!




jgsanders said:


> *Very disappointed in Clempson and the Coaches last night. Not a top 5 team at this point.*


jg, that's some misplaced disappointment - Clemps wasn't "Clempsoning," as past history might've all but dictated, they were winning against a QB (Mond) who lit up 'Bama last year and then all but disappeared under Sumlin after looking Heisman-ish vs. the (then-) No. 1 team in the country. Turns out Mond is for real and don't be surprised if Jimbo turns him into Jameis W*innocent*ston II!

MG


----------



## bjoiner

My Dawgs showed how much the media knows, but I'm still unsure if we were truly tested. I never thought South Carolina was a top 25 team. I think our D-line needs to improve a good bit and our secondary needs to mature. Don't think I've see the speed we have on offense at UGA for a long time. Cade Mays looked like a beast filling in at left tackle as a true freshman. Baker let his game do the talking against Debo Samuel after hearing him talk crap before. Held him to 33 yards and got defensive player of the week. After the game, the cameras caught him yelling, "he know me now!".


----------



## jgsanders

I'm sorry Cutty...but this couldn't be overlooked....just when you think it couldn't get worse for the once proud Noles....they say "hold my beer" and introduce the FSU turnover backpacks....super cute!


----------



## EdA

bjoiner said:


> I never thought South Carolina was a top 25 team.



Which raises the question why rank the teams before they play a few games? Texas was preseason ranked 23, promptly lost to Maryland and barely beat Tulsa


----------



## bjoiner

EdA said:


> Which raises the question why rank the teams before they play a few games? Texas was preseason ranked 23, promptly lost to Maryland and barely beat Tulsa


TV ratings is why.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> shout-out for The Farm! MG


Probably the best team in the PAC-12!


----------



## crackerd

FIFY, Marv - 



Marvin S said:


> Probably the best conference in the country the PAC-12!


The Buffs, the Pirate, the Super Marios out in Zer-*0*-gon, even the Utes - all of them may have a crucial influence on how the Pac-12 plays out this year. (Not the Beavers, though, for woeful are the Beavers, are they ever, and Chipper back on the old block at UCLA has a team almost as bad.) But top to bottom may be the best conference in the land as you're quoted above attesting to.

MG


----------



## Delta Whitetail

Most conferences could not compete in the SEC grind while in conference play. the SEC has too many schools that are too fast and physical for the other conferences teams to be successful in. You take the SEC west, its a powerhouse of fast and physical athletes with very good coaching. Not saying that other conferences doesn't have some very good, fast and physical teams, but they wouldn't be able to do it week in and week out. PAC 12 is always overrated and will probably stop scheduling SEC teams in the future due to the ass whoopins they have been taking in recent years.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Here are some stats on offense & where LSU ranks in The SEC. To say the least, LSU has been putrid. 

3rd Down % - 14th (25.9%) 
Red Zone TD % - 14th 
Scoring Offense - 13th 
Passing Yds/Game - 13th 
Pass Yards Per Attempt - 13th 
Rushing Yds/Game - 11th 
Rush Yards Per Attempt - 11th 
First Downs - 14th (16 per game) 
Plays Over 10 yards - 14th 
Total Offense: 14th 315.5
Sacks Allowed: 13th

Trust me, these are historically bad numbers & they just played a FBS school. 

LSU threw for 3 yards in the 2nd half. They ran 15 plays. That's against a FBS school. 

It’s okay though. 4 new plays are going in this week.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob, I assume all of those 13th and 14th ratings are in the conference and not the nation?


----------



## roseberry

Before the season started I thought Georgia had lost too many players to the NFL to be excellent this year, I may be wrong.

I thought the same about Clemson and Alabama, how do you replace all those good players?

Also, I didn't think that other college football teams had experienced enough disciplinary problems for Auburn to be as good this year as they appear to be! 

Hunting tiger where did you go man we were just starting to have fun!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Jacob, I assume all of those 13th and 14th ratings are in the conference and not the nation?


That’s correct. All SEC rankings.


----------



## huntintiger

Rosedingle I know you ,as a side walk bam ,are not calling any other university out for cheating are you ,humm? Surely Tua and his whole family ,living in Paradise Hawaii ,suddenly thought podunk alerbamer was a better place to be. Right? As a blind fan of the wee one,you could only be so nieve. Bammer wrote the book on ncaa indiscretions, and how to get away with them.


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> I'm sorry Cutty...but this couldn't be overlooked....just when you think it couldn't get worse for the once proud Noles....they say "hold my beer" and introduce the FSU turnover backpacks....super cute!


Quite possibly the worst thing I have ever seen. Thanks for the awful reminder. I don’t blame you. I’d have done the same. SMH


----------



## Migillicutty

Delta Whitetail said:


> Most conferences could not compete in the SEC grind while in conference play. the SEC has too many schools that are too fast and physical for the other conferences teams to be successful in. You take the SEC west, its a powerhouse of fast and physical athletes with very good coaching. Not saying that other conferences doesn't have some very good, fast and physical teams, but they wouldn't be able to do it week in and week out. PAC 12 is always overrated and will probably stop scheduling SEC teams in the future due to the ass whoopins they have been taking in recent years.


I bet you fall asleep listening to Chris Doering.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Hunting tiger, I’d look to the east and be very careful and stay safe.


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> Hunting tiger, I’d look to the east and be very careful and stay safe.


"rosedingle," please don't respond to huntintiger until s/he reveals whether S'C'lina saw palmetto is an active ingredient at the Cow College (a k a All Bran) in treating their self-inflicted "arse-riculture" problems down there!

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

What's a rosedingle?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Here's an odd stat. In SEC Texas A&M 1st in total offense and 14th in total defense. Go figure. i hope I looked those up correctly.


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> What's a rosedingle?


Your guess is as good as mine, but given huntintiger's endearing usage, it's gotta be some exalted title that can be conferred only by certified Cow College bovine scatologists (or maybe eschatologists - for beating dead heifers down there at All Bran).

MG


----------



## roseberry

Great news, the "huntingtiger", a sahib in the likeness of the great Jim Corbet i am certain, has at long last returned.

It is humbling that one of his stature and enlightenment could regale our forum with desriptions of me as a "sidewalk bammer" and "blind follower of the wee one". How fortunate are we in podunk that a great hunter such as he could even care to take notice of the substandard and often ill gotten sporting opportunities podunk affords be it fishing, football or, his specialty, hunting. Compared to the Carolinas we do offer little here.

Well it's true if we kill a dove or a duck we pour out the corn, if we see a deer somebody has made off with a bucket of grandma's apples and if our little State's football team wins yet another national championship we must have bought someone at home! It is sad to be here and live this way especially when under the honest and true judgment of a great white Hunter. 

We are proud that one of our small universities turns out able Engineers with slide rules and fingers up their nose and excellent veterinarians who spend a great deal of time with their arms up to the shoulder inside of pregnant bovine cooch? Hell, who wouldn't be?

How is it when I compliment this same University on its willingness and ability to rehabilitate troubled young men with athletic ability who have been shunned by others, it turns into an accusation of cheating?

As to the question of the paradise here in Podunk, I would recommend that one take time to watch an episode or two of Dog the Bounty Hunter in reruns on the Discovery Channel. Most of Hawaii does not seem anything like the Ritz-Carlton on the big island, the Grand Hyatt in Maui or anything I've experienced there? Maybe to a good Christian, Samoan family Alabaster is Paradise, I don't know I lived further south in Calera when I was in that area?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I've been to Hawaii and I wouldn't want to live on an island in the middle of the Pacific with the weather forecast being the same every day. The cost of living is astronomical. Plus the hunting and hunt tests are very limited. 
There are lots of reasons to live on the mainland. There are lots of reasons to go and play football at more better schools than U of Hawaii.
I feel your pain Rose as I have been accused of the same as you. Wrongly, I might add.


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> I've been to Hawaii and I wouldn't want to live on an island in the middle of the Pacific with the weather forecast being the same every day. The cost of living is astronomical. Plus the hunting and hunt tests are very limited. ...


And of course no more Gomer Pyle, USMC - to whom Saban (sorry for sharing this intel, rose) gave a battlefield promotion to Lance Corporal for recruiting Tua (en famille!) to his alma mater and of course to reside in the gilded city of Alabaster, Ala.

But Hawaii does have 15 species of gamebirds, any of which, legend has it, Tua can hit on the fly with a tight spiral at 60 yards...

MG


----------



## crackerd

*Forbes: Texas A&M replaces Texas as most valuable college football program*

Gotta think this supplanting of the tea sippers goes directly back to the timely investments Fraudchione made in the rope cartel ... buying just enough to, you know...

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Rope cartel?


----------



## bamajeff

Wayne Nutt said:


> Rope cartel?


Franchione's big slogan/motto was 'Hold the Rope'. Then, when he took the A&M job, he snuck out without having the guts or character to even address his players. All in all, his leaving was a blessing in disguise. Just one more step down the road to getting Saban.

https://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2016/10/looking_back_at_the_coach_who.html


----------



## Migillicutty

bamajeff said:


> Franchione's big slogan/motto was 'Hold the Rope'. Then, when he took the A&M job, he snuck out without having the guts or character to even address his players. All in all, his leaving was a blessing in disguise. Just one more step down the road to getting Saban.
> 
> https://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2016/10/looking_back_at_the_coach_who.html


seems to be a pattern for coaches hired by the Aggies.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> seems to be a pattern for coaches hired by the Aggies.


Hold on there, 'Cutty - in the name of Sherman the Accountant, who was sandwiched between Fraudchione and Sumlin, I take exception to the evidential validity of that "pattern."

Exhibit A: Sherman the Accountant was fired by Green Bay 10 years ago despite a career winning percentage in the NFL close to .600 and hired by the Ags only after no other NFL team would give him so much as a sniff for becoming their head coach, much less their GM, which is the other job he held with the Packers. Probably because of such meritorius notations on his CV as "4th and 26" vs. the Iggles; Ahmad "Toast" Carroll, punters who last barely one season as 3rd-round draft choices, and an F- grade in situational awareness "bested" only by the Rev. Richt.

Sherman the Accountant is now north of the border, in case you're keeping score at home, where he is trying to resurrect not only his own career, but the legendary demise of one Johnny F. Football - and not doing a particularly swell job of either, as is to be expected of an accountant of his sporting business acumen. Yet here I was fantasizing that Sherman the Accountant might make such a success in the CFL with the Montreal Alouettes that the team would see fit to rename their cheerleaders the "Accountettes"...

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

A great deal of Alabama's success comes from hiring TAMU coaches (Bear and Bebe). Recent success comes from Saban and not connected to Aggieland. So what do we get. AL palmed Fran off on us.
Is huntintiger a "she-man"?


----------



## roseberry

Auburn and LSU, tigers will win......sorry Jacob not your tigers

Washington and Utah, i aint seen Utes but my crystal ball is picking them?

tOSU and TCU, not even Patterson's big12 defense will stop Haskins.

Texas and USC, my Ouija board slid over to the "who cares" indicator when I asked about this one. I pick Herman......for the first time ever.

Boise and OSU, I gotta pick Boise 'cause I want to see 2 national champs again this year.

Sharks and Bama, Shark attack takes BIG BITE out of weak tide D. Bama does not cover in close win. Watch for Phillips, he is one "bad shatk".

Oklahoma and Iowa State, why watch this game? Because of last season's outcome! Lightning doesn't strike twice......sooners win.


----------



## road kill

BYU @ Bucky's house--Bucky by a TD, maybe more!


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> A great deal of Alabama's success comes from hiring TAMU coaches (Bear and Bebe). Recent success comes from Saban and not connected to Aggieland. So what do we get. AL palmed Fran off on us.
> *Is huntintiger a "she-man"?*


We won't know definitively unless huntintiger "declares" their preference - or unless State Farm shoots another "she-shed" fire insurance commercial from All Bran, _*Ga.*_ and the victimized she-shed owner is ID'd as huntintiger instead of Sheryl the she-shed owner. That's all we know at this time about huntintiger - *who may or may not be consulting with Rain Dove (not that there's anything wrong with that!)* on placing blame for the s/he-storm s/he's started in getting rose's ire up

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Auburn and LSU, tigers will win......sorry Jacob not your tigers
> 
> Washington and Utah, i aint seen Utes but my crystal ball is picking them?
> 
> tOSU and TCU, not even Patterson's big12 defense will stop Haskins.
> 
> Texas and USC, my Ouija board slid over to the "who cares" indicator when I asked about this one. I pick Herman......for the first time ever.
> 
> Boise and OSU, I gotta pick Boise 'cause I want to see 2 national champs again this year.
> 
> Sharks and Bama, Shark attack takes BIG BITE out of weak tide D. Bama does not cover in close win. Watch for Phillips, he is one "bad shatk".
> 
> Oklahoma and Iowa State, why watch this game? Because of last season's outcome! Lightning doesn't strike twice......sooners win.


Washington & Okie Lite are my picks that are different.


----------



## BonMallari

this morning on College Game Day ,Kirk Herbstreit compared the Texas program from the last ten years to Pitt...that would hurt if it weren't true....


glad that we are not Free Shoes Univ...maybe Jimbo left in time

Oklahoma may hang 50 on my Horns this year, probably not one guy on our defense that can catch their QB Kyle Murray, might be the fastest and most elusive that we have seen in a long time


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, this, too, shall pass. That was the refrain for four years of sonnyboy shula @'Bama. Hope y'all's time in the wilderness ain't that kind of ordeal - maybe Nebraska will take Taggart off y'all's hands in a couple years...


----------



## roseberry

I am humiliated that I argued the Alabama win versus FSU with Francois in game one last year was a quality win. Shows you what I know about football. I never seen anything like that. I hate it for you Cutty!


----------



## crackerd

rose, the S-pin Game Day crew, including Free Shoes Corso, is right there matching our "expertise" - think they had Vandy unanimous over Neuter Dame - on the road.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

OU defense looks suspect


----------



## road kill

Well, Bucky's done.


----------



## roseberry

Tough game Stan, Bucky is not done they can still win the Big Ten.

How about them Bayou Bengals making me miss on yet another prediction, shows you what I know about football. Too bad for the boogs, good for Jacob!


----------



## crackerd

rose, that long-term position Jacob took in "O" The Rosy Finch Boyz LLC may turn out the investment of his young lifetime! May be even greater ROI than Tua's 3rd down efficiency rating!


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://www.vegasinsider.com/college-football/story.cfm/story/1921747
> 
> Not good. Not good @ all.


Sandbagger!!!! Congrats LSU on a great win! 

Heard Ed O got a 10 year extension with a $40M buyout after the game. Haha! Sincere congrats!


----------



## roseberry

Bama is moving to the Big 12 tonight!


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> this morning on College Game Day ,Kirk Herbstreit compared the Texas program from the last ten years to Pitt...that would hurt if it weren't true....
> 
> 
> glad that we are not Free Shoes Univ...maybe Jimbo left in time
> 
> Oklahoma may hang 50 on my Horns this year, probably not one guy on our defense that can catch their QB Kyle Murray, might be the fastest and most elusive that we have seen in a long time


Yeah Jimbo was 5-6. He was the architect of this disaster. He knew what was coming.


----------



## roseberry

How about them Trojans..... From Troy, Alabama? Them boys will take a million dollars to come and play you and kick your butt! Don't want no Troy.


----------



## swliszka

Roseberry good thing that you got crackerd here--he answered all my Alabama QB questions. Now your U of Northern Alabama went up to the Fargo Dome and got beat 38-7 by NDSU. Oh well hope springs eternal--correct? Takes a West Virginia Coach to lead a Bama team ?


----------



## EdA

Is there a decent team in the PAC 12? Washington maybe?


----------



## bjoiner

It’s a good thing duck season is getting closer, otherwise folks from Arkansas may not could handle life any longer.


----------



## John Robinson

Much like loosing interest in a field trial after I go out, I’ve lost interest in college football this year. I’ll shift my focus to my Rams. If that doesn’t work duck hunting is just weeks away.

That USC performance was pathetic at every level, but what was most disheartening was the fact they just quit. I think the quarterback is ok, but that’s it. They were out physical at every level, particularly both lines. On defense virtually every play, a stopped runner would power forward for another three to five yards. Zero pressure on the quarterback, list goes on and on.


----------



## roseberry

Swiz, UNA's third time out in division 1. Seems like these two former d2 competitors are on a different level, but 38 to 7 at NDSU is a "moral win" if such a thing exists?


----------



## swliszka

Roseberry U of NA took NDSU advice on how to move up . Many articles published/available on this topic. Ask crackerd for hard to find info.


----------



## BonMallari

My Horns won , it was a good win , but maybe USC isnt as good as their ranking (#17)...but a W still feels good

my Boise St Broncos showed they aren't ready to play with the big boys, not going to beat many teams when you have 59 pass attempts


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Looks like we’re going to be limping into T town. Lots of injuries. Most critical starting de, lb, wr, pk and c. But we’ll show up to play.


----------



## EdA

<p>


BonMallari said:


> but maybe USC isnt as good as their ranking (#17)...


 I think the operative word is obviously not maybe when you have just been trounced by a team that lost to Maryland (1-2) and had to come from behind to beat Tulsa (1-2) who was also beaten by Arkansas State by a similar score. And obviously Texas is not as good as their preseason top 20 ranking.</p>


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> Looks like we’re going to be limping into T town. Lots of injuries. Most critical starting de, lb, wr, pk and c. But we’ll show up to play.


Keeo Jimbo away from the Evan Williams and he will show up to coach.


----------



## jgsanders

John Robinson said:


> Much like loosing interest in a field trial after I go out, I’ve lost interest in college football this year. I’ll shift my focus to my Rams. If that doesn’t work duck hunting is just weeks away.
> 
> That USC performance was pathetic at every level, but what was most disheartening was the fact they just quit. I think the quarterback is ok, but that’s it. They were out physical at every level, particularly both lines. On defense virtually every play, a stopped runner would power forward for another three to five yards. Zero pressure on the quarterback, list goes on and on.


Good to see you post on CFB thread. I’m jealous duck hunting is so close for you. It’s still hot and humid in the SE. Don’t give up on WA and Stanford yet.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Oh Cutty....


----------



## Wayne Nutt

AL favored by a bunch (23+ points).


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

There’s a reason why.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Keeo Jimbo away from the *Evan Williams* and he will show up to coach.


At $75M i hope its pappy's. Or at least Booker's or Basil's?


----------



## roseberry

Jacob that is a funny meme, especially after the missed extra points this season and one of the ugliest field goal attepts ever Saturday night......better keep scoring 50 to win(60 against Mond).

John, like jg, glad to see you in the mix! Remember the rtfcfb creed, "There is never a better time to talk SMACK about someone else's team than when your team is down."  Hang in.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Sandbagger!!!! Congrats LSU on a great win!
> 
> Heard Ed O got a 10 year extension with a $40M buyout after the game. Haha! Sincere congrats!


There was no sandbagging. The Gus Bus obviously didn’t learn from last year’s loss. Why he went hyper conservative & stopped running tempo is beyond me. I’m glad for the players @ LSU that he did. 

There will be no extension & this team is very flawed. Took winning the turnover battle 2-0 (Points on short fields have been the only help to an otherwise anemic offense.), a few questionable PIs, & another Harvest Moon comeback to pull out a win. October won’t be kind to my team.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

https://youtu.be/1d2sA_wiGfY
Yeah AL" has NC and all that other stuff" but we're coming anyway. And from me and Rowdy, Beat the hell outa Alabama.


----------



## John Robinson

jgsanders said:


> Good to see you post on CFB thread. I’m jealous duck hunting is so close for you. It’s still hot and humid in the SE. Don’t give up on WA and Stanford yet.


You’ve always been a classy poster


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> ....super cute!


Now JR........was this a "classy post"....lol. funny yes, classy........not to cutty!


----------



## crackerd

Doggone it, rose... you do understand that jg was being mighty discreet in not mentioning the designer brand of the "FSU turnover backpack." How so?, you might ask. Well, my intel is that the piece of fine leather craft held in such high esteem for its aesthetics *and* its "utilization" is manufactured (by hand!) by - sorry, 'Cutty - *COACH*. And that showing off the *COACH Turnover Backpack* TM pending as the 'Noles did vs. _*Sam*_ford may have tipped off 'Vegas oddsmakers to the early leader for the One-and-Done Coaching Turnover Sweepstakes with (sorry again, 'Cutty) 'Noles COACH Willie Taggart. COACH Taggart is in a three-way fight to the finish with Chip Kelly and Scott Frost (who gets a mulligan because...it's Nebraska). 

So, it could be a two-COACH turnover debacle-fest, and they're neck-and-neck going into the meat of their respective schedules. Race announcer: "Taggart coming on feebly, maybe Oregon State making him a claimer back to the dregs of the Pac-12, Chipper fading back into the old Yankee Conference, maybe running his garbage-time offense at the Marshfield Fair" (if you know New England)...




roseberry said:


> Now JR........was this a "classy post"....lol. funny yes, classy........not to cutty!





jgsanders said:


> I'm sorry Cutty...but this couldn't be overlooked....just when you think it couldn't get worse for the once proud Noles....they say "hold my beer" and introduce the FSU turnover backpacks....super cute!


----------



## crackerd

Note the lovely, pebble grained garnet leather, a bargain at only $295 per unit (student activity fee) with ALL proceeds going to the COACH Taggart buyout!












Campus Backpack 23 In Polished Pebble Leather
GARNET/LIGHT GOLD
$295




 





Monogram (free)
Accessorize It


----------



## Tim Mc

A year ago I wanted to punch Baker Mayfield but today i want to go out and buy his jersey. Crazy how things work out.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

About tomorrow’s game: excited, hopeful, concerned, worried and fearful.


----------



## roseberry

Don't worry Wayne, Bama secondary is all new dudes. Kellen Mond is going to pick them apart!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Don't worry Wayne, Bama secondary is all new dudes. Kellen Mond is going to pick them apart!


Great Swami! where are your picks?


----------



## roseberry

I pick stanford


----------



## EdA

<p>


roseberry said:


> Don't worry Wayne, Bama secondary is all new dudes. Kellen Mond is going to pick them apart!


 What immediately comes to mind is something spoken by that Southern icon Brer Rabbit, "please oh please don't throw me in that briar patch". I seriously doubt the outcome will hinge on a youthful and as yet untested Bama secondary but as an Aggie homer I hope you are right but DBs not that important when the QB is under constant duress.</p>


----------



## crackerd

Marv, *a little cautionary tale* for your edification, should alma mater Black Hills Normal Lyceum & Linoleum Installers Tech be entertaining thoughts of a lateral move into the PAC-13.

Sorry to see the Pirate let USC off the hook - 

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> I pick stanford


Good pick, IMO.


----------



## roseberry

It's hard to pick against a good quarterback like the one at Oregon if he is an injured or something


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marv, *a little cautionary tale* for your edification, should alma mater Black Hills Normal Lyceum & Linoleum Installers Tech be entertaining thoughts of a lateral move into the PAC-13.
> 
> Sorry to see the Pirate let USC off the hook -
> 
> MG


As was I! John R needs to shop for a new coach!


----------



## EdA

I am skeered those pachyderms are going to apply a serious beat down on poor old TAMU. During my tenure there serious beat downs from LSU and tOSU were annual events leaving the team physically and emotionally beat up for the rest of the season.


----------



## EdA

Hmmm, might have to keep watching, big time 99 yard drive on the road against #1.


----------



## roseberry

Stay tuned doc! Bama D


----------



## crackerd

Dunno, rose - when Mond latched on to that bad snap and rolled out looking downfield, I was having PTSJFF flashback and about to hit you up for a set of Suth'n Baptist prayer beads...


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> Stay tuned doc! Bama D


No unrealistic expectation the Aggies can win but hoping when the AL players show up for practice Monday they are sore and know they survived a dog fight (figuratively speaking from a veterinarians point of view)!


----------



## roseberry

Woooohooooo!!!!!!
Bama makes a field goal!


----------



## swliszka

NDSU 38 -Delaware "Mud Hens" -10


----------



## crackerd

Stan, the Bison ought've stuffed and broiled the Pee-Hens a lot worse than that! They've been free-range for about 10 years now - but only at going backward!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

That was a real beat down.


----------



## crackerd

Nope, game might not have been close, but again Aggies - and Kellen Mond - didn't lose an ounce of respect the whole way through.

A real beat down is what Old Dominion (yes, you read that right - the Old Dominion Monarchs) just laid on VaTech and Bud Foster with a second-string QB throwing for 500 yards.


----------



## jgsanders

The ACC is clearly the top conference in CFB this year! Lol!


----------



## roseberry

We'll, picking against that awesome Oregon quarterback looked stupid.......until the last play in overtime. That puts the swami at about 10% this season........

A great game!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> We'll, picking against that awesome Oregon quarterback looked stupid.......until the last play in overtime. That puts the swami at about 10% this season........
> 
> A great game!


How many coaches this weekend got overpaid?


----------



## crackerd

Dunno know what a Dakotas koan looks like, Marv (and Stan), but North met South just now for the Iggles when Wentz's first drive back at QB culminated with a TD to SoDak St. Jackrabbit Dallas Goedert in the end zone. If I had my guess, they drew up the play on the front window of the Roger Maris Museum at the Fargo Mall. Just can't remember if the museum actually has a front window, or is basically just a broom closet!


----------



## swliszka

Well crackerd we may be the only two here who know and have seen the Maris Museum. I saw him play. How did the Mud Hens take their defeat? PS Wentz bought;; his Eagle buddies shotguns to go hunting. Bama is #1 and looked good.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Just can't remember if the museum actually has a front window, or is basically just a broom closet!


Someone who claims residence in a state smaller than most counties should not be denigrating the Dakota's, either of them,
nor talking of small spaces. 

Harding County regards!


----------



## mngundog

swliszka said:


> Well crackerd we may be the only two here who know and have seen the Maris Museum. I saw him play. How did the Mud Hens take their defeat? PS Wentz bought;; his Eagle buddies shotguns to go hunting. Bama is #1 and looked good.


Yesterday, I tailgated with some Blue Hens, saw the Maris museum, and watched the Bison.... Twelve minutes into the game the Bison were up 28-0, the student body left.


----------



## crackerd

Stan, I think he bought all them scatterguns at Scheels, which may still be where Marv gets his tungsten jack*ss - er, his tungsten jackalope loads. 

The Pee-Hens came back home with their tail feathers between their legs - sounded like the Bison's first quarter appetizer was fried chicken feet, since the home team - the chicken-housed home team - was trounced in about the time it takes to boil a Pee-hen pullet egg.


----------



## crackerd

Also, I would be remiss not to mention the pow-wow Marv has called for tonight at Black Hills Normal Gaming & Iron Ore Mining Hall of Fame - to send up some war hoops of celebration for the first-ever NFL game featuring scoring by two SDSU Jackrabbits - Adam Vinatieri is a couple FGs away from becoming the league's all-time kicker. And at just 45 years old, should he decide to go retro, he's also "in range" of Marv's drop-kicking standards set in the pig iron-toed kicking shoe era.


----------



## swliszka

Marvin and crackerd Chase Viniteri is a "jackrabbit" kicker @ SDSU and a nephew of Adam. Big booster movement to keep NFL in the family. Size is less important than how you use it guys.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> How many coaches this weekend got overpaid?


All of them!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

swliszka said:


> Size is less important than how you use it guys.


Women still tell that lie??


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Women still tell that lie??


Stan, please don't umbrage at Jacob - he's thrusting his...chest out today as a proud Rosy Finch Boyz LLC "game cooperator" with the LSU Bayou Bengals now up to No. 5 in the national CFB rankings!

MG


----------



## swliszka

Jacob #400 This is a guy telling you who played university (semi-pro)soccer and know football kicking that many little guys with piston legs were/are better than humungus hunks who couldn't do squat. Have you played? Are you coordinated? Guys lie too..


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Stan, please don't umbrage at Jacob - he's thrusting his...chest out today as a proud Rosy Finch Boyz LLC "game cooperator" with the LSU Bayou Bengals now up to No. 5 in the national CFB rankings!
> 
> MG


You should have watched that abortion on Saturday. The zebras bailed LSU out. Seriously.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

swliszka said:


> Jacob #400 This is a guy telling you who played university (semi-pro)soccer and know football kicking that many little guys with piston legs were/are better than humungus hunks who couldn't do squat. Have you played? Are you coordinated? Guys lie too..


It was a joke. Nothing more. Yes, I have seen shorter kickers do well. Have I played what? Am I coordinated? I am certain I am more so than most.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It was a joke. Nothing more. Yes, *I have seen shorter kickers do well. Have I played what? Am I coordinated? I am certain I am more so than most.*


Jacob, don't go selling yourself as the next Morten Andersen - or St. Nick might have to give you a call, especially if the latest Louisianan to inherit the job falters as have those who came before him at 'Bama. Then again, ...


----------



## roseberry

Crackman, that cracked me up! Love that!


----------



## Migillicutty

swliszka said:


> Jacob #400 This is a guy telling you who played university (semi-pro)soccer and know football kicking that many little guys with piston legs were/are better than humungus hunks who couldn't do squat. Have you played? Are you coordinated? Guys lie too..



There were like 300 people in the whole country who even knew the rules of soccer when you were in school. Not sure that claim to fame qualifies you as coordinated. (insert smiley face)


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, delighted that you chimed in, not to upbraid Stan on his footie skills (or his recognition as the Massachusetts incarnation of "the Galloping Major," Ferenc Puskas!), but on a #NotMeToo problem you might have empathy for, given FSU was once a women's institution. Goes like this: Stan was gently chiding me about the p*ss-poor play of my home-state Delaware "Mud Hens" vs. the FCS Machine Known as the Bison, a lacklustre team that I referred to as another kind of (urinating) Hen but nevertheless, a football team comprising strictly males and universally referred to as "the Hens."

Well, long before the era of Bruce Gender Reassignment I used to wonder how a minor league baseball team with a roster comprising all men could keep their masculinity intact when every headline and boxscore referred to them as "the Toledo Mudhens." Part of that dilemma was answered in sotto voce Section Eight language that Corporal Klinger had been an active athletic supporter of these Mudhens and in a weak moment might have lent some of his more fashionable attire to the more "outre" members of the local baseball nine back in Ohio. (Stan, at this point I will confide: Moe Berg, eat your heart out!)

Anyhow, 'Cutty, where this is going is, if FSU had been nicknamed the Florida State Pocahontases - after that illustrious tribal warrior, Sen. Elizabeth Warren, of course - would you have been cool with suiting up in shoulder pads even though they wouldn't let you wear high heels (or size 8 AAA mocassins) in playing for such a team? You can see the gender confusion (and possible X's & O's xenophobia!) we're faced with here on the (more) feminine side of the country? Please advise - Richard Simmons has gone unheard from, and the men of the Blue/Pee/Mudhens are considering a sit-in on Dr. Phil until they gain control of their masculinity-by-nickname! Meanwhile, the female sporting units from said Hen-housing institution are almost in revolt because they continue to be referred to as the "_*Lady*_ Hens." Maybe there should be a qualifier used by discretion only when applicable, and go with an unapproved Title IX reference as "_*Laddie*_ Hens."

My solution is that the armbands and helmet decal could be a kind of rainbow wishbone formation of gender characterization - whaddya think?:










MG


----------



## swliszka

Migillicuty we were New England Division III Champions. I gave my leather jacket to a younger colleague who graduated from the same school...he was an All-American. What are your kicking credentials? I played semi-pro in Pittsburgh, PA..$20 a game and all the beer you could drink. Yugoslavians who smoked were better than me and I retired...


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> 'Cutty, delighted that you chimed in, not to upbraid Stan on his footie skills (or his recognition as the Massachusetts incarnation of "the Galloping Major," Ferenc Puskas!), but on a #NotMeToo problem you might have empathy for, given FSU was once a women's institution. Goes like this: Stan was gently chiding me about the p*ss-poor play of my home-state Delaware "Mud Hens" vs. the FCS Machine Known as the Bison, a lacklustre team that I referred to as another kind of (urinating) Hen but nevertheless, a football team comprising strictly males and universally referred to as "the Hens."
> 
> Well, long before the era of Bruce Gender Reassignment I used to wonder how a minor league baseball team with a roster comprising all men could keep their masculinity intact when every headline and boxscore referred to them as "the Toledo Mudhens." Part of that dilemma was answered in sotto voce Section Eight language that Corporal Klinger had been an active athletic supporter of these Mudhens and in a weak moment might have lent some of his more fashionable attire to the more "outre" members of the local baseball nine back in Ohio. (Stan, at this point I will confide: Moe Berg, eat your heart out!)
> 
> Anyhow, 'Cutty, where this is going is, if FSU had been nicknamed the Florida State Pocahontases - after that illustrious tribal warrior, Sen. Elizabeth Warren, of course - would you have been cool with suiting up in shoulder pads even though they wouldn't let you wear high heels (or size 8 AAA mocassins) in playing for such a team? You can see the gender confusion (and possible X's & O's xenophobia!) we're faced with here on the (more) feminine side of the country? Please advise - Richard Simmons has gone unheard from, and the men of the Blue/Pee/Mudhens are considering a sit-in on Dr. Phil until they gain control of their masculinity-by-nickname! Meanwhile, the female sporting units from said Hen-housing institution are almost in revolt because they continue to be referred to as the "_*Lady*_ Hens." Maybe there should be a qualifier used by discretion only when applicable, and go with an unapproved Title IX reference as "_*Laddie*_ Hens."
> 
> My solution is that the armbands and helmet decal could be a kind of rainbow wishbone formation of gender characterization - whaddya think?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG


I think it appropriate our offensive line be called the fighting pocohantases and wear such insignia until it is otherwise deemed they can block better than Elizabeth Warren. 

As for for me I much prefer the unconquered symbolism of the Seminole warrior. 

Lady Hens does seem redundant.


----------



## Migillicutty

swliszka said:


> Migillicuty we were New England Division III Champions. I gave my leather jacket to a younger colleague who graduated from the same school...he was an All-American. What are your kicking credentials? I played semi-pro in Pittsburgh, PA..$20 a game and all the beer you could drink. Yugoslavians who smoked were better than me and I retired...


 Mostly I know kickers are head cases and fairly reclusive bunch as a whole. Occasionally there is an anomaly. I happened to be around in the days of the polish powder keg at FSU. Jano wasn’t called that because of his leg strength (which was legendary), but rather his penchant for exploding on and beating up those he deemed a nuisance. 

The Raiders got off cheap considering your deal. He would have bankrupted them if they gave him all the beer he could drink.


----------



## jgsanders

Well...the Clemps just benched a QB whose only loss in a game he started and finished was to Bamer in the CFB playoffs for a true freshman....ushering in the Trevor Lawrence era. The good new news is that he is incredible (better than D Watson at this point), bad news is that we had 2 4star QBs transfer out in the offseason, and rumor has it Bryant will use the new 4 game red shirt deal and leave as well....leaving us with a hope and prayer our new starter stays upright with only 1 other QB on the roster. Can't blame kids for wanting to play, but it makes things tough. 

There are some crazy good young QBs right now...Tua, UGA has 2, etc.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jg going to see a lot of this in the new of CFB. Many teams will be in even more peril due to lack of depth, which is already an issue. Just enjoy it now because in a decade I’m afraid our beloved sport isn’t going to resemble much of what drew is all to it. 

Fsu lost who I thought would get named starter this year, the week before the season started. Now in his defense he may have just done it to preserve his life after practicing behind that oline. 

I also add, props to Dabo for being up front with Bryant so he has an option. Unlike that guy in Tuscaloosa who has know for 8 freakin months who the starter was going to be and is only playing head games with hurts to preserve his depth.


----------



## BonMallari

ALL these D1 coaches try and stockpile the blue chipper QB talent on campus and play them off against each other...Texas did it, Oklahoma did it, Texas A&M did it, Florida, and now Clemson and Alabama..never surprised anymore when the back up transfers out...


----------



## Migillicutty

Florida? Since when? They haven’t had a blue chipper since Tebow.


----------



## roseberry

Lawrence does look like a great player. Better than Watson at this point? I wasn't watching Watson early enough to have an opinion. But only when we see him smashed as devastatingly as Watson was in the first half of the 2016 championship game and come back to win will we ever be able to compare the two, apples to apples.

Deshawn Watson is my hero!
aided by the seven three-and-outs Jalen produced in the second half that evening


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, revisionist asterisk (*) history on Gator QB bluechippers. Just call Bugtussle (Morgantown), W. Va., and ask for the former Parade high school player of the year who might answer to "Juicer."

Grier's "un-bluechipped" passing connection with the 'Eers being the former wunderkind QB that Kiffin had "pre-stockpiled" and then failed to "_*re*_-stockpile" at 'Bama when Saban said no deal, David Sills V.

Meanwhile, Blake Barnett, another "*un*-stockpiled" 'Bama QB, is now on his fourth school (including a juco) in three years - and finally a FBS starter, for Charlie Strong and the USF Brahman Bulls.


----------



## crackerd

jgsanders said:


> Well...the Clemps just benched a QB whose only loss in a game he started and finished was to Bamer in the CFB playoffs for a true freshman....ushering in the Trevor Lawrence era. The good new news is that he is incredible (better than D Watson at this point), bad news is that we had 2 4star QBs transfer out in the offseason, and rumor has it Bryant will use the new 4 game red shirt deal and leave as well....leaving us with a hope and prayer our new starter stays upright with only 1 other QB on the roster.


jg, credit to rose for maintaining decorum when it was announced yesterday that 'Bama nightmare recidivist Hunter Renfrow is now y'all's backup QB. Kudos to rose for not saying something like, "Well, he'll be a h*lluva lot easier for somebody to finally squash in the pocket than trying to cover him running a drag or scrape route."

In the meantime, I'm certain eligibility has been retained by at least four or five of the 'Bama QBs who put Tuscaloosa in their rearview mirror when Hurts got the ball as a true freshman. Never know - one of them, David Cornwell, might be there for the claiming - seeing that he is currently playing for (_*who?*_) East Central University after having been a top 10 prospect once upon a time then playing 2-3 snaps at 'Bama before setting out on his QB "scramble."

MG


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Well...the Clemps just benched a QB whose only loss in a game he started and finished was to Bamer in the CFB playoffs for a true freshman....ushering in the Trevor Lawrence era. The good new news is that he is incredible (better than D Watson at this point), bad news is that we had 2 4star QBs transfer out in the offseason, and rumor has it Bryant will use the new 4 game red shirt deal and leave as well....leaving us with a hope and prayer our new starter stays upright with only 1 other QB on the roster. Can't blame kids for wanting to play, but it makes things tough.
> 
> There are some crazy good young QBs right now...Tua, UGA has 2, etc.


I'm watching this & wondering why Kelly Bryant was sent to the wayside? Trevor Lawrence closely resembles the gay QB in Remember the Titans!
Why would a QB go to Clemson with the level of job security they evidently have? Methinks your coach is thinking short term rather than the health 
of the program., but I ain't the one paying the bills!


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> I'm watching this & wondering why Kelly Bryant was sent to the wayside? Trevor Lawrence closely resembles the gay QB in Remember the Titans!
> Why would a QB go to Clemson with the level of job security they evidently have? Methinks your coach is thinking short term rather than the health
> of the program., but I ain't the one paying the bills!


You’re making it hard for me to take the high road on Bryant Marvin. I’ve seen both in person, and it ain’t close. Dabo can walk into any 5 star recruits home in the country (any position on the field) and tell him if he is the best player, he will play, period. 

But please tune into the Clemps game at Noon (thanks for the prime time spot for your best team ACC) this Saturday to see for yourself. Consider it a little “appetizer” before the big boys play later in the day.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Trevor Lawrence closely resembles the gay QB in Remember the Titans!!


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## crackerd

rose, presumably it's a swami-on-call weekend for CFB. So get him over here PDQ for his prognostications and other folderol, I'm particularly thinking of a stunning outcome in the Hattiesburg High v. All Bran spectacle.


----------



## roseberry

Ok MG, HERE goes what usually amounts to nothing......

Irish and Cardinal........i love Shaw and the running back, but I am taking the Irish to win at home with the quarterback change continuing to go well!

Buckeyes and PSU......."McSorley is a winner, it's all he does!" Sorry Chris, he is gonna do something different today, Haskins is a winner today!

West Virginia and Texas Tech........great recievers and a great former Gator win this one. If I can only see one today......this is it!

BYU and Washington........the crystal ball is foggy, the ouiga slid off its board and I was out of tea for this one. But the coffee grounds are brown so I am going with Browning to win!

NorthWestern and Michigan........hey Michigan is improving since week one. I have not seen the team from Chicago. I sense michigan and harbaugh.......to choke! Northwestern!

Kentucky and USC.......If you ain't watched Benny run yet, see this game! The most fun and exciting kid going! I pick Kentucky.....and it feels weird to do so.

VT and Duke.......i pick Duke. Duke and Kentucky are in the top 25......in football.......CRAZY!

Florida and Miss St........mullen back, bells loud, Fitzgerald not what I thought he promised! Ouiga board pointer settles on "WHO CARES". 

Georgia and Tenne........sorry about that, "ssee" won't come into the game. Georgia BIG!

Oregon and Cal........this week I go with that good quarterback even though I think Cal is a nice team, yes I have seen them play Marvin!

Pitt and UCF.......the defending champs win in a good game!

USC and Arizona.......this game is "a sleeper". So go to bed......Arizona winz.


----------



## swliszka

roseberry Did you play any football? When, where, position, etc? We got a couple of bonafide ex-jocks on board.


----------



## roseberry

No, never. Washed and folded some towels, picked up trash at stadiums and fetched ice for whirlpools. Water was for sissies in my day or maybe i could have helped others with that too.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Ok MG, HERE goes what usually amounts to nothing......
> 
> Irish and Cardinal........i love Shaw and the running back, but I am taking the Irish to win at home with the quarterback change continuing to go well!
> 
> Buckeyes and PSU......."McSorley is a winner, it's all he does!" Sorry Chris, he is gonna do something different today, Haskins is a winner today!
> 
> West Virginia and Texas Tech........great recievers and a great former Gator win this one. If I can only see one today......this is it!
> 
> BYU and Washington........the crystal ball is foggy, the ouiga slid off its board and I was out of tea for this one. But the coffee grounds are brown so I am going with Browning to win!
> 
> NorthWestern and Michigan........hey Michigan is improving since week one. I have not seen the team from Chicago. I sense michigan and harbaugh.......to choke! Northwestern!
> 
> Kentucky and USC.......If you ain't watched Benny run yet, see this game! The most fun and exciting kid going! I pick Kentucky.....and it feels weird to do so.
> 
> VT and Duke.......i pick Duke. Duke and Kentucky are in the top 25......in football.......CRAZY!
> 
> Florida and Miss St........mullen back, bells loud, Fitzgerald not what I thought he promised! Ouiga board pointer settles on "WHO CARES".
> 
> Georgia and Tenne........sorry about that, "ssee" won't come into the game. Georgia BIG!
> 
> Oregon and Cal........this week I go with that good quarterback even though I think Cal is a nice team, yes I have seen them play Marvin!
> 
> Pitt and UCF.......the defending champs win in a good game!
> 
> USC and Arizona.......this game is "a sleeper". So go to bed......Arizona winz.


John, you need to get a gig like the guy with the big ears has!

You have me on Cal, I haven't seen them play!


----------



## BonMallari

Looks like Bryant left Clemson a week too early, and Clemson escapes with a WIN. I bet Dabo soiled his britches


----------



## swliszka

Ndsu 21 x sdsu 17


----------



## roseberry

Dang boys, PSU x buckeyes was THE GAME. 2:06 left for McSoreley.....is he a winner.....we shall see!


----------



## Tim Mc

I can't believe OSU pulled that out. 
Mc Sorley is just a great damn football player. So much heart. 
I have to agree with the rest of the country and say Meyer is a douche.


----------



## roseberry

Hell of a game Tim. I couldn't believe they took it out of the kid's hands on 4th and 5? But the 96 yard drive was AWESOME stuff to watch!


----------



## BonMallari

Mke DuBose you are an idiot or you need some professional help..but how in the hell does one accidentally shoot yourself in the stomach? 

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...mer-alabama-coach-accidentally-shoots-himself


----------



## swliszka

PC Time..Mark Whipple, University of Mass, Amherst, MA football coach suspended for two weeks without pay for using the word "RAPE" after Saturday's game when complaining about the umpiring.From the land of "Lizzie." and "Teddy."


----------



## crackerd

Stan, in pronouncing your illustrious "land of" litany, don't forget the little guy donning his "Duke" football helmet










My intel is the Little Duke will be giving Dumbo Dubose firearm safety lessons following his "hunting accident" - of which some accounts had him toppling from a tree stand while hunting doves, unloading on imaginary rattlesnakes (though to be fair, Opp, Ala., where Dumbo took the self-inflicted hit, is the home of Opp Rattlesnake Rodeo), and stalking the ultra-terrifying alligator snapping turtle.


----------



## crackerd

Marv, I'm afraid I'm going to ask a question of you that every rtf CFB thread and FT participant needs an answer (or sworn affidavit) to:
Was The Pirate studying at your knee long before his Palouse era *with his "offensive scheming,"* or did you "come East" to huddle with _*him*_ over handling dissemination of your judges' book?

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marv, I'm afraid I'm going to ask a question of you that every rtf CFB thread and FT participant needs an answer (or sworn affidavit) to:
> Was The Pirate studying at your knee long before his Palouse era *with his "offensive scheming,"* or did you "come East" to huddle with _*him*_ over handling dissemination of your judges' book?
> 
> MG


There are moments your postings leave me really befuddled!
This would be one of those moments


----------



## crackerd

Marv, my most inscrutable apologies for the befuddlement! But did you click on the link and read about The Pirate's "treasure map" caper back in the day?

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marv, my most inscrutable apologies for the befuddlement! But did you click on the link and read about The Pirate's "treasure map" caper back in the day?
> 
> MG


I did (your links are always informative) . 

I think Mike Leach is a treasure. Looking forward to 
the Coug's & Huskies hopefully winning out to make 
the Apple Cup meaningful!


----------



## roseberry

I was 8 for 11 last week picking winners. Now up to 12% on the year!

Since I'm hot:

Washington and ucla......anyone beats chip, huskies big.

LSU and gators......yes Jacob, we know, LSU sucks. But they suck less today! Geaux tigahs!

Fsu and miami......uhhhh, I wish someone could block for that good qb and great running back. But they can't and canes win!

Auburn and MSU......two qb's in this one I thought would be world beaters this year, but have disappointed! Auburn wins and we still will not know what the heck is going on at State?

Irish and Virginia tech.......irish run and win, no matter how long a defensive coordinator has been around.

Kentucky and TAMU.......best game to see today. Kentucky fans are talking smack. Does the wheel come off today? Yep....i pick aggies!

Texas and Oklahoma.......the big choice here is fried Oreos or funnel cakes? But Oklahoma scores more points today!

U.S. Senate and Brett Kavannaugh.......it's a tie with Mike Pence making Brett a winner in overtime! I don't do predictions over on that potus thingy so it had to go here!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Nope. You’d be wrong. Tim Tebow is delivering the pregame speech. He’s being inducted into their ring of honor at the end of the 1st Quarter. For the 1st time in 3 years, The Swamp is sold out. UF leads the country in turnovers forced & the conference in turnover margin. Statistically their offense & defense is better (Though I think LSU has played a slightly tougher schedule.). LSU traditionally doesn’t play well there & especially in the day games. Cousin Fricking Eddie just has a knack for figuring out a hole in LSU’s defense. “Welcome To The Swamp. Only Gators Get Out Alive.”

Gayturds 21

LSU 13


----------



## Breck

Swamp Chomp!


----------



## BonMallari

can't wait to see Les Miles having to wear Spurrier's visor

Texas played a great game for 3 Quarters, they almost choked the game away....Murray looked great but gave Texas two TD's on his turnovers....Texas had no answers for his speed

Where are the Tom Herman doubters now....How the hell did this team lose to Maryland ?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Congrats to Texas for handing OK and the midget a loss.


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> Texas played a great game
> 
> Where are the Tom Herman doubters now....How the hell did this team lose to Maryland ?


I'm right here Bon. Congrats on the big win, but you asked the correct question about Herman in your post!


----------



## Marvin S

Someone's got to beat ND & Clemson as they wend there way through Pablum schedules. 

Stanford????????, Chip Kelly's team didn't look that bad!


----------



## Reginald

BonMallari said:


> can't wait to see Les Miles having to wear Spurrier's visor
> 
> Texas played a great game for 3 Quarters, they almost choked the game away....Murray looked great but gave Texas two TD's on his turnovers....Texas had no answers for his speed
> 
> Where are the Tom Herman doubters now....How the hell did this team lose to Maryland ?


Hopefully Lincoln Riley will finally FIRE Stoops as his DC after this season. 

Hopefully KU Fires Beaty at seasons end as well

The Mullet still lives in Stillwater, LOL

OU vs WV in a couple of weeks will end up being the BIG 12 representative for the Playoffs.


----------



## BonMallari

Reginald said:


> *Hopefully Lincoln Riley will finally FIRE Stoops as his DC after this season.
> *
> Hopefully KU Fires Beaty at seasons end as well
> 
> The Mullet still lives in Stillwater, LOL
> 
> OU vs WV in a couple of weeks will end up being the BIG 12 representative for the Playoffs.


according to some reports Stoops is out as DC...just not sure if he was fired or resigned.....but giving up 48 points to your most hated rival doesnt sit well with the BMD, even if your last name is Stoops


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Washington and ucla......anyone beats chip, huskies big.


FYI - combined record of those teams making UCLA 0-4 prior to playing the Huskies Saturday. 

17-1 

Huskies had not beaten UCLA in LA since 1995. Happy to come out with the win. UCLA starts 15 freshmen.


----------



## crackerd

Marv, you've got a point (or two) there, especially if you consider compare Chipper's 17-1 opposition to the Crimson Tide's opponents with a combined record of probably 2-25 right about now. Louisville alone is bad enough to sport an 0-10 record even though they've only played half that many games.

But Notre Dame, for better or worse as the CFP draw ever nearer, plays a tougher intersectional schedule than anybody just by mere dint of not being in a conference. Well, technically not being in a conference, because technically they are (for five games) ACC members. Personally I think 'Cutty's boys might give 'em a little Criminoles vs. Catholics surprise come November.

Oh, and is Saban putting in the call for a new defensive "intern" after 'Bama got shredded for 30 points and unfathomable chunks of yardage by Arky Saturday? - Mike Stoops may be on the way!

MG


----------



## bjoiner

Marvin S said:


> FYI - combined record of those teams making UCLA 0-4 prior to playing the Huskies Saturday.
> 
> 17-1
> 
> Huskies had not beaten UCLA in LA since 1995. Happy to come out with the win. UCLA starts 15 freshmen.


Perhaps that tells you that UCLA is the team that the good teams out West schedule for homecoming.


----------



## Marvin S

bjoiner said:


> Perhaps that tells you that UCLA is the team that the good teams out West schedule for homecoming.


Methinks, after watching UCLA Saturday night it will not be anyone in the SEC doing that!


----------



## roseberry

Marvin, I watched ucla play earlier in the season. They looked, or were made to look, bad.

I watched ucla Saturday. They looked improved. They will beat someone.

My game of the week this week is....you guessed it......pac12......Washington and Oregon!

I pick the good quarterback in this one!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Marvin, I watched ucla play earlier in the season. They looked, or were made to look, bad.
> 
> I watched ucla Saturday. They looked improved. They will beat someone.
> 
> My game of the week this week is....you guessed it......pac12......Washington and Oregon!
> 
> I pick the good quarterback in this one!


They are both good QB's - the Duck guy will probably go in the 1st round. 
So you will take credit for a win regardless of who that is. Where I come 
from they call that weasel wording . Don't like being a road warrior for 
this one. 

Bucky @ khaki pants
GA-LSU


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> They are both good QB's - the Duck guy will probably go in the 1st round.
> So you will take credit for a win regardless of who that is. Where I come from they call that weasel wording .


rose, interpretation of Marv's "uneuphemistically-engineered" reply to the swami is: "Good ore makes good perl- er, good pearls of wisdom!"

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Maybe the Tulsa team that everyone thought Texas barely beat is better than most gave them credit for....They took USF to the end of the game before losing by one...


----------



## Tim Mc

Ohio State may be the worst undefeated team in the country . So many issues on defense and no running game.


----------



## John Robinson

Hey, are there any Louisiana football fans out there?


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Hey, are there any Louisiana football fans out there?


Ha, yeah I wonder...

Congrats Jacob! That was a huge win.


----------



## Marvin S

x2 - LSU has the athletes!

Anybody watch NE play? Am I wrong in thinking their defenders are really slow? 

Think the coach will be at IA state next year?


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> John Robinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, are there any Louisiana football fans out there?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, yeah I wonder...
> 
> Congrats Jacob! That was a huge win.
Click to expand...

The Tiger's look really good. Great defense.


----------



## bjoiner

Unfortunately I wasn’t able to watch the game. Been cutting trees and on the tractor for three days from the storm. We got hit hard by a tornado and the hurricane. Congratulations to LSU. Sounds like a good ole fashion whoopin.


----------



## Rick Hall

John Robinson said:


> Hey, are there any Louisiana football fans out there?


Lot of them are probably too deeply invested in unseating "Special Ed" to have enjoyed the game. But I sure did.


----------



## JamesTannery

Hook 'em horns!


----------



## Oz1

Yes! Hook Em Horns! AP has Texas ranked 7. Hope Ehlinger is ok next week.


----------



## BonMallari

Oz1 said:


> Yes! Hook Em Horns! AP has Texas ranked 7. Hope Ehlinger is ok next week.


Luckily Texas has a bye week before playing Oklahoma State...Ehlinger has a Grade 1 sprain of the AC joint, they would be stupid to let him even pick up a football for the next week, and it may not hurt to sit him out one game and let Buechele take over...If Sam gets hurt even more he will be out the rest of the year


----------



## roseberry

Glad to see Texas win again! Glad it brings New fans to our discussions.

Other things not yet noted:
-Tennessee gets first conf win in two years....over boogs.....progress or just more from the "offensive genius"? Also, vols can suck for every week of the season but will play their best on the "third saturday".....expect a dogfight!

-Harbaugh is awesome again! That was a killer RKI 

-I was busy and only made one forecast last week. It was for "the good quarterback" and Marvin accused me of hedging.....he was right in the sense that I didn't expect Browning to play as well as he did. I am pleased Mrs Sherry bought some tea last week so i had some leaves to read.....it was green tea Marv!


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> Luckily Texas has a bye week before playing Oklahoma State...


You have concerns about beating Okie Lite, the Hair Gundy team that has lost 3 of it's last 4 to Texas Tech, Iowa State, and Kansas State?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Hey, are there any Louisiana football fans out there?


Working a shutdown so I don’t post as much when I do get off for the day. Super happy for the players. 



Migillicutty said:


> Ha, yeah I wonder...
> 
> Congrats Jacob! That was a huge win.


Thank you. Was nice to see LSU win one of those games.


----------



## road kill

roseberry said:


> Glad to see Texas win again! Glad it brings New fans to our discussions.
> 
> Other things not yet noted:
> -Tennessee gets first conf win in two years....over boogs.....progress or just more from the "offensive genius"? Also, vols can suck for every week of the season but will play their best on the "third saturday".....expect a dogfight!
> 
> -Harbaugh is awesome again! That was a killer RKI
> 
> -I was busy and only made one forecast last week. It was for "the good quarterback" and Marvin accused me of hedging.....he was right in the sense that I didn't expect Browning to play as well as he did. I am pleased Mrs Sherry bought some tea last week so i had some leaves to read.....it was green tea Marv!


Yes, Bucky has issues!


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Thank you. Was nice to see LSU win one of those games.


Nice to see? That's all you got?

I tell you what I'm worried about with LSU, and that is the wet field conditions. Could the LSU Tiger Stadium playing surface dry out for the Mississippi State game by Saturday? I heard the field was flooded when the smart dog players finally stood up to get on the bus to go back to Georgia and all of the water ran out of the mud holes they got stomped in their asses! LOL


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> You have concerns about beating Okie Lite, the Hair Gundy team that has lost 3 of it's last 4 to Texas Tech, Iowa State, and Kansas State?


Of course they do, the tea sips are trying to get Colt (who hasn't got hurt in a while but whose mass-destruction-of-a-program injury lives on in 10-gallon hat, no cattle legend) back to Austin as mid-season rescheduling specialist, so they can insert Incarnate Word U. for the Hair Gundies.

In short, don't color me burnt orange by my continuing to be unimpressed with the sips - well, OK, I'll admit to being impressed that Herman visited a strip club for intel on what kind of integrity it would take for him to some day succeed Urbie Boy at tOSU! 

And what can we say about Jimbo Franklin just two weeks after he pledged that P(hew)SU would be an elite program, not just a great program which they already are but an elite program! Uh, to mix a metaphor, maybe that Franklin's outkicked the coverage by talking out of his...the seat of his pants. Why, if All Bran didn't have to deal with a $32M buyout for Marzipan or whatever the Cowpatties' coach's name is, ol' Jimmy might be headed back south as "next savior up" for *another* elite program!

MG


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> -I was busy and only made one forecast last week. It was for "the good quarterback" and Marvin accused me of hedging.....he was right in the sense that I didn't expect Browning to play as well as he did. I am pleased Mrs Sherry bought some tea last week so i had some leaves to read.....it was green tea Marv!


The Huskies have won once in the last 9 tries in Eugene! 

Monday morning hedging is even worse than saying nothing!
For some strange reason you don't strike me as someone who sips tea of any color .


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> ...Monday morning hedging is even worse than saying nothing!
> For some strange reason you don't strike me as someone who sips tea of any color .


Marv, enough of this impugning of rose's soothsaying. Why, up thar on Sand Mountain, he sips only the finest sassafras tea, appropriately rich *crimson* in color, and sweetened with the finest fresh-cut cane sorghum so that his prognostications always come out in dulcet tones. 

MG


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> You have concerns about beating Okie Lite, the Hair Gundy team that has lost 3 of it's last 4 to Texas Tech, Iowa State, and Kansas State?


You bet I do, The Texas Defense is still vulnerable to passing teams that can light it up, I am glad we are getting WVU in Austin...the Horns have gone from being the hunters to being the hunted


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Nice to see? That's all you got?
> 
> I tell you what I'm worried about with LSU, and that is the wet field conditions. Could the LSU Tiger Stadium playing surface dry out for the Mississippi State game by Saturday? I heard the field was flooded when the smart dog players finally stood up to get on the bus to go back to Georgia and all of the water ran out of the mud holes they got stomped in their asses! LOL


People who picked LSU to win on Saturday are picking them to lose to STATE. Interesting spot for sure.


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> You bet I do, The Texas Defense is still vulnerable to passing teams that can light it up, I am glad we are getting WVU in Austin...the Horns have gone from being the hunters to being the hunted


Oh ye of little faith, Hair Gundy's team is in a tailspin and his job is in jeopardy.


----------



## jgsanders

Random Wednesday thoughts...

The Bosa examples will become more frequent, as Cutty has stated. 8 team playoff ideas will not help, as the top teams have top talent that will want to maximize their earning potential. Doesn’t matter what school or program you support. Even 2nd round to 5th round draft talent have people/family/agents in their ear telling them what is best for their future. Man I hope we don’t turn college football into college basketball. 

I’d hire that interim OSU coach in a heart beat if your school needs a coach. 

Don’t give up on Coach Morris and Arkansas long term, it’s early.. 

USC continues to improve and will knock off ND when it matters...

They don’t give away trophies/rings/banners at the half way point...lots of good football left in 2018


----------



## JamesTannery

Hook'em Horns!


----------



## roseberry

My Thursday observation, I love college football! 

You may find this surprising but mg is correct, I also love Sand Mountain sorghum. If you've never had it, let me know and I'll send you some or these days you could probably go online and order it. When it arrives put a little pat of room temperature butter on your plate, pour a little sorghum on top of the butter, cut it with your fork, stir it up and put it on a hot biscuit, it'll change your life!

And Marv, I do sip tea........iced tea with lemon!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

But not sweet tea??!! That’s a crime in The South!!


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> My Thursday observation, I love college football!
> 
> *You may find this surprising but mg is correct, I also love Sand Mountain sorghum. If you've never had it, let me know and I'll send you some or these days you could probably go online and order it. When it arrives put a little pat of room temperature butter on your plate, pour a little sorghum on top of the butter, cut it with your fork, stir it up and put it on a hot biscuit, it'll change your life!
> 
> And Marv, I do sip tea........iced tea with lemon!*


Just cut to the biscuit and tea sweet'nin' chase, rose!:

*Guzzle Golden Eagle Syrup! *- straight up.






MG

PS Jacob, needin' some "help" from your Rosy Finch Boyz LLC-led Bengal Tigers this weekend - need y'all to fall to my old buddies, the Bullies of MSU, so as for y'all to have two SEC losses and essentially hand the keys to the SEC kingdom over to St. Nick again. Need it to happen ahead of that annual 'Bama-'Who bloodshed-ageddon next month.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Breiden Fehoko is questionable & likely out this week. That puts a thin DL into dangerously thin status. If I’m STATE, I’m pounding the football right @ LSU & using Fitzgerald like a battering ram for good measure. There’s way more concern about tomorrow’s game than most outside the area would believe.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> My Thursday observation, I love college football!
> 
> You may find this surprising but mg is correct, I also love Sand Mountain sorghum. If you've never had it, let me know and I'll send you some or these days you could probably go online and order it. When it arrives put a little pat of room temperature butter on your plate, pour a little sorghum on top of the butter, cut it with your fork, stir it up and put it on a hot biscuit, it'll change your life!
> 
> And Marv, I do sip tea........iced tea with lemon!


In the 30's & the dust bowl the farmers used to plow the low spots, plant sudan grass & cane for livestock feed. 
Cutting the lower part of a stalk of cane would give one a treat they could munch on for hours. Life's simple 
pleasures. Been there Done that !


----------



## roseberry

You can't beat Golden Eagle syrup on a biscuit, unless of course it's Sand Mountain sorghum on a biscuit. But you got to have a good biscuit too mg! (No offense to our old friend Ken and his wonderful maple syrup)


----------



## crackerd

Think John Robinson already asked a couple weeks ago, but I gotta ask again: Any Rosy Finch Boyz LLC fans on here? It's Game on! - prime time again, thanks to the 'Who looking the part of suffocating defense to nail down that prime time engagement. And, even better, Jacob, to add a little pregame pressure to the proceedings, looking like CFB playoff contenders about to make a postseason date!

And how 'bout that Wazzu, Marv - and the grad transfer moustachioed QB cracker out there on the Palouse looking (and sounding) like a cross between Magnum, P.I. and Willie Faulkner?

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Boiler Up!! Boiler Up!!

WAZZU Wins!!!!

Crazy upsets in rather dominating fashion. Kudos to the fan bases of those teams.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Think John Robinson already asked a couple weeks ago, but I gotta ask again: Any Rosy Finch Boyz LLC fans on here? It's Game on! - prime time again, thanks to the 'Who looking the part of suffocating defense to nail down that prime time engagement. And, even better, Jacob, to add a little pregame pressure to the proceedings, looking like CFB playoff contenders about to make a postseason date!
> 
> MG


I’ll comment about it when I get a chance. I’d imagine the spread will be 17 or so for the gumps & rightfully so. I said at the beginning of the year nobody would keep it within 21 & I don’t see any reason to change my thoughts. They’re too good. The best offense I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> And how 'bout that Wazzu, Marv - and the grad transfer moustachioed QB cracker out there on the Palouse looking (and sounding) like a cross between Magnum, P.I. and Willie Faulkner?
> 
> MG





Jacob Hawkes said:


> Boiler Up!! Boiler Up!!
> 
> WAZZU Wins!!!!
> 
> Crazy upsets in rather dominating fashion. Kudos to the fan bases of those teams.


I've been a Mike Leach fan during his days @ WSU. I believe he's good for the PAC-12!
The scene on the field after the game was pure cow college!
Now, I'm hoping both WSU & the Huskies win out to set up the Apple Cup. It will not be an
easy trip for either team. 

As for the QB, while good, it takes a whole team to do what happened to the Ducks !


----------



## BonMallari

And then there were only FIVE undefeated teams left....


----------



## roseberry

Just so we're all clear Marvin, if the Swami hadn't been so busy last week I would have picked the "good quarterback" again and WSU would have made me look silly! 

What a great weekend of college football and I didn't see a single play! Funny how this year started with trying to decide whether LSU would win 7 or 8 games. No one thought the Alabama LSU game would be one to circle on the calendar and here it is again, Tide and Tigers big time'n'!


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> And then there were only *3.99* undefeated teams left....


Got your numbers squared on the unbeatens.

1. 'Bama
2. Clemps
3. NDamn
.50 UCF (The defending champions!)
.49 USF (Charlie Strong!)
____________________

Total: *3.99* undefeated teams.

And Marv - we gumps don't weasel our way into the CFB every year, we do it the old-fashioned way: beg, borrow or steal admission, with an assist to cupcake domination. Which reminds me, the NYT, in another of its fake sports news eruptions, proclaimed UCF the best college football team in Florida. Maybe they meant the best team in DeFuniak Springs, Florida, 'cause there or three programs (not including the mighty Stetson Hatters) to the north and south of them that take exception.


----------



## crackerd

Also, Marv - with this week's bye ahead of the annual SEC bloodletting Nov. 3, Jacob might want to designate you as ex-officio Bengal Tigers provocateur, given your fellow Roll Tide deniers and SEC conspiracy theorists - thinking you would be a big help spearheading *#FreeDevinWhite* petition to get LSU's best player reinstated by gametime. (Fact: He should be playing - the entire game - instead of sitting out the first half for targeting vs. Miss. State.)

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Need some thoughts/predictions on games this weekend for us second tier, non LSU and Bama teams...

Emotional let down for the mad pirate and WSU, or do they take care of Stanford?

Which Florida school will shine this weekend? FL, FSU, or UCF?

How does UGA do coming off a bye week under Smart? Mad and dominant?

Will the Clem and Son Frosh QB be rattled at Doak Campbell?

A&M take care of bitness on the road? Texas put Gundy on a hotter seat?


----------



## swliszka

NDSU beat Western Illinois. NDSU undefeated. The beat goes on.


----------



## crackerd

jgsanders said:


> Need some thoughts/predictions on games this weekend for us second tier, non LSU and Bama teams...


C'mon, jg, cut the po'mouthin' - anyhow, we're trying our darnedest during this open-date (before the 'Who unleashes "Bama-geddon" on our near-defenseless forces) to get Jacob locked into a position of utmost confidence. I had a little forethought that this might make him feel better about next Satty night in Red Stick:


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> And Marv - we gumps don't weasel our way into the CFB every year, we do it the old-fashioned way: beg, borrow or steal admission, with an assist to cupcake domination.


& the Pirate was quoted this week as saying the PAC-12 is the most balanced conference in CFB. 
the teams at the bottom of our conference could play those on the bottom of any other conference 
& prevail. Cupcake regards!


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> & the Pirate was quoted this week as saying the PAC-12 is the most balanced conference in CFB.
> the teams at the bottom of our conference could play those on the bottom of any other conference
> & prevail. Cupcake regards!


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


>


So being realistic, how many teams do you have left on Clempson 's schedule that don't qualify as cupcakes?

The Pirate has at least 3, while you guys are going through the formalities of coronation!


----------



## mjiorle

I like the pirate, but...... are we really comparing the bottom dwellers of the conferences?? That's like saying my outhouse is better than your outhouse. It's still an OUTHOUSE.


----------



## crackerd

mjiorle said:


> I like the pirate, but...... are we really comparing the bottom dwellers of the conferences?? That's like saying my outhouse is better than your outhouse. It's still an OUTHOUSE.


Depends. An organic outhouse might be a good fertilizer producer for The Apple Cup. Sorry, but Marv did cite certain teams going through "the formalities of Charmin-ation!" i.e., *rse-whuppin' or wipin' (Sears & Roebuck Catalog no longer available!). And 100% biodegradable, Marv, according to the CFB playoff committee.

Also, just so Marv of Quartzite Manor (sort of like the Heisman House for dragline engineers) knows, Free Shoes U. is on the brink of bouncing back just 14 months after a 'Bama beatdown, and may give Willie Stark, I mean Willie Taggart, his first (and only?) signature win tomorrow vs. Clemps. Though if not, hey, I like the Pirate, too - wonder how he'll fit in, in Tallahassee?

MG


----------



## mjiorle

The pirate in the sunshine state could get real interesting.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> . Though if not, hey, I like the Pirate, too - wonder how he'll fit in, in Tallahassee?
> 
> MG


My only concern is that he does so well that you folks back the Brink's truck up & haul him off! 
While you cupcake folks may like non competitive sports I do not!


----------



## roseberry

The Thompson v Trussville game on ESPN 2 tonight is a great game. Coach Bryant's great grandson and Tua's little bro putting up big points!


----------



## crackerd

There's Tagamet HB for heartburn relief. Gotta ask 'Cutty, is "Tagunmet HC," the perpetual upward-falling FSU coach Willie Taggart, the direct cause of Seminole program appendicitis - and how long 'til Taggart's tagged out in Tallahassee? Even if the 'Noles did "rally" at the end against Clemps to only *tie* the worst loss in school history. ... Why, who knows but that Sonnyboy Shula could be warming up in the Daddy Don's steakhouse bullpen?

MG


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Just so we're all clear Marvin, if the Swami hadn't been so busy last week I would have picked the "good quarterback" again and WSU would have made me look silly!
> 
> What a great weekend of college football and I didn't see a single play! Funny how this year started with trying to decide whether LSU would win 7 or 8 games. No one thought the Alabama LSU game would be one to circle on the calendar and here it is again, Tide and Tigers big time'n'!


John, I watched your definition of a good QB last night for a while. While I don't watch much little 10 FB 
the comment of Hayden Fry about his then QB Chuck Long comes to mind "I know he has a good arm 
as I watch him routinely overthrow his receivers". 

& though UCLA got trounced one thing is certain, none of their receivers have been around Allstate!


----------



## jgsanders

Your time to shine SEc

Bama vs LSU

Kentucky vs UGA


Give us some good games.


----------



## jgsanders

Daggumm
We are only 8 weeks into the season, and the following teams/fans have gone silent:
A&M, Texas, THE OSU, FSU, entire PAC 12, Auburn, Kelly Bryant lovers, etc etc etc. 

I watched the Ucf game tonight. They are building a Bama type dynasty down there. Got the “2017 National Champs” signage on thier stadium. Claiming nattys like Bama....love it!

come on guys...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Your time to shine SEC
> 
> Bama vs LSU
> 
> Kentucky vs UGA
> 
> 
> Give us some good games.


Don’t expect that LSU/gump game to be good. Tua cements himself as The Heisman Winner tomorrow night. Will be a raucous crowd for a little bit. I expect the gumps to take the game out of the game in the 1st Half. Tua will be through halfway through the 3rd. The stupid streak continues until Tua leaves.


----------



## swliszka

NDSU is now 8-0...Expect more peats...


----------



## Reginald

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Don’t expect that LSU/gump game to be good. Tua cements himself as The Heisman Winner tomorrow night. Will be a raucous crowd for a little bit. I expect the gumps to take the game out of the game in the 1st Half. Tua will be through halfway through the 3rd. The stupid streak continues until Tua leaves.


Don't sell your Bayou Tigers short like that AND don't sell Kyler Murray short up at OU with regards to the Heisman.


----------



## JamesTannery

jgsanders said:


> Daggumm
> We are only 8 weeks into the season, and the following teams/fans have gone silent:
> A&M, Texas, THE OSU, FSU, entire PAC 12, Auburn, Kelly Bryant lovers, etc etc etc.
> 
> I watched the Ucf game tonight. They are building a Bama type dynasty down there. Got the “2017 National Champs” signage on thier stadium. Claiming nattys like Bama....love it!
> 
> come on guys...


Hook 'em Horns regards!


----------



## mjiorle

Pretty sure that the broadcasters said Temple was the first team with a winning record at the time UCF played them this year. And it's Temple......... And I'm sure some guy in a duck blind with a backyard bred silver lab will claim his dog is better than this years NFC, but they wouldn't let him enter. ;-)


----------



## crackerd

Reginald said:


> Don't sell your Bayou Tigers short like that AND don't sell Kyler Murray short up at OU with regards to the Heisman.


Absolutely not on the former, and absolutely better not happen with the latter, or else the Oakland A's will have to instill a disincentive clause in their top draft pick's bonus contract!

Other than that, little CFB to ponder or preordain, except an aside about the NFL defense-leading Washington Redskins' new variation on old "signage," as jg would say:

* WE WANT MORE 'BAMA*

And oh, yeah for Jacob: my lucky peace, love & 'Who harmony belt appeared today for its annual talismanic turn on behalf of the Crimson Tide. Needed as this is the one game a year that would make any half-sane 'Bama fan (there are at least three of us) happy with a .001-point win. Long live primetime rock'em-sock'em football!

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> * WE WANT MORE 'BAMA*
> 
> 
> MG


As a poster on another thread said - LSU & the points + some on an outright LSU win!


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> As a poster on another thread said - LSU & the points + some on an outright LSU win!


Wish in one hand..........


----------



## roseberry

Jacob, a couple of seasons ago a big LSU running back came into the game as big heisman leader. He gained 34........

I could see a payback coming for a heisman leader if that tiger secondary does its thing and a fresh, "hair on fire" linebacker comes in for the second half!

That said, when bama runs a passing play tomorrow night there will be about 8 first round picks downfield! I hope the tide wins but I would take the tigers and 15, and over on Tua and the third quarter.(assuming the knee is good)


----------



## roseberry

JG, it does seem like with the big noon eastern matchup tomorrow that doc would at least chime in and give us his preference in the matchup of the veterinary powerhouses!


----------



## jgsanders

I don't like to brag, but Clempson's recruiting in on another level and you SEC fellas can't keep up:










Molly McGrath from ESPN is in the Valley today gents. "Not cycling out!" Tough to replace Ms Ponder, but we are doing best to survive over here.


----------



## Tim Mc

Gary Danielson getting laryngitis at halftime would be an early Christmas gift.


----------



## taeicher

They hunt tigers on elephants in India...I think that's why they call it Death Valley...


----------



## BonMallari

My Horns got lit up by a good QB for the second week in a row...their defensive scheme aint working

at least my Boise State Broncos won, and the Huskies beat Stanford

Alabama with a great QB is a scary thought....they spanked the bettors today, everyone jumped on LSU plus the points and they got biatch slapped

I was so glad to see Harbaugh and Michigan kick McSorley and PSU to the curb...now if they can just beat the Liar


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> Gary Danielson getting laryngitis at halftime would be an early Christmas gift.


I’m just glad Verne retired. Bad enough watching your team get bludgeoned, but listening to Verne while it’s happening is unbearable.


----------



## swliszka

NDSU 59 X South Dakota 14 ...NDSU is now 9-0 and on its way to another national title.......


----------



## Marvin S

Apparently no one stayed up to watch the Pirate. Misting throughout the game so the ball was 
a little slippery, but the Coug's are now 8-1. Nice drive in the last 2 minutes for the win, Extra 
point went right through the holder's hands. Wilcox has Cal playing well!


----------



## Marvin S

swliszka said:


> NDSU 59 X South Dakota 14 ...NDSU is now 9-0 and on its way to another national title.......


Swiz, the SD teams are not up to standard this year!


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Apparently no one stayed up to watch the Pirate............Wilcox has Cal playing well!


I told you in week 3 that Cal was a nice team......shoulda won, I watched, slept, watched, slept, watched....


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> My Horns got lit up by a good QB for the second week in a row...their defensive scheme aint working


Dunno, drawing some good major distance penalties for "'Horns down" as the 'Eers' dynamic passing duo showed.

"'Horns down" alas was less conspicuous and possibly classier than "Cleats down" that got 'Bama TE Irv Smith Jr. an unsportsmanlike call when he tried to do unconstructive surgery on the face of 'Who DB Grant Delpit with a little backflip possum stomp in the end zone - but only after Delpit did the dirty twice with impunity: helmet-to-helmet (with gusto!) to a receiver in the end zone on a 'Bama TD pass and another "nice" shot to Tua's family jewels on a play "blown dead" and that he couldn't possibly have heard the ref's whistle go, over the din of 105K in Red Stick.

MG


----------



## Reginald

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I’m just glad Verne retired. Bad enough watching your team get bludgeoned, but listening to Verne while it’s happening is unbearable.


Going to have to disagree with you here Jacob. Next to Keith Jackson, Verne Lundquist was IT!!!!


----------



## BonMallari

Reginald said:


> Going to have to disagree with you here Jacob. Next to Keith Jackson, Verne Lundquist was IT!!!!


I too loved Verne and Gary D...they were the biggest SEC homers ever...but I will always remember Verne for his call of Jack's birdie at Augusta National in the Masters, "...YES SIR.."


----------



## BonMallari

could the rumors be true ...Les Miles going to KANSAS ?


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> could the rumors be true ...Les Miles going to KANSAS ?


Wichita State *Shockers* head groundskeeper





MG


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, speaking of - now that we've both decompressed from last Saturday night - any validity to the rumor that you may be joining Le Smiles' Jayhawk staff as S&C&N (strength & conditioning & nutrition) coach? Gumbo - with Clemson spineless okra






as training table fare - could be just the natural "juice" the Kansas program needs for reconstituting itself! 

Top two games this week air opposite each other: Clemps @ Chestnut Hill (BC), All Bran (All Bran) @ Jawja. Favorites win at least one of 'em.

MG


----------



## roseberry

Alabama's capabilities are not the same with Tua's injuries. He has appeared to me to be about 50% against LSU and State. Just not accurate off the bad wheel.

Tide likely beats Citadel and auburn , not as likely against dawgs for the 27th.


----------



## swliszka

NDSU 48 X Missouri State 7....NDSU 10-0..Go Bisons


----------



## JamesTannery

Hook 'em Horns!


----------



## 1tulip

Just now paying attention. Both nephews went to Clemson. Their dad used to be a football (strength) coach there during Danny Ford's tenure. There was never a game as exciting as when they won the whole enchilada a few years ago. Hoping for the best this year.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> I told you in week 3 that Cal was a nice team......shoulda won, I watched, slept, watched, slept, watched....


The other John's team better be making some moves or they are going to be an afterthought!

On another note the Coug's are now 9-1  & getting little love from the pollsters .


----------



## roseberry

Marvin that post game interview with Mike Leach where he was wearing his little mustache was funny. Very odd, but funny!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Marvin that post game interview with Mike Leach where he was wearing his little mustache was funny. Very odd, but funny!


Mustaches in Coug Country are the fashion. My 2 adult sons who plan to attend the Apple Cup have their's going full bore !


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Mustaches in Coug Country are the fashion. My 2 adult sons who plan to attend the Apple Cup have their's going full bore !


Marv, you gotta join in the fun! A bleached blonde van **** and a peg drop-kicking leg (and a Seinfeld puffy shirt!) 






would do you right by Pirate garb and gauge of your support for the good ship Wazzu.

rose, you got it with Tua, but now we gone run the [email protected] ball! (Unless Gomer Pyle USMC's estate sends some magic macadamia nuts to his alma mater for healing Tua's knee.)

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marv, you gotta join in the fun! A bleached blonde van **** and a peg drop-kicking leg (and a Seinfeld puffy shirt!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would do you right by Pirate garb and gauge of your support for the good ship Wazzu.
> 
> rose, you got it with Tua, but now we gone run the [email protected] ball! (Unless Gomer Pyle USMC's estate sends some magic macadamia nuts to his alma mater for healing Tua's knee.)
> 
> MG


MG I don't know where you come up with that stuff but it's funny. 

Many years ago the training group is discussing Seinfeld, my comment being it's about nothing!
Gonia says "that's what it's about" 

After that I watched & now reruns are originals to me as I watched none @ the start .


----------



## jgsanders

I'm not into soap operas personally....but apparently in those mid afternoon time slots today they featured:Zach Smith formerly of THE OSU and Tom Herman of Texas...perhaps their wives or ex-wives, recruiting trip allegations, Asian massage parlors, Iowa State party girls, and etc.Not good...sooo much for the Coaching "brotherhood" Zach....I smell a book forthcoming....nah, he ain't smart enough to write anything beyond twitter....Even the basketball coaches paying out the big bucks (Duke, KY, Kansas, etc) display a little decorum/coverup skillz Zach...jeezz..


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> ...Many years ago the training group is discussing Seinfeld, my comment being it's about nothing!
> Gonia says "that's what it's about"
> 
> After that I watched & now reruns are originals to me as I watched none @ the start .


Marv, appreciate the "nothingness" and all-new-to-you Seinfeld insight, but you could be penalized for illegal (or maybe impudent) procedure if you sent 'Cutty to the film room to break down the "shrinkage" episode as analogous to a certain formerly "big spear" CFB team!

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Maybe get out of the pool??


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Is Jalen Hurts healthy?


----------



## bamajeff

Wayne Nutt said:


> Is Jalen Hurts healthy?


He had a high ankle sprain in the Tennessee game that he elected to have a minor procedure done to speed up the healing process. I don't think he's back to 100% yet.


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> Is Jalen Hurts healthy?





bamajeff said:


> He had a high ankle sprain in the Tennessee game that he elected to have a minor procedure done to speed up the healing process. I don't think he's back to 100% yet.


Our Crimson tinfoil conspiracists are saying Jalen has played his last for 'Bama - that "minor" ain't so minor and his recovery from whatever his injury entailed will go beyond the CFB playoffs. *That* conspiracy theory tops the previous assertion by some of us Gumps that Jalen is actually in fine fettle and only "protecting himself" for his next stop as a college QB. In that case, so sorry, Wazzu (and Marv!) - Saban may have to re-recruit Gardner Minshew II for the next four games! ('Bama can beat cupcake Citadel Saturday with the recent Pop Warner alum Mac Jones at QB.)

For all the "non-Gumps" out there (and for Honorary Gump Jacob, too!), this is a valuable intel: *"The Week in Schadenfreude"*

MG


----------



## BonMallari

so Les Miles settles on his buyout with LSU...does that mean Kansas is in his future...or how about USC if they can Helton...maybe he holds out for Michigan if Harbaugh goes back to the NFL


----------



## JamesTannery

Hook 'em Horns!


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Our Crimson tinfoil conspiracists are saying Jalen has played his last for 'Bama - MG


& while other folks try to play meaningful opponents, it's cupcake weekend in the SEC :razz:..As pointed out by a national scribe>


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> & while other folks try to play meaningful opponents, it's cupcake weekend in the SEC :razz:.


But, but, but...one o' them cupcakes showed up spiked with nitroglycerine! - except for a delay of game penalty nullifying a FG, the Citadel would have been ahead of 'Bama 13-10 in the 2nd half, after dominating statistically and TOP the first and second quarters. Tua may have to play the 4th quarter yet again to earn that Heisman - but they may throw in the Walter Payton Award too as he's having to prove himself vs. tougher FBS competition today...

MG


----------



## Reginald

BonMallari said:


> so Les Miles settles on his buyout with LSU...does that mean Kansas is in his future...or how about USC if they can Helton...maybe he holds out for Michigan if Harbaugh goes back to the NFL


I think it is all but done in Lawrence, Les Miles will be the new Jayhawks coach. The best one since Glen Mason.

ROCK CHALK!!!


----------



## roseberry

Marv, I drank coffee last night and changed my mind. Notably, Minshew and wsu should Make the CFP if they win out and maybe there should be six teams included. One question though, is there an interstate highway behind the endzone of that stadium? I am watching the Apple game Friday! 

Also there were more empty seats at wsu and in the Rosebowl for bruins/Trojans than in the entire SEC cupcake stadiums......sad!

Nice to see fsu win one.
I liked the black knights too!


----------



## swliszka

NDSU 65 X Southern Illinois 17...NDSU is 11-0. Watch their QB and his pro possibilities. 

Urban Meyer health issues since 2014?? Ohio future?


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Marv, I drank coffee last night and changed my mind. Notably, Minshew and wsu should Make the CFP if they win out and maybe there should be six teams included. One question though, is there an interstate highway behind the endzone of that stadium? I am watching the Apple game Friday!
> 
> Also there were more empty seats at wsu and in the Rosebowl for bruins/Trojans than in the entire SEC cupcake stadiums......sad!
> 
> Nice to see fsu win one.
> I liked the black knights too!


Crazy game! A lot of my family will be there in person for the Apple Cup!
We'll watch on the tube. 

Jim Walden, former WSU coach, bitched a lot about fandom in Pullman. 
But in 9 tries he beat Don James 5 times. James found another team for 
Walden to coach . 

I can't believe that Willie won't right that ship!
As for the Black Knights, they need a tougher schedule.

While NDSU is ranked #1 in FCS, SDSU is #5 with 2 losses.
Playoffs will tell the tale .


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think this years TAMU vs LSU game will be a good one. I predict an Aggie win.


----------



## Marvin S

Wayne Nutt said:


> I predict an Aggie win.


If that happens Ed O should be fired!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The betting line opened with the Aggies favored by 2. That means it's a push. So, it could happen.


----------



## roseberry

I certainly hope tamu wins Wayne! My statement here in the preseason was, "the fans are not going to like paying $75M for a 7 and 5 record." For jimbo's sake I hope they win!


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> If that happens Ed O should be fired!


Yeah, and when it does, they'll rehire Le Smiles! - oops, hold on a minute... forgot there's a new sheriff and sod taster in Lawrence: Coach Le Smiles, Kansas Jayhawks. Wondering now if USC might rehire Kiffin when they ditch their latest coaching casualty? Or might Helton save his job by offing the Irish this weekend? A little more than slight chance of that happening, but not much.



Marvin S said:


> I can't believe that Willie won't right that ship!
> As for the Black Knights, they need a tougher schedule.


If you're talking about Little Willie Muschamp, he might right the CSS Hunley as it goes back to the ocean floor, but that's about all he can right.

If you're talking about Slick Willie Taggart, he might right his inexplicable career ascent by hiring on with a DII school, but that would probably deprive him of his buyout from FSU.

If you're talking about the Black Knights of Army, they showed how tough their schedule is by forcing the Chokelahoma Sooners and their vaunted defense into overtime before losing. 

MG


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> I certainly hope tamu wins Wayne! My statement here in the preseason was, "the fans are not going to like paying $75M for a 7 and 5 record." For jimbo's sake I hope they win!


 I know many Aggies but none who made a contribution to that $75,000,000, the fat cats picked up the tab for that one. Jimbo is doing the same with Sumlin's players as Sumlin did, the hope is that for $75 million he will find better players. 😉


----------



## BonMallari

I think USC Trojans are playing for Helton's job...if he can pull off the upset of the Irish, he can keep the firing squad away for another year, but losing to crosstown rival UCLA and ND in the same year is not acceptable to the spoiled USC alumnus...the other thing that may save him is that there aren't many possible replacements that aren't locked into long term deals, and they sure dont want Chip Kelly across town getting the UCLA program off the deck and making them competitive again


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The streak against TAMU ends on Saturday. They actually stop the run now & LSU makes the forward pass look like a mythical unicorn. Unless Steve Ensminger steps down as The OC, I can’t imagine any scenario where LSU allows Special Ed to hire a 3rd OC in as many years. Derek Ponamsky is doing everything he can to push this idea that Special Ed deserves an extension on his contract to recruit. I say frick that. What school would possibly come poach him?? Even Syracuse said, “No thanks.” to an interview for their most recent HCing search.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The streak against TAMU ends on Saturday. They actually stop the run now & LSU makes the forward pass look like a mythical unicorn. Unless Steve Ensminger steps down as The OC, I can’t imagine any scenario where LSU allows Special Ed to hire a 3rd OC in as many years. Derek Ponamsky is doing everything he can to* push this idea that Special Ed deserves an extension on his contract to recruit. I say frick that. What school would possibly come poach him?? Even Syracuse said, “No thanks.” to an interview for their most recent HCing search.*


In Biblical terms (and extra special Marv "fonting" style), *Oh ye of little rosy finch boyz llc faith! *Did you not extrapolate from Bon's preview of the USC-ND game above that the likely outcome will set in motion a chain of events that will deprive the 'Who of y'all's best head coach since...since Le Smiles? Well, he's y'all's _*only*_ coach since Le Smiles, but still... Count on it: Second (or is that third, or fourth?) tour of duty at Southern Cal coming up for Coach Yaw-Yaw Foobaw!

MG


----------



## roseberry

Jacob, wrong!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Pourquoi? Why am I wrong? TAMU has the best run D in the conference & the 2nd best in the country. LSU has proven if they can’t run the ball, the offense is abysmal @ best. If LSU is forced to pass, TAMU will have new shirts printed. “Honk if you sacked Joe.” Yes. It’s a knockoff of the “Honk if you sacked Brodie” shirts from years ago.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Not quite the reaction I was trying to get from Jacob. But TAMU pass defense is dismal.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> ...If LSU is forced to pass, TAMU will have new shirts printed. “Honk if you sacked Joe.” *Yes. It’s a knockoff of the “Honk if you sacked Brodie” shirts from years ago.*


"Sacked _*Brady*_ who?" - if you persist with this deleterious dialog, Jacob, caution must be given on my behavior when under the influence of Sonnyboy Shula-"inspired" PTSD.

MG


----------



## JamesTannery

Hook 'em Horns!


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Pourquoi? Why am I wrong? TAMU has the best run D in the conference & the 2nd best in the country. LSU has proven if they can’t run the ball, the offense is abysmal @ best. If LSU is forced to pass, TAMU will have new shirts printed. “Honk if you sacked Joe.” Yes. It’s a knockoff of the “Honk if you sacked Brodie” shirts from years ago.


Jacob, you have sound analytical skills. But never let all that noise keep you from trusting your feel of a game and your "seventh sense"!

I could never have become a swami using analytics, I go with the "feelings" i experience when tuning for a game. Never forget, feelings can be confusing. For instance, sometimes I think I am getting a strong feeling for a certain game, then take a dump only to find I had confused my senses? It may be tricky business, but much more reliable than thoughtful analysis!

Tigers win and are well OVER the 7.5 bet you opened the thread with and I predicted and jimbo 7 and 5 for 75 also as foretold!

P.s. since you are a single , never waste your sixth sense for football, use that for which lady is taking a shine to you Jacob!


----------



## Reginald

For you OU people out there who wanted the old DC (Stoops) to be fired. Be careful what you wish for!!! This new guy they have is worse, goodness gracious I don't think they could stop a high school team. MAN are they bad.


----------



## Tim Mc

Nice lineup of games today. Guess I'll have to watch the Iron Bowl to see some defense , there sure wasn't any on display last night in Morgantown. Fun to watch but not fun. 
Ohio state's defense is like a sieve but apparently Big Blue is second only to Bama.
We'll see about that starting at noon.
LSU/ TaM will be a good one.


----------



## road kill

If you get a chance, watch Jonathon Taylor from WI.
Kid can run the football.
The rest of the team ain't much...…….


----------



## BonMallari

road kill said:


> If you get a chance, watch Jonathon Taylor from WI.
> Kid can run the football.
> The rest of the team ain't much...…….


If he had a team around him the Heisman would be his for the taking...THE best RB in the nation...


----------



## road kill

BonMallari said:


> If he had a team around him the Heisman would be his for the taking...THE best RB in the nation...


No QB, no defense.
Too bad.
He is a TRUE Sophomore.


----------



## roseberry

Wow Tim, Ohio State looked good but not even I, who predicted it on several occasions, could have come up with that kind of gag scene from Harbaugh! LOL

Tough fsu/gator game to watch, congrats to Buck and chompers!

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## crackerd

Bottoms up again for BrayHaw - or is he better known as HarNaught vs. tOSU, Tim? Reckon this was Urban's Goodbye, Columbus? If so he couldn't have planned a "sicker" sayonara!



Tim Mc said:


> Nice lineup of games today. Guess I'll have to watch the Iron Bowl to see some defense , there sure wasn't any on display last night in Morgantown. Fun to watch but not fun.
> Ohio state's defense is like a sieve but apparently Big Blue is second only to Bama.
> We'll see about that starting at noon.
> LSU/ TaM will be a good one.


----------



## Tim Mc

Nice to see the Buckeyes finally play up to their potential. This has to be completely crushing for Michigan and their fans because nobody gave OSU a chance. It was finally Big Blue and Harbaugh's time to win The Game and get into the playoff. So much for Don Brown's defense.


----------



## jgsanders

Good on osu!!!!


----------



## EdA

Somebody please win


----------



## Wayne Nutt

We kicked LSU s butt. I called it.


----------



## EdA

Far from a butt kicking Wayne but thankfully a 2 point win in 7 overtimes. Neither team deserved to lose that game. I have been watching the Aggies lose to LSU since 1968, nice to win one every 40 years.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Hasn’t been 40 years but has been since ‘95 I believe. I was there when we kicked LSU butt again in BR, LA in ‘94. We didn’t use to play LSU every year. LSU dropped us when they got beat regularly.


----------



## Buck Mann

roseberry said:


> Wow Tim, Ohio State looked good but not even I, who predicted it on several occasions, could have come up with that kind of gag scene from Harbaugh! LOL
> 
> Tough fsu/gator game to watch, congrats to Buck and chompers!
> 
> ROLL TIDE!


Thanks John, it's been a long time coming. Unfortunate for FSU but I think Taggert is McElwain II.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yep it's been 22 years since we beat LSU. But of the 22 we didn't play each other for 15 years.


----------



## Ken Barton

Congrats to all aggies-what a game to make their comeback after losing to the tigers every time since joining the SEC -a great “last man standing “ win.


----------



## BonMallari

Texas has exceeded expectations by winning 9 games and having a shot at playing for the Conference championship..quite a turnaround by Herman and his staff..dont think they can beat Oklahoma twice in one year, but it sure beats where we were last year...

looks like the coaching carousel will have a few spots open..The only thing is that there may be a shortage of big name coaches available...


----------



## BonMallari

And just like that it looks like Mack Brown may be coming out of retirement and bringing Gene Chizik along with him to North Carolina...

Clay Helton dodged a hangman noose at USC, but Lynn Swann better not order that new Mercedes just yet


----------



## JamesTannery

Hook 'em Horns!


----------



## roseberry

I know anything can happen in a rivalry game, Alabama and Auburn were 17 to 14 at halftime. But JG, is anybody concerned about giving up 35 to the Gamecocks?


----------



## crackerd

True Clemps gave up 28 points, but "only" 519 yards passing by Cocky, rose.

Word was Bon's buddy Harsin of Boise, the UCF of the Heartland, was getting a look from the other USC before Notre Sham kept them close enough to help Helton hold onto his job. I'm thinking it would've gone instead to that inexplicably upward-falling coach, Willie Taggart, who has shown in a single season at FSU the kind of "inTaggarty" it takes to blow up a program by setting it back 40 years.

And Herman "ahead of schedule" for reviving the Tejas teasippers? - by what measure, the Jon Mackovic "era?" Though the sips are holding opponents below the Big12 defensive standard of 45 points per game (regulation-only).

And lastly let's all congratulate Notre Sham for making the CFB playoff - even if the truth of the matter is, they oughta be in a play-in game versus UCF to determine who plays the Bison of NoDak St for the FCS title! Guess we shall see how a season-long Hail Mary plays against a real team soon enough.

MG


----------



## EdA

Some Cowboys faithful are hoping for Kliff Kingsbury OC. But Mike Leach back to TT with KK as OC is intriguing.


----------



## crackerd

Hearing that LSU past and present - LeSmiles new of KU and "O (No!)" of the premature Gatorade bath last night - also may have an interest Kingsbury as OC. Could ask Jacob for confirmation from the latter, but intel is Coach Orgeron is being treated for exposure and possible hypothermia. ...But somebody will get a flamethrower of an offensive mind in KK -

MG


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> I know anything can happen in a rivalry game, Alabama and Auburn were 17 to 14 at halftime. But JG, is anybody concerned about giving up 35 to the Gamecocks?


In 2 words...."no sir!"

It was 49-21 in the 4th Quarter....never in doubt. Interesting to see the "moral victory", we only lost by 21 crowd, from the SEC show up today though.

Got a few things to work on of course...but pleased with our young offense...not worried about our D.

Debo Samuel is a 1st round NFL talent...tip your cap to that young man...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> We kicked LSU s butt. I called it.







I have yet to say anything thing about the game (Congrats to TAMU.), the calls that were seen by many as atrocious (I have not been the one to bring it up all day in any of my echo chambers.), & the cat linked with TAMU that hit Steve Kragthorpe in his pacemaker (Has to go see his neurologist tomorrow to see what damage was done to it.).


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The incident with Steve K shouldn’t have happened. Poor sportsmanship at least and maybe assault. I hope the perpetrator is punished to the full extent of the law. I’m sorry this happened.


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> It was 49-21 in the 4th Quarter....never in doubt.
> 
> ...but pleased with our young offense...not worried about our D.
> ..


Great answer JG.......at least it's the one I would have given if I were a Clemson fan after coach's quote!

"Just look around college football, there’s a lot of people that would love to have the program that we have here, I can tell you that. 12-0 ain’t good enough? Then it’s time for me to seek other places. Make sure you get that.” - Coach Swinney


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> The incident with Steve K shouldn’t have happened. Poor sportsmanship at least and maybe assault. I hope the perpetrator is punished to the full extent of the law. I’m sorry this happened.


It started with bad blood between Special Ed & Dameyune Craig while he was still @ LSU. DC was acting ridiculous after the game. Steve told him to go on. That’s when the other cat hit Steve Kragthorpe. Steve doesn’t want to press charges. He merely wants his possible health issues paid for if there are any. I think that’s more than fair.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It started with bad blood between Special Ed & Dameyune Craig while he was still @ LSU. DC was acting ridiculous after the game.............


Once a boog,........


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Once a boog,........


...always a mooing, mewling pathetic creature - empathy, rose, empathy I say!

Also, need to hear from 'Cutty on whether FSU's season-long suspension of reality for "Taggarting" will be in effect next year or after further review, they might, er, cut their losses immediately?

MG


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Some Cowboys faithful are hoping for Kliff Kingsbury OC. But Mike Leach back to TT with KK as OC is intriguing.


according to Kirk Bohls, a highly placed TT official told him no way no how on Leach coming back, and also no to Dana Holgerson...my long shot pick ..Todd Dodge formerly at SL Carroll HS , an unsuccessful stint at UNT, and now currently at Austin Westlake


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> according to Kirk Bohls, a highly placed TT official told him no way no how on Leach coming back, and also no to Dana Holgerson...*my long shot pick ..Todd Dodge formerly at SL Carroll HS , an unsuccessful stint at UNT, and now currently at Austin Westlak*e


Or - wishful thinking from the fanbase rose refers to as "the boogs" - another successful "high school" (read rinky-dink) coach, Gus Malzahn. Them "boogs" is pretty much guaranteed to pay the whole of his six-year contract at TT just to get him gone from All Bran. Hey, rose, TT took Tubby off All Bran's hands 10 years ago - maybe the time's come for 'em to have another load of regurgitated All Bran coaching?

MG


----------



## jgsanders

BonMallari said:


> according to Kirk Bohls, a highly placed TT official told him no way no how on Leach coming back, and also no to Dana Holgerson...my long shot pick ..Todd Dodge formerly at SL Carroll HS , an unsuccessful stint at UNT, and now currently at Austin Westlake


Bon and Doc,
No need for highly placed sources to confirm the Pirate ain't coming back to TT....way too much bad blood between Leach and Tech....lawsuits over contract violations, etc. Leach was pretty vocal about it too. 

Marvin doesn't need to worry about the Pirate leaving, at least not back to the Southeast...cool dude from a distance, but his personality doesn't fly/sail in the SE. Like a crazy uncle, best admired from afar.


----------



## roseberry

Is Kingsbury a recovering alcoholic? Did he cheat in recruiting and do......"other things"? Was he entirely unsuccessful leading "champions of life"? Did his career look bleak after firing his daddy? NO?????

Then there is no place for him on Bama staff!


----------



## EdA

UNT hires a successful young coach who elevates the program to a point not seen since the Mean Joe Green days and sadly Seth Littrell might be headed to Lubbock. That of course would leave an opening for Klif Kingsbury to emigrate to Denton TX and bring the air raid with him.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

You know Texas is the SW.


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> You know Texas is the SW.


You know when you recently mentioned in "allhatnocattle"s e-collar thread having an auntie named Hazel Nutt? On this statement (as quoted above), you will probably need an unbiased source such as Cousin Houston to confirm it. You could reach out to ex-SEC Head Coach Twiceover Nutt and say something like, "Houston, we have a problem" - an rtf CFB thread geography problem!

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Now that is clever and funny. One of your best.


----------



## jgsanders

Wayne Nutt said:


> You know Texas is the SW.


Sorry about that...directionally challenged I guess.Don't know where Michigan considers itself regionally, but I can't imagine the Pirate there either. Leach has never been shy about taking jabs at A&M you know, "cadets are not really in the military", "why do A&M fans think they wear halos", etc. I remember when Johnson left Miami for the NFL and the cowboys...he said he didn't need his wife anymore for the fundraisers and college functions. It's just a different gig at each school and every school and culture is different. I don't think Dabo works at OSU, UCLA, Penn State, etc...but we are pretty proud of him 'round here.


----------



## Marvin S

I'll ask those of you from the Over-Rated conferences? 

Who would you rather watch on New years Day?

Penn State
Florida
WSU


----------



## crackerd

Wait a minute, Marv - you didn't give us a fourth option. I provided it below in case anybody from the under-appreciated Blackhills Universal Coalition Conference wants to chime in.



Marvin S said:


> I'll ask those of you from the Over-Rated conferences?
> 
> Who would you rather watch on New years Day?
> 
> Penn State
> Florida
> WSU
> *Lead, Gold & Sulfur Oxidation Technical Institute**


 *Playing keno in the Deadwood Casinos Jan. 1, 2019


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Wait a minute, Marv - you didn't give us a fourth option. I provided it below in case anybody from the under-appreciated Blackhills Universal Coalition Conference wants to chime in.
> 
> 
> 
> *Playing keno in the Deadwood Casinos Jan. 1, 2019


I don't think any school in the Black Hills has any desire to participate in that madhouse. 
But our State schools along the Vermillion & Sioux rivers are heading there, just not in my 
lifetime.


----------



## roseberry

It's already started tonight with the Pac-12 championship game. Jake Browning's last game and I really like the Gaskin kid. I've only seen Utah once but I like Kyle Whittington as a coach. I think I'm picking Washington tonight.

Texas and Oklahoma tomorrow I got to say the Longhorns had a great year congratulations to the fans, but Kyler Murray gets off puts up 52 and the sooner defense gives up 45! 

TOSU and Northwestern, I have liked the Northwestern team all season. I picked them to beat Michigan early and they barely let me down. Who knows which team is going to show up with Ohio State? But I think the Buckeye quarterback has a good one and the Buckeyes win 31 to 21.

Very sad that the undefeated Florida team will play without its very good Hawaiian quarterback. Memphis and the great running back will break the 24 game winning streak tomorrow 31 24.

I'm not sure who Clemson is playing but if it's a conference team I think they will win.

Alabama will give up 250 rushing yards to Georgia. But you know it ain't going to be a problem. Alabama 35 Georgia 24.


----------



## roseberry

1 and 0 with the tea leaves so far! 

Next up, horns down!


----------



## Tim Mc

Hook 'em Horns!!!


----------



## roseberry

2 and 0 for ouiga board, though a bigger margin and not as many points. Ol' ouiga sure didn't expect the zebes to set the Longhorns back 150 yards.....but the horns aren't in cfp contention either!


----------



## jgsanders

UGA’s Swift puttin’ it to ‘em boys in white.


----------



## crackerd

jgsanders said:


> UGA’s Swift puttin’ it to ‘em boys in white.


Good job keeping up the guise, jg - a close SEC championship game, and it's the Bible Belt ('Bama, UGa and Clemps if y'all hold up your end) vs. the unlicked but weak-kneed Catholics in the CFB playoff. (Sorry, 'Chokies and sub-Urbans, ain't no "D" in "National Championship.")

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Make no mistake...Clemson, Bama and OU are pulling for you Cracker. For different reasons, but nonetheless... pulling for you.


----------



## EdA

Nice to have Jalen Hurts as the backup QB


----------



## crackerd

EdA;213250t6 said:


> Nice to have Jalen Hurts as the backup QB


God, the Bear and Beebs Stallings (and teary-eyed St. Nick Saban) bless No. 2 from Channelview! What a leader, what a teammate for 13 games 'til his time came again! 

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

What a comeback. Good for Jalen Hurts. What an example for all that want to transfer if not the starter.


----------



## roseberry

I guess the ouiga board forgot about the final quarter of that ucf mempho game......3 and 1 so far.


----------



## John Robinson

I’m happy for Jalen, glad he hung in there with a positive attitude:


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> EdA;213250t6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have Jalen Hurts as the backup QB
> 
> 
> 
> God, the Bear and Beebs Stallings (and teary-eyed St. Nick Saban) bless No. 2 from Channelview! What a leader, what a teammate for 13 games 'til his time came again!
> 
> MG
Click to expand...

Happy for that kid. Not many would have shown the character that he has.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> I also add, props to Dabo for being up front with Bryant so he has an option. Unlike that guy in Tuscaloosa who has know for 8 freakin months who the starter was going to be and is only playing head games with hurts to preserve his depth.


I didn't watch a single play of the SEC championship game.(long story) But it's sunday and I just saw Mr. Jalen Hurts on replay of post game interview with SEC Now talking about his new quarterback coach and offensive coordinator last spring and graduating in two weeks, making transfer a non decision for him. I also saw the "head game player" a little choked up and moist eyed talking about the young man and his charachter after the game.

Two questions:

Where could Jalen have ever transferred to have become the HERO AND LEGEND he is today at bama?

Do you feel any differently about the "head gamer" now?


----------



## roseberry

And let me add:


----------



## roseberry

If the CFP committee sticks to "the four best teams", I think they create:
Alabama v Notre Dame, the country hates both!
Clemson v Georgia, border State showdown!

If they do something else(like I would),
Alabama v Notre Dame or Oklahoma 
Clemson v Oklahoma or Notre Dame


----------



## Reginald

roseberry said:


> If the CFP committee sticks to "the four best teams", I think they create:
> Alabama v Notre Dame, the country hates both!
> Clemson v Georgia, border State showdown!


I like this one. 

OU probably gets in before Georgia and would be the better choice IF they could find a DC that could coach the OU DB's how to defend. OU in the past has generally had very good D Line and LB's. Their achilles has always been the play of their defensive backs who can't cover a lick


----------



## roseberry

Reginald, I also have ZERO issues if this committee drops Alabama to 2nd in this tournament seeding after the way they looked when I watched the replay this morning!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Reginald, I also have ZERO issues if this committee drops Alabama to 2nd in this tournament seeding after the way they looked when I watched the replay this morning!


I would like to see AL vs ND - Clemps vs Sooners

& the Huskies, who can't seem to generate any offense when needed though they have both 
a record setting QB & a record setting RB get to go to the best bowl. Not sure they deserve 
it but it is the PAC-12's bowl .


----------



## Reginald

roseberry said:


> Reginald, I also have ZERO issues if this committee drops Alabama to 2nd in this tournament seeding after the way they looked when I watched the replay this morning!


Not a CHANCE of that happening. They played Georgia, in Georgia. Bama is #1 and if shouldn't be close


----------



## crackerd

rose, sorry you missed SEC champs game for that swami summit in Nepal, but I tried to carry the tea leaves for jg et al in your eminent absence! 'Dawgs mighty deserving of a 4th postseason shot at 'Bama if they can get by Clemps - but first they gotta get a shot from the CFB playoff committee at getting on the field with Clemps! (FACT: In the last three 'Bama-UGa games, 180+ minutes, Tide has led barely 10 minutes of those games.)



crackerd said:


> Good job keeping up the guise, jg - a close SEC championship game, and it's the Bible Belt ('Bama, UGa and Clemps if y'all hold up your end) vs. the unlicked but weak-kneed Catholics in the CFB playoff. (Sorry, 'Chokies and sub-Urbans, ain't no "D" in "National Championship.")


MG


----------



## jgsanders

I like selections today. I think they got it right again this year

Lets see what OU can do against the Bama secondary. Let’s see if ND can pound the finesse Clemps and then ask em how they like it in TX.


----------



## jgsanders

Imagine if OU hadn’t hired stoops brother 3 to run/ruin their D and essentially ran Brent Venables out of town. Clemson says thank you to OU for that one.


----------



## Reginald

jgsanders said:


> Imagine if OU hadn’t hired stoops brother 3 to run/ruin their D and essentially ran Brent Venables out of town. Clemson says thank you to OU for that one.


YUP, when they were Co-DC's at OU you could always tell Brent was the better of the two. Lincoln Riley let Stoops go, I can't see him shipping his friend Ruffin out the door.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think UGA should have been the fourth team in playoffs. I think OU poor defense should have eliminated them, although they have come out on top except for one game.


----------



## JamesTannery

Wayne Nutt said:


> I think UGA should have been the fourth team in playoffs. I think OU poor defense should have eliminated them, although they have come out on top except for one game.


I doubt there will ever be a 2 loss team in the top 4 of the current format, deserving or not. Longhorns better button up the old chin straps for this one!


----------



## Tim Mc

Wayne Nutt said:


> I think UGA should have been the fourth team in playoffs. I think OU poor defense should have eliminated them, although they have come out on top except for one game.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree, Wayne. Hard to say UGA isn't a top 4 team after watching that game.


----------



## roseberry

Reginald and JG, 
Am I reading you guys analysis correctly that Stoops was the only one of those two co-defensive coordinators that can't teach a back to grab a jersey in coverage and hang on effectively?


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> I think UGA should have been the fourth team in playoffs. I think OU poor defense should have eliminated them, although they have come out on top except for one game.


Georgia lost to LSU and Alabama. Oklahoma lost once, to Texas, then beat them in the Conference Championship game, no comparison there. How many argued last year that Alabama should be excluded from the final four because their only loss was in the SEC Championship game and were therefore not a conference champion. The selection committee got it right. Clemson vs Alabama in the Championship game.


----------



## Reginald

roseberry said:


> Reginald and JG,
> Am I reading you guys analysis correctly that Stoops was the only one of those two co-defensive coordinators that can't teach a back to grab a jersey in coverage and hang on effectively?


OU has had an issue in the defensive backfield for a long time. No one there seems to be able to coach the DB's up to cover properly. The whole Def. Backfield could be nick named TOAST


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

Wayne Nutt said:


> I think UGA should have been the fourth team in playoffs. I think OU poor defense should have eliminated them, although they have come out on top except for one game.


I have a lot of respect for Georgia, but the way I see it, they got knocked out of the National Championship quarterfinals at home.


----------



## Steve Thornton

I think UGA could beat OK or OSU. If OK or OSU had played Alabama in their conference championship they would be a 2 loss team too. Saban said it, the one team he doesn't want to play is Georgia. If the four best teams should be in then UGA should have been in.


----------



## roseberry

Mark, I agree, we have already seen Alabama play Georgia. It WAS a national "quarterfinal". 

I said the same when many wanted a Michigan Ohio State rematch in the bcs era when Florida was chosen and routed OHIO State in the champ game. I also am on record in this thread, prior year, that Alabama had their opportunity against LSU in the 9 to 6 "game of the century" and didn't deserve the bcs selection.(glad tide kicked it in that bcs game though)

BUT Steve, I also agree with you. This is why this committee must drop the "we are picking the four best teams at the end of the season" slogan.


----------



## crackerd

rose, I've performed a swami intervention and I can only hope you're grateful for my acting as swami amanuensis on your behalf!:



roseberry said:


> ...This committee must drop the "we are picking the four best teams at the end of the season" slogan* and go with an eight-team playoff. Gives more quality games (and gives me further swami-ing opportunity), plus, all the SEC's gotta do to get two teams in, maybe even three or four, is drop the Cupcake Saturday as Marv advised.*


MG


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Mark, I agree, we have already seen Alabama play Georgia. It WAS a national "quarterfinal".
> 
> I said the same when many wanted a Michigan Ohio State rematch in the bcs era when Florida was chosen and routed OHIO State in the champ game. I also am on record in this thread, prior year, that Alabama had their opportunity against LSU in the 9 to 6 "game of the century" and didn't deserve the bcs selection.(glad tide kicked it in that bcs game though)
> 
> BUT Steve, I also agree with you. This is why this committee must drop the "we are picking the four best teams at the end of the season" slogan.


The committee should butt out & go the BCS route. I know that would screw the Bowl thing up. Winners of each of the Power 5, teams like UCF that are hot
as Boise State was in the past, 16 teams this weekend , 8 on December 8th, 4 on December 15th, 2 on New Years Day for the whole enchilada, location to 
rotate. 

The only thing that would be hard is convincing C of C's that they needed to change their game plan & quit exploiting the student athletes. 



crackerd said:


> rose, I've performed a swami intervention and I can only hope you're grateful for my acting as swami amanuensis on your behalf!:
> 
> MG


I really believe SOS would be relevant in the above. There is a significant difference in challenge every weekend. 

Sam Jankovich, Head Coach At Butte HS, Butte, MT, who eventually became AD @ Miami U said it best. 
To get ratings you have to win every weekend but you don't need to play & beat a tough team every 
weekend, just often enough to stay in the process. 

Cupcakes, regards .


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> ...*Sam Jankovich, Head Coach At Butte HS, Butte, MT*, who eventually became AD @ Miami U said it best.
> To get ratings you have to win every weekend but you don't need to play & beat a tough team every weekend, just often enough to stay in the process.
> 
> Cupcakes, regards .


Marv, I just found out a neighbor of mine hails from Roundup, MT, not terribly long after another neighbor believed to be the inventor of Roundup(TM) passed away. What would be your Six Degrees of Scheduling Cupcakes take on this scenario?

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marv, I just found out a neighbor of mine hails from Roundup, MT, not terribly long after another neighbor believed to be the inventor of Roundup(TM) passed away. What would be your Six Degrees of Scheduling Cupcakes take on this scenario?
> 
> MG


I'm having a hard time making a connection but I'll pass on some stats. Roundup, MT, capital of Musselshell County, MT. 
County Size - 1,871 Sq Mi, Pop. - 4,589. Est. 1911. Way out West where the men are men & the ladies are happy for that. 
Beaverhead County, MT, where I have hunted is twice as big as DE, 5,572 sq mi, peaceful. 

Delaware - 2,491 sq mi - Pop. 961,939. Est. 1787. Is DE even relevant? Any FBS teams?

As for Cupcakes & the scheduling thereof I can only voice an opinion. Last year UVA, pride of the ACC & the conference 
champion in what one would have to consider a balanced conference was seeded #1 in NCAA BB. They lost to a #16 seed. 
Lots of fodder for thought. Did the prognosticators get it right? There is a certain degree of uncertainty in having to face 
an opponent that weekly just keeps getting more of the top caliber. Would those who schedule cupcakes be as good if they 
faced top opponents weekly? We see in the pro's where the loss of a stud can diminish that team's chance for victory when 
the opponent they face each week is of a similar caliber. A .22 short is certainly not the equivalent of a .458 Mag but that's 
what some of these cupcake games turn out to be. A flea crawling up an elephant's leg with rape as it's mission!


----------



## rsfavor

EdA said:


> Georgia lost to LSU and Alabama. Oklahoma lost once, to Texas, then beat them in the Conference Championship game, no comparison there. How many argued last year that Alabama should be excluded from the final four because their only loss was in the SEC Championship game and were therefore not a conference champion. The selection committee got it right. Clemson vs Alabama in the Championship game.


Ed. In my opinion, your argument is correct. But remember, last year, Alabama was eliminated from the SEC championship game by Auburn. Georgia beat Auburn in the Championship.


----------



## crackerd

Marv, I appreciate your going all logical on me instead of doing battle about cupcakes in a "hyperbolic chamber"



Marvin S said:


> I'm having a hard time making a connection but I'll pass on some stats. Roundup, MT, capital of Musselshell County, MT.
> County Size - 1,871 Sq Mi, Pop. - 4,589. Est. 1911. Way out West where the men are men & the ladies are happy for that.
> Beaverhead County, MT, where I have hunted is twice as big as DE, 5,572 sq mi, peaceful.
> 
> Delaware - 2,491 sq mi - Pop. 961,939. Est. 1787. Is DE even relevant? Only - and EdA might confirm this - as home of possibly the greatest inside lineman in NFL history, the Manster, Randy White. Any FBS teams? No, but I call your attention to the Goldey-Beacom College Thundering Typewriters, at one time ranked among the finest 5-star recruited secretarial pools in the country.
> 
> As for Cupcakes & the scheduling thereof I can only voice an opinion. Last year UVA, pride of the ACC & the conference
> champion in what one would have to consider a balanced conference was seeded #1 in NCAA BB. They lost to a #16 seed. They lost, plain and simple, because they were scared half to death by No. 16 seed UMBC's mascot, the Chesapeake Bay Retriever.
> 
> Lots of fodder for thought. Did the prognosticators get it right? There is a certain degree of uncertainty in having to face
> an opponent that weekly just keeps getting more of the top caliber. Would those who schedule cupcakes be as good if they
> faced top opponents weekly? We see in the pro's where the loss of a stud can diminish that team's chance for victory when
> the opponent they face each week is of a similar caliber. A .22 short is certainly not the equivalent of a .458 Mag but that's
> what some of these cupcake games turn out to be. A flea crawling up an elephant's leg with rape as it's mission! Somehow this parable is leading up to the story about how a flea managed to spin the laces as your dropkick "holder" lining it up for the winning field goal when y'all beat Lycée du Corn Palace Sour Mashers, 3-2, in the Slim Pickins Memorial No More Ore Bowl played in the bowels of the Homestake Mine.


----------



## BonMallari

the selection committee got bailed out once again because the schedule played out in its favor...Had Texas won and had UGA beaten Bama, it would have thrown the process into turmoil..I still think Notre Dame should have to win a conference but that will never happen

The bowl match ups aren't all that exciting..the LSU vs UCF game is another Boise St vs Oklahoma type of game...LSU has everything to lose and very little to gain...

the bowl games are now reduced to who wants to be there vs who could care less, they are no longer a reward for a successful season...I will watch the Sugar Bowl and the Rose Bowl


----------



## roseberry

Bon, every college football matchup we get in the next month is a gift......watch em all, like I do, and as our old friend said, "say thank you and walk away."


----------



## EdA

rsfavor said:


> Ed. In my opinion, your argument is correct. But remember, last year, Alabama was eliminated from the SEC championship game by Auburn. Georgia beat Auburn in the Championship.


Please do not tell my spouse and stepsons that I forgot that!


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Please do not tell my spouse and stepsons that I forgot that!


Your secret's safe with me and marvin! Just because we sometimes forget who won what, they ain't getting our truck keys yet!


----------



## roseberry

IT'S JIM HARBAUGH DAY IN MICHIGAN!!!!!!

Urban meyer is retiring? What's the word at ground zero Tim?


----------



## swliszka

NDSU 51 X Montana State 10 Moving on thru the play offs.Watch QB Stick up for the Payton award.(Wentz?)


----------



## Buck Mann

roseberry said:


> Urban meyer is retiring?


No shock down here. Especially since he told the OSU president last week that he would be back in 2019. Some things never change.


----------



## crackerd

Buck Mann said:


> No shock down here. Especially since he told the OSU president last week that he would be back in 2019. Some things never change.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Dunno, though, Buck - maybe Urby really said that the *tOSU president is retiring* and he (Urby) is moving Jeremy Foley out of retirement into the school president's job!

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> IT'S JIM HARBAUGH DAY IN MICHIGAN!!!!!!
> 
> Urban meyer is retiring? What's the word at ground zero Tim?


Kind of glad he's leaving to be honest. He's obviously been a great coach and recruiter but myself personally will be happy to have a fresh start with a young dynamic coach that has no drama or controversy surrounding him.
Now the rest of the country can go back to the traditional reasons for hating Ohio State and not focus on the coach!


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> Kind of glad he's leaving to be honest. He's obviously been a great coach and recruiter but myself personally will be happy to have a fresh start with a young dynamic coach that has no drama or controversy surrounding him.
> *Now the rest of the country can go back to the traditional reasons for hating Ohio State and not focus on the coach!*


Tim, A.J. "Great White Hoax" Hawk regards!

And I'm also hoping that we GB Packer owners can muster the same optimism as expressed above in going forward with a new, young, dynamic coach after finally (FINALLY - like, seven years past his sell-by date) replacing Skunky Mike McCarthy. And since Skunky pronounced himself "I'll have you know, I'm a very successful NFL head coach!" after one of his more recent perceived threats tilting toward the coaching unemployment line, I'm hoping for tOSU's sake - and the Browns'!!! - that ol' Skunky ain't making that same pronouncement with the accent on CFB after arriving in Columbus! Stranger things have happened...I give you Exhibit A, Miami Dolphins, circa 2007.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

McCarthy's name has been mentioned quite a bit for the Brown's vacancy due to John Dorsey and his staff's history with the Packers. 
I hope that's just noise.


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> Now the rest of the country can go back to the traditional reasons for hating Ohio State and not focus on the coach!


Tim, I think this is the best line of the week so far!(1) Most of the time, change is good.

(1) unless mg has had a better line which neither Marvin nor I could understand.


----------



## roseberry

Let's imagine the unlikely for a moment. In our minds let's forward to January 15th 2019 and imagine that Coach Nick Saban and Alabama win the college football playoff and we are all elite level D1 coaches looking back at our year.

Our reactions as coaches:
I am kirby smart, "I have recruited better players than him.....and I even have a kicker."

I am dabo swinney, "man me too, my athletes are unparalleled. I get there by winning my conference and my athletic facilities are just as good or better too!"

I am lincoln riley, "I got it all too.....except defense is my missing piece."

Then all three look at each other and say, we got the skill players, we got the bigs, we got db's, we got special teams, facilities, strength and conditioning, nutrition and on and on. What is he doing that we aren't? Then dabo comments that poor old saban is even cursed to have to replace all his coordinators every season with loxley already gone to Maryland. lincoln and kirby nod say "yeah, hmmmmm?"

Does dabo then go home and tell venables to take your son and go coach somewhere else.....the only thing I'm not doing every season that he is, is changing all my coordinators!?

I noted in my comment to Tim, "change is often good". What do you guys think.....anything to it in the unlikely event the tide rolls this playoff?

It may be the only thing everyone else isn't emulating?


----------



## bamajeff

I don't think anybody's doing player development both physically and mentally to the same level that Bama/Saban/Cochran are doing. More NFL players drafted than anyone else speaks to physical development. The refusal to lose even when things look their worst(ie: the 2 games against Georgia) speaks to that mental development 'process'. I don't think the yearly assistant coach turnover with continued success speaks to what's changing NEARLY as much as what's staying constant.


----------



## crackerd

rose, expert analysis by you and CoachJeff, however...and especially now that I'm doubling down on him to take a side gig as head coach of the Packers in his spare time, my mantra "In Saban We Trust" is more engraved than ever on the soul. Of course, once he gets to the Frozen Tundra on his Sunday commute, he'll need to acquire half the Redskins roster to start GB on the "Built by 'Bama" blueprint. Which reminds me: Why does Chucky II of Washington, DC not call on the Original NFL Chucky soon to be of Vegas for some brotherly help in bringing in A.J. McCarron as 'Bama NFC East's new QB? Surely he's more capable than the Busted Colt and the ButtFumbler???

MG


----------



## Reginald

crackerd said:


> head coach of the Packers in his spare time, my mantra "In Saban We Trust" Of course, once he gets to the Frozen Tundra on his Sunday commute, he'll need to acquire half the Redskins roster to start GB on the "Built by 'Bama" blueprint.MG


How's that working out in Washington these days? 

Lot's of Bama 1st round picks do fail in the NFL. At Bama when most every player is a 5 star guy things tend to be a little bit easier. Whereas in the NFL it is the best of the best.


----------



## swliszka

Reginald #667 X 2











x


----------



## crackerd

Reginald and Swiz' X2 said:


> *How's that working out in Washington these days?
> 
> Lot's of Bama 1st round picks do fail in the NFL.* At Bama when most every player is a 5 star guy things tend to be a little bit easier. Whereas in the NFL it is the best of the best.


You'll have to ask again when Reuben Foster gets readmitted to the league and is "protecting the shield" again under the NFL's Humane Dispensation Act - gimme a break. However, though LBs are what the 'Skins' D is lacking, one "possible" mainstay (Reuben) ain't gonna change that immediately. And even if it did, Reuben might be another 'Bama 1st-rounder who failed - morally and #MeToo speaking of course.

Lots of 'Bama 1st round picks do fail in the NFL, one way or another, as do lots of 1st round picks, _*period*_. So you might say at least the 'Bama boys are shovel-ready to fail - or succeed as expected - when they come into the league. Unlike about a half-dozen of Green Bay's recent No. 1s from all points of the CFB globe. Viz. Jason Spriggs, the OT from...Indiana, probably better equipped to play ballet touch football than actually pass pro or run block.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> You'll have to ask again when Reuben Foster gets readmitted to the league and is "protecting the shield" again under the NFL's Humane Dispensation Act - gimme a break. However, though LBs are what the 'Skins' D is lacking, one "possible" mainstay (Reuben) ain't gonna change that immediately. And even if it did, Reuben might be another 'Bama 1st-rounder who failed - morally and #MeToo speaking of course.
> 
> Lots of 'Bama 1st round picks do fail in the NFL, one way or another, as do lots of 1st round picks, _*period*_. So you might say at least the 'Bama boys are shovel-ready to fail - or succeed as expected - when they come into the league. Unlike about a half-dozen of Green Bay's recent No. 1s from all points of the CFB globe. Viz. Jason Spriggs, the OT from...Indiana, probably better equipped to play ballet touch football than actually pass pro or run block.
> 
> MG


Did Jason have 5 stars next to his name when he matriculated?
IN's recruiting class was how close to #1 that year?


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Did Jason have 5 stars next to his name when he matriculated?
> IN's recruiting class was how close to #1 that year?


Marv, I think he was given 5 stars only by the critics who saw him playing his heart out with adolescent hormonal glee in "American Pie". Hold on a minute, that was Jason *Biggs*, not *Spriggs*, who I'm sorry to say probably could protect his QB's blindside better than ol' Spriggsy of Indiana. Who was, yes, the equivalent of a 5-star recruit upon matriculation, i.e., a first-round draft choice by the Packers.

Since we now have an interregnum in the CFB calendar - save for the big gridiron battle Saturday up the road and river in Philly - we can gather a little levity from the fumblebum NFL. I preface this by saying that as far as I'm concerned, Green Bay (excluding No. 12) could swap "our" entire roster with the Bison of North Dakota State, and there probably wouldn't be a discernible drop-off in talent (there you go, Stan - kudos to NDSU). 

Secondarily, I would assert that based on their perennial putrid performance the last 13 years, who knew Green Bay even had an associate head coach and linebackers coach - until he tweeted for posterity with same efficiency and attitude that his "defensive" charges displayed on the field throughout those pathetic years. That said, I give you Green Bay Packers' _*ex*_-associate head coach and linebackers coach (and Twitter miscoordinator) Winston Moss: *"Here I B"*

MG


----------



## swliszka

crackerd #671 NDSU & Green Bay Packers swap out noted.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Let's imagine the unlikely for a moment. In our minds let's forward to January 15th 2019 and imagine that Coach Nick Saban and Alabama win the college football playoff and we are all elite level D1 coaches looking back at our year.
> 
> Our reactions as coaches:
> I am kirby smart, "I have recruited better players than him.....and I even have a kicker."
> 
> I am dabo swinney, "man me too, my athletes are unparalleled. I get there by winning my conference and my athletic facilities are just as good or better too!"
> 
> I am lincoln riley, "I got it all too.....except defense is my missing piece."
> 
> Then all three look at each other and say, we got the skill players, we got the bigs, we got db's, we got special teams, facilities, strength and conditioning, nutrition and on and on. What is he doing that we aren't? Then dabo comments that poor old saban is even cursed to have to replace all his coordinators every season with loxley already gone to Maryland. lincoln and kirby nod say "yeah, hmmmmm?"
> 
> Does dabo then go home and tell venables to take your son and go coach somewhere else.....the only thing I'm not doing every season that he is, is changing all my coordinators!?
> 
> I noted in my comment to Tim, "change is often good". What do you guys think.....anything to it in the unlikely event the tide rolls this playoff?
> 
> It may be the only thing everyone else isn't emulating?


Don't be this guy Rose...


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> Don't be this guy Rose...


My bad....


----------



## swliszka

Guys...sore losers...Auburn's trees delibaratey poisoned. New ones planted with a couple hidden ones stashed. Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## EdA

swliszka said:


> Guys...sore losers...Auburn's trees delibaratey poisoned. New ones planted with a couple hidden ones stashed. Tsk, tsk, tsk.


It was a deplorable act by a ******* knucklehead fan, former Texas state trooper, who had no ties to the University of Alabama other than wearing a hat.


----------



## Reginald

EdA said:


> It was a deplorable act by a ******* knucklehead fan, former Texas state trooper, who had no ties to the University of Alabama other than wearing a hat.


He was wearing a hat so he must have been a true fan. LOL Such a huge part of tradition to ribbon that tree and he does that. Truly a knucklehead!!!


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> It was a deplorable act by a ******* knucklehead fan, former Texas state trooper, who had no ties to the University of Alabama other than wearing a hat.


First to thank EdA for his defense of our fanbase that has been debased and debauched to the point that we're now hit with the pejorative name "Updykes" by the All Branners, to go along with the more beautifully invoked gumps that we (and Jacob) so cherish.

To Reg (and Stan), we do apologize on the genuinine 'Bama-hatted Updyke's handiwork that horrifically undid decades of "ribbonry" on the trees - but! but! all biodegradeable, given that the "ribbons" were All Bran-issued toilet tissue. Maybe *more* biodegradeable if the ribbons were "used" toilet tissue, but hey, we're talking All Bran culture here, where the cow patty hits the fan and who knows what gets slung or where. Even for $49M they cannae figure that one out down there in East Georgia...

Finally, to jg: While I hate usurping swami turf, in respect to the true pigskin practitioner, I must point out that your bias (or covetousness) is showing. By traducing rose as you have, it's clear that you have grown despondent at the pseudo-swami's prediction earlier this week that St. Nick Saban soon might be replacing Pope Vincent Lombardi I in the northern dioceses (*as "confirmed" here*), and that such an event would put Mama on the line with that boyish dynamo (and wordsmith: I'll give you "lugubrious," should Dabo even wink in the direction of Tuscaloosa) that y'all call Coach Sw_*EE*_ney. I think it behooves you to offer a broad apology on everything from Clemps' gauche color scheme to Howard's Rock now being made of plastic after the original was lost to the ravages of pigeon...excrement. But I'm guessing that we gumps, having at least poll-deeded ourselves out of the Updyking guilt trip at last, will be seeing y'all in a few weeks to seal the deal AGAIN. Then it'll be *301* NCs and counting! 



jgsanders said:


> Don't be this guy Rose...


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> My bad....


Don't think about it again my friend. I just saw that meme online (not mine, just google Alabama football fans) and thought it was funny. I put about 30...no 10 seconds into posting that. 

All hail Bama! Thank you again for the kind invitation to this years Saban invitational—hahaha!!! 

Just picking at the Champs!


----------



## jgsanders

Anybody see that 99 yard run and stiff arm last night? 
I think that young man went to Bama, probably had a great Coach down there with tremendous player development skills at Bama, probably won a Heisman or 2 at Bama, probably won a National title or 3 at Bama, learned that stiff arm at Bama, probably set some records at Bama. Man you shouldda seen him at Bama. Don't know who is Coach is now, but probably somebody off the Saban coaching tree. 
Then I looked...and hey, that's AJ Bouye from UCF he knocked down with one arm. You see folks, that's what wouldda happened if they played Bama. 
Then I looked over at the other sidelines and saw little Leonard Fournette of LSU over there, wishing he'd went to Bama. Bet he was takin' notes!


----------



## crackerd

Yeah, there's all that, jg, but Leonard (Not to be confused with brother Lanard) Fournette compiled an average of about 0.75 yards per carry against 'Bama which is something to be proud of!

Until last night I was worried that Derrick Henry might've expended too much of his stiffarming firepower at the college level on a single play 






and thus was fated for a sub-5 star NFL career (unless he's converted to linebacker when the Titans trade him to Green Bay to be reunited with Nick Saban!).

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Yeah, there's all that, jg, but Leonard (Not to be confused with brother Lanard) Fournette compiled an average of about 0.75 yards per carry against 'Bama which is something to be proud of!
> 
> Until last night I was worried that Derrick Henry might've expended too much of his stiffarming firepower at the college level on a single play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thus was fated for a sub-5 star NFL career (unless he's converted to linebacker when the Titans trade him to Green Bay to be reunited with Nick Saban!).
> 
> MG


He already is a linebacker, MG. He just happens to play running back.


----------



## Reginald

jgsanders said:


> Anybody see that 99 yard run and stiff arm last night?
> I think that young man went to Bama, probably had a great Coach down there with tremendous player development skills at Bama, probably won a Heisman or 2 at Bama, probably won a National title or 3 at Bama, learned that stiff arm at Bama, probably set some records at Bama. Man you shouldda seen him at Bama. Don't know who is Coach is now, but probably somebody off the Saban coaching tree.
> Then I looked...and hey, that's AJ Bouye from UCF he knocked down with one arm. You see folks, that's what wouldda happened if they played Bama.
> Then I looked over at the other sidelines and saw little Leonard Fournette of LSU over there, wishing he'd went to Bama. Bet he was takin' notes!


Yup unfortunately he has been casper the ghost pretty much all year. LOL


----------



## swliszka

NDSU 35 X Colgate 0..Quarter Finals now on to semi-finals and South Dakota State "Jackrabbits," Easton Stick Bison QB will go to the NFL


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Congrats to Kyler Murray for wining Heisman trophy.


----------



## swliszka

Murray had his "homophobic" posts deleted from his posting after his win.


----------



## Steve Thornton

swliszka said:


> NDSU 35 X Colgate 0..Quarter Finals now on to semi-finals and South Dakota State "Jackrabbits," Easton Stick Bison QB will go to the NFL



Definitely was a beat down by the Bisons!


----------



## Marvin S

swliszka said:


> NDSU 35 X Colgate 0..Quarter Finals now on to semi-finals and South Dakota State "Jackrabbits," Easton Stick Bison QB will go to the NFL


FB the old fashioned way. No hype, just win on the field. 

NDSU vs. SDSU

E WA vs ME

For a chance @ the whole enchilada. 

No cupcakes here!


----------



## crackerd

Marv, just wanting to research your gridiron genealogy a little deeper given your "old fashioned way" comment above.

One of the greatest CFB games I personally ever saw was Ole Miss and Archie Manning, Peytie and Eli's pop, vs. 'Bama in '69. 'Bama won, 33-32 as an old buddy of mine named Scott Hunter went up and down the field with his slinging arm to match up with Archie, who like Tua T. Saturday, should've won the Heisman but got deprived because of...because of Colonel Reb and other (musical) affiliations. (My, my - how times have changed.)

Anyhow, the players for both sides and throughout CFB that year wore decals commemorating the 100th year of college football, as the *Wazzu helmets here* show. So my question for you, Marv, is, can you please produce photographic evidence of the leather helmet (and vellum helmet _sticker_) you wore the year after the WWI armistice and during the _*50th*_ anniversary of CFB in 1919, when you were suiting up for The Dakota Territories Metallurgy and (Not That There's Anything Wrong With That) Cosmetology Academy? Let's have it!

MG


----------



## Reginald

swliszka said:


> Murray had his "homophobic" posts deleted from his posting after his win.


I read that they came from him when he was 14-15 years old.


----------



## Reginald

Swizzle Stick, I'm surprised you didn't post this after your love for NDSU

Kansas State chooses North Dakota State's Chris Klieman to be new head coach


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> Marv, just wanting to research your gridiron genealogy a little deeper given your "old fashioned way" comment above.
> 
> One of the greatest CFB games I personally ever saw was Ole Miss and Archie Manning, Peytie and Eli's pop, vs. 'Bama in '69. 'Bama won, 33-32 as an old buddy of mine named Scott Hunter went up and down the field with his slinging arm to match up with Archie,
> 
> Anyhow, the players for both sides and throughout CFB that year wore decals commemorating the 100th year of college football, as the *Wazzu helmets here* show. So my question for you, Marv, is, can you please produce photographic evidence of the leather helmet (and vellum helmet _sticker_) you wore the year after the WWI armistice and during the _*50th*_ anniversary of CFB in 1919, when you were suiting up for The Dakota Territories Metallurgy and (Not That There's Anything Wrong With That) Cosmetology Academy? Let's have it!
> 
> MG


I remember that game, one of the best of all time, it made Archie ....wasnt it also dubbed as the Year of the QB ?

I remember those helmet stickers because all the pictures of James Street and DKR had that image prominently displayed while they met on the sidelines


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> I remember that game, one of the best of all time, it made Archie ....wasnt it also dubbed as the Year of the QB ?


Yes, all over - Archie culminated the '69 season with a 38-0 trouncing of then-No. 2 Tennessee and even earned himself a song about his heroics. Was kinda hoping rose might mosey along with sidekick "Country Boy Eddie" Burns and sang it for us, but as he ain't yet picked up his gee-tar and vocals, and Country Boy Eddie ain't responding, neither, here you go (to the tune of "Folsom Prison Blues"), a-one, and a-two, and...






MG


----------



## swliszka

NDSU football coach Chris Klieman hired to take over at Kansas State. Nothing like victories (2014-2018) to get a bigger(?) job.

Update 12/14/18
1. NDSU Defensive Coach ENTz takes over from Klieman
2. NDSU plays SDSU tonighr to enter finals.
3. Carson Wentz (Eagles) improperly diagnosed by Eagles . He has had a fractured back NOT just ACL. Wow.


----------



## swliszka

NDSU 44 X SDSU 21 SDSU loses again and NDSU on to the FCS Finals ( Frisco, TX) on January 3, 2019. Today Maine X Eastern Washington decide who NDSU will play. GO Bisons.


----------



## Marvin S

swliszka said:


> NDSU 44 X SDSU 21 SDSU loses again and NDSU on to the FCS Finals ( Frisco, TX) on January 3, 2019. Today Maine X Eastern Washington decide who NDSU will play. GO Bisons.


Game closer than the score. I can't believe the SD coach did not have someone tracking the ND QB as 
he appears to be a one man team.


----------



## swliszka

Stick will be in the NFL too Cream floats to the top. Jackrabbits did not hop? Well at least you still have Eastern Washington.?


----------



## Reginald

swliszka said:


> NDSU football coach Chris Klieman hired to take over at Kansas State. Nothing like victories (2014-2018) to get a bigger(?) job.
> 
> Update 12/14/18
> 1. NDSU Defensive Coach ENTz *WILL *take over from Klieman
> 2. NDSU plays SDSU tonighr to enter finals.
> 3. Carson Wentz (Eagles) improperly diagnosed by Eagles . He has had a fractured back NOT just ACL. Wow.


I fixed it for you


----------



## swliszka

Reginald when you run trials for decades up in Fargo , get a pup from Glyndon, MN and have your son graduate from NDSU hard not to "love" it? Besides NDSU is good. Check their players in the NFL.


----------



## swliszka

NDSU X Eastern Washington FCS Jan 3, 2019 ..Championship. Marvin you have a 2nd chance as a SD transplant w/E.W? The NDSU team says in the FORUM yesterday the coach shift makes no difference.


----------



## Marvin S

swliszka said:


> NDSU X Eastern Washington FCS Jan 3, 2019 ..Championship. Marvin you have a 2nd chance
> as a SD transplant w/E.W? The NDSU team says in the FORUM yesterday the coach shift makes no difference.


E WA has a history of playing above their classification. They have also, like the better FCS teams, sent an occasional star
off to play on Sunday. Should be a good game. All dynasties have a shelf life!


----------



## swliszka

Marvin fair enough. After suffering from the Yankees the end is near even for the Red Sox/Patriots. Remember a "fan" is short for "fanatic. I am NOT a fanatic.


----------



## crackerd

swliszka said:


> Marvin fair enough. After suffering from the Yankees the end is near even for the Red Sox/Patriots. *Remember a "fan" is short for "fanatic. I am NOT a fanatic. *


Doggone it, Stan - I was pretty sure you were _*more*_ than a fan and were going to expand in #702 on the handle Reg stuck you with in #691 - Swizzle Stick, father of star Bison QB Easton Stick!

MG


----------



## Reginald

crackerd said:


> Doggone it, Stan - I was pretty sure you were _*more*_ than a fan and were going to expand in #702 on the handle Reg stuck you with in #691 - Swizzle Stick, father of star Bison QB Easton Stick!
> 
> MG


Cracker, that wouldn't be possible. If you had ever been in Stanley's presence you would most definitely know the man doesn't have an athletic bone in his body. LOL However, if you ask him he will tell you he has one of the best minds around.


----------



## crackerd

Maybe that's the case now, but you see where Stan cited the NY Yankees in #702? Once upon a time he told George Steinbrenner: "Thurman Munson thinks it's him, but _*I'm*_ the straw that stirs the drink" in the Bronx. Thus the muscular monicker bestowed on him by Reginald...if not by Reginald Martinez Jackson #44!



Reginald said:


> Cracker, that wouldn't be possible. If you had ever been in Stanley's presence you would most definitely know the man doesn't have an athletic bone in his body. LOL However, if you ask him he will tell you he has one of the best minds around.


----------



## swliszka

Reginald #704 you started out being coy. Now you are insulting. How many varsity University teams were you on? Were they winners? What did they win? You know small bus people like you never dealt with complete guys. I wasn't the best but damm good. Back off. What are you packing behind your false bravado? Who are you?







/


----------



## BonMallari

So now another Georgia QB has decided to transfer...what are the chances he transfers to OKLAHOMA


----------



## Reginald

BonMallari said:


> So now another Georgia QB has decided to transfer...what are the chances he transfers to OKLAHOMA


It would be a great place for him, however OU has a 5 star QB in Rattler coming in. I believe the Buckeyes are the front runners right now


----------



## crackerd

Reginald said:


> *It would be a great place for him, however OU has a 5 star QB in Rattler coming in*. I believe the Buckeyes are the front runners right now


Well, since 'Cutty has disappeared from the conversation, as his proxy, allow me to say that Rattler could alleviate a Boomer Sooner QB logjam by transferring to Tallahassee and FS-, to er, FAMU - where he would become the Florida A&M *Rattlers' Rattler*! That would give him an even better (and more alliterative) handle than Easton "Swizzle" Stick Jr.!

I have also made recommendations to the likes of Coach Jeff here that the UGa QB transfer, Fields, might transfer to 'Bama as a special teams fake-punt specialist (as "demonstrated" in the SEC championship game) and be given immediate eligibility by appealing to the NCAA that 'Bama's special teams constitute an area of compassionate need.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Reginald said:


> It would be a great place for him, however OU has a 5 star QB in Rattler coming in. I believe the Buckeyes are the front runners right now


with the new red shirt rule, anything can/will happen....I read that Fields was going to petition the NCAA so he can get immediate eligibility...Its no longer unusual for a school to stockpile a couple of 5 star blue chippers...TAMU did it and lost all three to transfers and one even won the Heisman this year...

My guess is that Fields or his parents already talked to a few schools before coming out and announcing his intent to transfer...with Urban Meyer leaving I think Ohio St. may lose a few commitments


----------



## EdA

Drew Brees was the product of Austin Westlake TX, no scholarship offers from just down the road UT or any other prominent Texas program so he went to Purdue. Baker Mayfield Austin Lake Travis received no scholarship offers from his hometown team or any other prominent college program so he was a walk-on at Texas Tech. Patrick Mahomes 3 star prospect QB from Whitehouse TX (where?), not recruited by any big time schools so off to Texas Tech. Nick Foles another Austin Westlake alum not recruited in Texas. There are many other examples these are just the ones to come to mind immediately so just what does being a 5 star recruit mean related to future development and performance?


----------



## jgsanders

EdA said:


> Drew Brees was the product of Austin Westlake TX, no scholarship offers from just down the road UT or any other prominent Texas program so he went to Purdue. Baker Mayfield Austin Lake Travis received no scholarship offers from his hometown team or any other prominent college program so he was a walk-on at Texas Tech. Patrick Mahomes 3 star prospect QB from Whitehouse TX (where?), not recruited by any big time schools so off to Texas Tech. Nick Foles another Austin Westlake alum not recruited in Texas. There are many other examples these are just the ones to come to mind immediately so just what does being a 5 star recruit mean related to future development and performance?


You're right Doc. And we all pull for those "outliers" too. One of Clemson's most beloved players ever is Hunter Renfrow who was a walk on with some "5 stars" to compete against. That said, our current QB was the highest ratest QB last year by some/most recruiting outlets, and he hasn't disappointed thus far. Deshaun Watson was highly rated, doing well for the Texans these days too--surely you aren't a Cowboys fan. I guess to answer your question, 5 star recruit just means they "project" higher outputs from them. Some pan out, some don't, some bloom later than anticipated, some are patient, some transfer. You just never know.


----------



## Doggieguy

swliszka said:


> Reginald #704 you started out being coy. Now you are insulting. How many varsity University teams were you on? Were they winners? What did they win? You know small bus people like you never dealt with complete guys. I wasn't the best but damm good. Back off. What are you packing behind your false bravado? Who are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /


Congratulations 
Only one can be the best, Damn good is pretty impresive
Where and when did you play, and what position?


----------



## bamajeff

jgsanders said:


> You're right Doc. And we all pull for those "outliers" too. One of Clemson's most beloved players ever is Hunter Renfrow who was a walk on with some "5 stars" to compete against. That said, our current QB was the highest ratest QB last year by some/most recruiting outlets, and he hasn't disappointed thus far. Deshaun Watson was highly rated, doing well for the Texans these days too--surely you aren't a Cowboys fan. I guess to answer your question, 5 star recruit just means they "project" higher outputs from them. Some pan out, some don't, some bloom later than anticipated, some are patient, some transfer. You just never know.


Totally agree. If you look at the recruiting rankings over the last 5 years, it strongly correlates to success on the field. There are a few outliers there(Tennessee), but for the most part it's directly related. I think Clemson has overachieved based on their 5-year ranking(9th), and also done an extremely good job in evaluation.

https://www.sbnation.com/college-fo...llege-football-recruiting-rankings-2018-class


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Drew Brees was the product of Austin Westlake TX, no scholarship offers from just down the road UT or any other prominent Texas program so he went to Purdue. Baker Mayfield Austin Lake Travis received no scholarship offers from his hometown team or any other prominent college program so he was a walk-on at Texas Tech. Patrick Mahomes 3 star prospect QB from Whitehouse TX (where?), not recruited by any big time schools so off to Texas Tech. Nick Foles another Austin Westlake alum not recruited in Texas. There are many other examples these are just the ones to come to mind immediately so just what does being a 5 star recruit mean related to future development and performance?


You left out Jameis Winston and Robert Griffin III....and I guess you could throw Johnny Manziel while we are throwing stones...

the last legit Gatorade POY that went to Texas was Garrett Gilbert from Lake Travis Highlands...and we know how his career panned out....so who does Texas recruit this year, the All District QB from Lake Travis Highlands...Hudson Card

Texas did sign this years Gatorade Player of the Year...a wide receiver from Arizona...dont know where his QB went

I am hoping that Texas relationship with Austin Westlake HS will improve now that former UT QB, and SL Carroll coach Todd Dodge is the head coach there


----------



## swliszka

dogieguy already posted here. Baseball and soccer. NE NCAA Soccer Champs (1964/65).Mid-fielder or half back.Played semi-pro in Pittsburgh, PA.$20 per game and all the beer you could drink.Not good enough when smokers from the Balkans had better footwork.Biker who aver 25 MPH/ON 25/50/100 MILES races Logging accident took care of that. Hey Reggie...pelts???There is always someone better than you.


----------



## crackerd

swliszka said:


> dogieguy already posted here. Baseball and soccer. NE NCAA Soccer Champs (1964/65).Mid-fielder or half back.Played semi-pro in Pittsburgh, PA.$20 per game and all the beer you could drink.Not good enough when smokers from the Balkans had better footwork.Biker who aver 25 MPH/ON 25/50/100 MILES races Logging accident took care of that. Hey Reggie...pelts???There is always someone better than you.


Stan! - 's all football, and with that CV, 'specially on the footie end, I'm hereby throwing your name in the "darby" to succeed ol' JoJo at Old Trafford. So Jose Mourinho, eat your heart out (and maybe get rehabbed as a 4-2-3-1 analyst by St. Nick Saban ["'s all football"]), but I'm thinking Stan's the man for ManU!

And by the way, with Le Smiles "grazing" at KU and NDSU's Klieman hunkering down in Manhattan, I'm thinking it's gonna get lots more entertaining in the Big-12-with-ten-schools.

MG


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> ...I am hoping that Texas relationship with Austin Westlake HS will improve now that former UT QB, and SL Carroll coach Todd Dodge is the head coach there


Bon, if you're going to mention (even obliquely) the Todd Dodge QB "tree," you're remiss in neglecting *this 'Bama great and former NFL starter* (two meaningless games for the rancid NY Jets, but still...).

MG


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> Bon, if you're going to mention (even obliquely) the Todd Dodge QB "tree," you're remiss in neglecting *this 'Bama great and former NFL starter* (two meaningless games for the rancid NY Jets, but still...).
> 
> MG


Todd has put a couple of QB's in the pros....besides Greg McElroy, he had Chase Daniel at SLC, in fact he had string going where all his SLC QB's all went too D1 programs..

Todd was a bonafide blue chipper himself when I met him in Austin he was a two time All State QB from Port Arthur Jefferson, he and his wide receiver Brett Duhon both got full rides to UT...where they ran into Fred Akers ground and pound attack


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> Todd has put a couple of QB's in the pros....besides Greg McElroy, he had Chase Daniel at SLC, in fact he had string going where all his SLC QB's all went too D1 programs


His coaching resume is incomplete without mention of 4 years at UNT.
“On October 20, 2010, UNT athletics director Rick Villarreal fired Dodge. Dodge had compiled a 6–37 record.”


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> His coaching resume is incomplete without mention of 4 years at UNT.
> “On October 20, 2010, UNT athletics director Rick Villarreal fired Dodge. Dodge had compiled a 6–37 record.”


This is like a six-degrees-of-Todd Dodge "Will the circle of QBs go unbroken?" conversation, *even when he ain't mentioned in it*. Though methinks, re the Oklahoma and Alabama references, we can leave "highly-regarded" Alec Morris by the wayside. I also thought Dodge would fare pretty well at North Texas, but 37 losses later...

MG


----------



## jgsanders

EdA said:


> Drew Brees was the product of Austin Westlake TX, no scholarship offers from just down the road UT or any other prominent Texas program so he went to Purdue. Baker Mayfield Austin Lake Travis received no scholarship offers from his hometown team or any other prominent college program so he was a walk-on at Texas Tech. Patrick Mahomes 3 star prospect QB from Whitehouse TX (where?), not recruited by any big time schools so off to Texas Tech. Nick Foles another Austin Westlake alum not recruited in Texas. There are many other examples these are just the ones to come to mind immediately so just what does being a 5 star recruit mean related to future development and performance?


Speaking of 5 stars for recruits, any concern A&M's top blue chip QB in this class was offered by big time programs like Akron, Brown, App State, Coastal Carolina, and Colorado State....Not other top 10 programs? Maybe you got the next Drew Brees, Baker Mayfield....I would contend there is a difference in a 5 star safety/tight end and a 5 star QB....just me though...in terms of class rankings and importance to a program

http://www.espn.com/college-sports/football/recruiting/player/_/id/233123/zach-calzada


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Speaking of 5 stars for recruits, any concern A&M's top blue chip QB in this class was offered by big time programs like Akron, Brown, App State, Coastal Carolina, and Colorado State....Not other top 10 programs? Maybe you got the next Drew Brees, Baker Mayfield....I would contend there is a difference in a 5 star safety/tight end and a 5 star QB....just me though...in terms of class rankings and importance to a program
> 
> http://www.espn.com/college-sports/football/recruiting/player/_/id/233123/zach-calzada


You'd have to believe some of those offers might have been urinating into the wind but if things don't work out as they 
many times do not it is a "Please contact us if you decide to move" sort of offer? Some of the offers were into rising 
programs.


----------



## Henry1122

The US Supreme Court simply decided for games wagering being permitted in states other than Nevada now all you sports handicappers will have the capacity to wager on your groups lawfully in your home state


----------



## jgsanders

I not picking on the A&M Qb recruit, sorry if it sounded that way. 

I just think the recruiting rankings are a bit skewed. For instance, let’s say your team picked up 5 5stars kids this week. Well, if those are a safety, an olb, a DT, a center, and a TE that can be misleading. 

Id take Dwayne Haskins or Tua T and 5 3star kids at those same positions and like my chances.


----------



## jgsanders

Will another 4 5star cornerbacks at LSU get them over the hump? Another 4 5star DTs?

I don't think that scares Bama 1 bit.

For goodness sakes LSU, go get yourself a QB. Make it your sole mission in life. You got the whole state of LA locked down and your neighbors to the west put out big time QBs every year. Just find 1...


----------



## bamajeff

jgsanders said:


> For goodness sakes LSU, go get yourself a QB. Make it your sole mission in life. You got the whole state of LA locked down and your neighbors to the west put out big time QBs every year. Just find 1...


I don't think Ed O and Steve Ensminger are that persuasive to elite level QBs. And for how great Nick Saban is, I think he had a real issue being able to evaluate QBs. Lane Kiffin and now Dan Enos(even moreso) have been a huge help in that regard. The QBs that Bama targeted last year(Gardner Minschew, Brock Purdy) have shown their talents on the field. In the past, Saban had some real head scratchers as far as QB offers/commitments.


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> I just think the recruiting rankings are a bit skewed.


That subject came up this week in the local paper with a story of Wazzu managing to stay competitive 
with a roster made up of 3 star folks. Nothing beats a good work ethic!

How do a bunch of sports writers come up with this rating stuff? From knowledge, doubtful.


----------



## Reginald

A very good friend of mine who played golf for the Georgia Bulldogs is telling me his source at school is telling him it is looking like QB Justin Fields is leaning hard toward a transfer to OU


----------



## BonMallari

Reginald said:


> A very good friend of mine who played golf for the Georgia Bulldogs is telling me his source at school is telling him it is looking like QB Justin Fields is leaning hard toward a transfer to OU


Holy crap I was just kidding around when I posted that earlier


----------



## Marvin S

Amazing FB games. 

The player's hair fit under their helmets
No tattoos cold be seen
No outlandish end zone celebrations
No Taunting
Opposition players helped each other up after every play
FB's were not spiked or left for the referee to retrieve, they were handed to the referee
No one took a knee on the sidelines
Players stood at attention during the playing of the national anthem
It's nice to watch the service academies play!


----------



## crackerd

You watching another rerun of that Corps of Engineers-Seabees alumni two-handed touch scrimmage at the Corn Palace?


----------



## crackerd

Nah, just joshin' you - but I'm betting to his chagrin Bon's old buddy (and Saban's first OC at 'Bama) Major Applewhite feels the same way you do - albeit from the perspective of being 60 points down to a fine Army team.

MG 



Marvin S said:


> Amazing FB games.
> 
> The player's hair fit under their helmets
> No tattoos cold be seen
> No outlandish end zone celebrations
> No Taunting
> Opposition players helped each other up after every play
> FB's were not spiked or left for the referee to retrieve, they were handed to the referee
> No one took a knee on the sidelines
> Players stood at attention during the playing of the national anthem
> It's nice to watch the service academies play!


----------



## Doggieguy

crackerd said:


> Stan! - 's all football, and with that CV, 'specially on the footie end, I'm hereby throwing your name in the "darby" to succeed ol' JoJo at Old Trafford. So Jose Mourinho, eat your heart out (and maybe get rehabbed as a 4-2-3-1 analyst by St. Nick Saban ["'s all football"]), but I'm thinking Stan's the man for ManU!
> 
> And by the way, with Le Smiles "grazing" at KU and NDSU's Klieman hunkering down in Manhattan, I'm thinking it's gonna get lots more entertaining in the Big-12-with-ten-schools.
> 
> MG


I suppose Swiszlka must be a foreigner.
Any red blooded American knows that football is a real sport that is not played with a roundball.
That game with a roundball and a bunch of sissies who take a dive at the hint of any contact is called soccer


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> Nah, just joshin' you - but I'm betting to his chagrin Bon's old buddy (and Saban's first OC at 'Bama) Major Applewhite feels the same way you do - albeit from the perspective of being 60 points down to a fine Army team.
> 
> MG


Major is no buddy of mine...he is one of the main reasons BH left UT...Applewhite was a punk but he was Mack's prodigal son, until he got caught dipping his pen in a grad assistant's ink well..cost the University $$$$

I was LMAO that his team got lit up by Army....he is persona non grata on the Forty Acres


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Major is no buddy of mine...he is one of the main reasons BH left UT...Applewhite was a punk but he was Mack's prodigal son, until he got caught dipping his pen in a grad assistant's ink well..cost the University $$$$
> 
> I was LMAO that his team got lit up by Army....he is persona non grata on the Forty Acres


UnProdigaled @'Bama too - probably the only FBS coach out of 120+ Saban wouldn't take on as a rehabbing analyst, unless he did it as a favor to AppleWaste's namesake, Major Ogilvie.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

From the "You can't make this stuff up" column of Sideline Chatter: 

Meyer will be back on the OSU campus next year to Teach a course 
on "Character & Leadership".


----------



## BonMallari

I know many did not watch but Wisconsin has the best RB in the nation


----------



## BonMallari

If there was a Mercy rule in bowl games Purdue should exercise it. They have just given up


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> If there was a Mercy rule in bowl games Purdue should exercise it. They have just given up


OK, that's Purdue's story. But don't be so dismissive of All Bran's salary stretch drive in this sham of a game toward another $49M contract extension for their illustrious coach, Göös Malzööfus.

MG


----------



## road kill

BonMallari said:


> I know many did not watch but Wisconsin has the best RB in the nation


A TRUE Sophomore that goes to class and gets A's.
He is an amazing kid.


----------



## Reginald

BonMallari said:


> I know many did not watch but Wisconsin has the best RB in the nation


Being on the west coast you see more of the Stanford Cardinal than we do here in the Midwest. So I'll ask, what about the Love kid?

Thanks


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Looking forward to the semis tomorrow night, especially OU vs AL.


----------



## Tim Mc

MG, we are loving us some Freddie Kitchens up in Cleveland. Not sure what's gonna happen with our coaching situation but Freddie has been so impressive stepping up and taking over with Baker and the offense the way he has. Just a down to earth football savant. Hoping he's here for the long haul. He even drew a comparison of the passion of Brown's fans and Tide fans. 
That's big medicine in Cleveland.


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> MG, we are loving us some Freddie Kitchens up in Cleveland. Not sure what's gonna happen with our coaching situation but Freddie has been so impressive stepping up and taking over with Baker and the offense the way he has. Just a down to earth football savant. Hoping he's here for the long haul. He even drew a comparison of the passion of Brown's fans and Tide fans.
> That's big medicine in Cleveland.


So Auburn beat UW 21-16, then Purdue beat OSU (I can't remember the score, just that it was bad), 
now Auburn beats Purdue 63-14 with 56 in the 1st 1/2 (a new NCAA FBS record). Would you care to 
predict how bad OSU will beat the UW?


----------



## Tim Mc

Marvin S said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> MG, we are loving us some Freddie Kitchens up in Cleveland. Not sure what's gonna happen with our coaching situation but Freddie has been so impressive stepping up and taking over with Baker and the offense the way he has. Just a down to earth football savant. Hoping he's here for the long haul. He even drew a comparison of the passion of Brown's fans and Tide fans.
> That's big medicine in Cleveland.
> 
> 
> 
> So Auburn beat UW 21-16, then Purdue beat OSU (I can't remember the score, just that it was bad),
> now Auburn beats Purdue 63-14 with 56 in the 1st 1/2 (a new NCAA FBS record). Would you care to
> predict how bad OSU will beat the UW?
Click to expand...

They'll beat them by 2 scores Marvin, is that what you want to hear?


----------



## BonMallari

Reginald said:


> Being on the west coast you see more of the Stanford Cardinal than we do here in the Midwest. So I'll ask, what about the Love kid?
> 
> Thanks


He should have gone pro last year...He was hurt a lot this year from what I understand and had a horrible year...

The thing with Taylor is he has no QB, everyone in the stadium knows he is getting the ball, the opponents put 8 in the box and he still gets yardage, plus he has game breaking speed...should be a front runner for the Heisman next year


----------



## BonMallari

The CFB has made all the other bowls insignificant. At least with the BCS bowls they were all a big deal


Scary thought for CFB playoff....Notre Dame vs Oklahoma for the National Championship


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> They'll beat them by 2 scores Marvin, is that what you want to hear?


That would come as no surprise to me. The reason I asked is I have not watched OSU FB 
since the days of Woody Hayes so I have no idea how good they are.


----------



## crackerd

Notre Sham makes a mockery out of the proceedings - only way they should EVER rate a playoff berth is if it expanded to 16 teams and the Flailing Irish would have to finish their season undefeated even to make that playoff field.

Though they might make a pretty good FCS championship game opponent for Swiz's NDSU Bison...



BonMallari said:


> The CFB has made all the other bowls insignificant. At least with the BCS bowls they were all a big deal
> 
> 
> Scary thought for CFB playoff....Notre Dame vs Oklahoma for the National Championship


----------



## crackerd

Tim, ol' Freddie just charms y'all as the Jared Lorenzen prototype made good as a football lifer. Some calls if not exactly clamor last spring for Saban to bring him home as OC at 'Bama. Good head on Freddie's...belly, er, shoulders and grounded by his beliefs both spiritual and in stretching a football field. Personally, Browns better off by a mile naming him HC over dead-but-don't-know-it GB retread Skunky Mike McCarthy, who's probably going to get the job based on his conclusively having utilized Aaron Rodgers' jerseytail to "have you know, I'm a highly successful NFL head coach."



Tim Mc said:


> MG, we are loving us some Freddie Kitchens up in Cleveland. Not sure what's gonna happen with our coaching situation but Freddie has been so impressive stepping up and taking over with Baker and the offense the way he has. Just a down to earth football savant. Hoping he's here for the long haul. He even drew a comparison of the passion of Brown's fans and Tide fans.
> That's big medicine in Cleveland.


----------



## Tim Mc

CFP committee really did their due diligence this year.


----------



## EdA

Tim Mc said:


> CFP committee really didgence their due diligence this year.


With my limited knowledge of things CF related my due diligence said Clemson vs AL for the Natl Championship game, all the others were pretenders.


----------



## Tim Mc

EdA said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> CFP committee really didgence their due diligence this year.
> 
> 
> 
> With my limited knowledge of things CF related my due diligence said Clemson vs AL for the Natl Championship game, all the others were pretenders.
Click to expand...

It looks that way, Doc. I'm still thinking Georgia was one of the four best teams though.


----------



## EdA

Tim Mc said:


> It looks that way, Doc. I'm still thinking Georgia was one of the four best teams though.


Based on Notre Dame’s performance it certainly appears that you are correct.


----------



## Marvin S

OK ranked 80th in the nation in D & proved that.
ND has always been overrated & lucked out this year with a really weak schedule but big name programs. 
Is beating a team like MI without a QB a feather in a program's hat? 
GA & FL both looked like they should have been in a playoff somewhere. 
There are still games to play to sort of line up comparative strengths of conferences. 
It does look like the SEC has there fair share of turkeys also. 

16 team playoff is the only way to go. Teams like AL & Clempson would have to face 
stiff competition 4 weeks in a row, without cupcakes. There could be a different result. 
At the least there would be some suspense.


----------



## BonMallari

expanding the playoff doesn't work...the #7 and 8 teams in the nation don't deserve a shot at the National Championship..you start expanding the playoff you start making the regular season meaningless...look no further than NCAA hoops...the regular season no longer matters, all they care about is getting in the "dance of 64" and making their run from there

in retrospect do Georgia and Ohio St have a claim that they should have been the 4th team...of course they do

take the five conference champions and one at large team...let them play for all the marbles


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> expanding the playoff doesn't work...the #7 and 8 teams in the nation don't deserve a shot at the National Championship..you start expanding the playoff you start making the regular season meaningless...look no further than NCAA hoops...the regular season no longer matters, all they care about is getting in the "dance of 64" and making their run from there
> 
> in retrospect do Georgia and Ohio St have a claim that they should have been the 4th team...of course they do
> 
> take the five conference champions and one at large team...let them play for all the marbles


That will be decided on New Years day. The Husky losses were by 5, 3 & 2 points. & I believe our coach is 
better than average & not subject to childish tantrums on the sidelines, AKA saban, the wonderful.


----------



## BonMallari

Applewhite got st it canned at Houston, rumours say they want Holgerson from West Va.

I sure hope Herman doesn't hire him at UT, maybe Saban will hire him back since his OC is going to Maryland


----------



## bamajeff

BonMallari said:


> maybe Saban will hire him back since his OC is going to Maryland


Saban told him to look elsewhere his first stint in Tuscaloosa, so I'd say that's highly doubtful. Enos will most likely move into the OC role and Saban will hire another coach who is an top-notch recruiter. They have some flexibility on what position the new coach actually coaches.


----------



## crackerd

Appleshite's got as much chance of landing in Tuscaloosa again as Hugh Hefner getting dug up and charged with #MeToo war crimes.

Holgorsen obviously thinks if the playoff expands, Houston's got a better chance of getting in as a Group of Five entry than a Power Five team (WVU) that came fairly close this year - closer yet if they hadn't been screwed out of a TD on a ridiculous OPI call on Sills V in the end zone that was the difference in a 59-56 loss to OK.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> Appleshite's got as much chance of landing in Tuscaloosa again as Hugh Hefner getting dug up and charged with #MeToo war crimes.
> 
> Holgorsen obviously thinks if the playoff expands, Houston's got a better chance of getting in as a Group of Five entry than a Power Five team (WVU) that came fairly close this year - closer yet if they hadn't been screwed out of a TD on a ridiculous OPI call on Sills V in the end zone that was the difference in a 59-56 loss to OK.
> 
> MG


Houston has a deep pocketed alumnus/benefactor named Tillman Fertitta (owns the Houston Rockets, along with many restaurant chains, and the Golden Nugget casino) he can write whatever the check needs to be to attract a winning coach...If Holgerson is their target then its all about $$$$


----------



## swliszka

BonMallari #762 Very interesting. Thanks. Follow the money trail. IMO these "professional" teams in football and bb should have their own self-supported minor leagues. Never will happen.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Houston has a deep pocketed alumnus/benefactor named Tillman Fertitta (owns the Houston Rockets, along with many restaurant chains, and the Golden Nugget casino) he can write whatever the check needs to be to attract a winning coach...*If Holgerson is their target then its all about $$$$*


Or it could be all about more - _much_ more - money for getting Houston and another school into the Big 12-With-10 Teams so that it just becomes the Big 12 period. Speculation has ranged from A(lamo Country - i.e., UTSanAntone) to T(ulane).

Stan#763 would root for the NDSU Bison being the ideal candidate however, with the Roger Maris Museum in the West Acres Mall in Fargo serving as the new Big 12 Conference HQ location of course!

MG


----------



## swliszka

crackerd #764 Fargo shopping Mall is a proper place for Maris Museum. Spectacular location for followers of US purchasing power. Besides up the road (west) from the North Dakota Retriever Club. The Great Fargo Ditch....


----------



## jgsanders

Hey Marvin, a real barn burner going on right now between your PAC 12 ducks and Sparty. 7-6 with 2 minutes to go. Kudos to the Oregon QB getting some good advice and taking it by returning to school next year.


----------



## crackerd

And Zer-*O*-gon wins​ by that same massive score, as old buddy SECfer (Schaeffer) would put it, thus guaranteeing that Quacker Coach Mario Cristobal has the bonafides to be named new head coach at the U replacing the Reverend (Ret.) Richt. 'Cause other than that bowl victory and a few years as Saban's OL coach at 'Bama, he's the same coach fired by Fla. International six years ago. Of course, coming to Florida from Zer-*O*-gon, he could also come to be known as Willie Taggart II unless he steps up W-L production ...




jgsanders said:


> Hey Marvin, a real barn burner going on right now between your PAC 12 ducks and Sparty. 7-6 with 2 minutes to go. Kudos to the Oregon QB getting some good advice and taking it by returning to school next year.


----------



## jgsanders

I will say the Ducks were colorful though. And that’s what counts. Kinda like those prized drake shovelers and hooded mergansers.


----------



## crackerd

Or could have had the bonafides, had Cristobal not turned down the U, which went with Manny Diaz, he of no prior head coaching experience. Oops, check that: Diaz had a few days of off-season head-coaching experience, having been hired earlier this month by Temple...



crackerd said:


> And Zer-*O*-gon wins​ by that same massive score, as old buddy SECfer (Schaeffer) would put it, thus guaranteeing that Quacker Coach Mario Cristobal has the bonafides to be named new head coach at the U replacing the Reverend (Ret.) Richt. 'Cause other than that bowl victory and a few years as Saban's OL coach at 'Bama, he's the same coach fired by Fla. International six years ago. Of course, coming to Florida from Zer-*O*-gon, he could also come to be known as Willie Taggart II unless he steps up W-L production ...


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Hey Marvin, a real barn burner going on right now between your PAC 12 ducks and Sparty. 7-6 with 2 minutes to go. Kudos to the Oregon QB getting some good advice and taking it by returning to school next year.





crackerd said:


> And Zer-*O*-gon wins​ by that same massive score, as old buddy SECfer (Schaeffer) would put it, thus guaranteeing that Quacker Coach Mario Cristobal has the bonafides to be named new head coach at the U replacing the Reverend (Ret.) Richt. 'Cause other than that bowl victory and a few years as Saban's OL coach at 'Bama, he's the same coach fired by Fla. International six years ago. Of course, coming to Florida from Zer-*O*-gon, he could also come to be known as Willie Taggart II unless he steps up W-L production ...


After last years fiasco in bowls by the PAC-12, even 1 pointers are good. Stanford also squeaked through.
Winning by 35 or 1 looks the same in the win column & probably means there were worthy opponents well 
matched & not Cupcakes. Irish & Sooner regards.


----------



## jgsanders

Yeah, great hire by Miami. In about 24 hours time span , Richt “retires”, a promise from their AD a national search will be conducted, and they hire the Coach only mighty Temple would hire. Good choice Canes. ACC baby! Don’t get me wrong, couldn’t care less what they do, but that’s a head shaker. Dan Mullen is probably happy about the state of college football in Florida right now.


----------



## BonMallari

reports are Holgerson to Houston....20M/5 years..I think that is more than they paid Herman when he was there...if he gets himself a hotshot QB he will return that program to the glory years..good offensive minded play caller


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Great win for TAMU. I hope TW, Jace and Erik come back for their senior season. I don't know how TW will grade for the NFL since he is rather small (short). If he comes back I think he has a shot at the Heisman.


----------



## crackerd

Our founder - of the rtf CFB thread - has gone unheard from for months, but we can all rest assured that Our Jacob has been deep in consultation with the Rosy Finch Boys LLC plotting to dethrone the defending champs (UCF of course) in the PlayStation Fiesta Bowl. And sure enough the Who is already on the champs' goal line with the dethroning in progress.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Our founder - of the rtf CFB thread - has gone unheard from for months, but we can all rest assured that Our Jacob has been deep in consultation with the Rosy Finch Boys LLC plotting to dethrone the defending champs (UCF of course) in the PlayStation Fiesta Bowl. And sure enough the Who is already on the champs' goal line with the dethroning in progress.
> 
> MG


Apparently the Who is de-emphasizing FB on their way to FCS status .


----------



## jgsanders

Gotta tip your cap to the LSU QB for his toughness today. He got leveled after that int in the 1st quarter, came back in, and performed well. I thought for sure he was done.


----------



## crackerd

Gotta give the defending champs their due, too - they played within three TDs most of the game, even against an LSU defense missing nine (9) starters, and were only outgained about 3-1 and barely more total offense than the Who had penalty yards. A playoff-worthy performance by UCF - if they were in the FCS playoffs with Notre Sham trying to dethrone the NDSU Bison.

MG


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> Gotta give the defending champs their due, too - they played within three TDs most of the game, even against an LSU defense missing nine (9) starters, and were only outgained about 3-1 and barely more total offense than the Who had penalty yards. A playoff-worthy performance by UCF - if they were in the FCS playoffs with Notre Sham trying to dethrone the NDSU Bison.
> 
> MG


Hey, don’t let facts get in the way of a good Cinderella story.


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> Gotta give the defending champs their due, too - they played within three TDs most of the game, even against an LSU defense missing nine (9) starters, and were only outgained about 3-1 and barely more total offense than the Who had penalty yards. A playoff-worthy performance by UCF - if they were in the FCS playoffs with Notre Sham trying to dethrone the NDSU Bison.
> 
> MG


In all fairness, UCF was without their starting QB too due to a nasty knee injury. That would hurt/kill most every Power 5 school, much less a group 5 school. Not a UCF apologist, but they did give great effort and weren’t intimidated by the LSU uniforms today.


----------



## EdA

jgsanders said:


> In all fairness, UCF was without their starting QB too due to a nasty knee injury. That would hurt/kill most every Power 5 school, much less a group 5 school.


Would that be comparable to AL losing it’s starting QB in the SEC Championship game?


----------



## crackerd

jgsanders said:


> In all fairness, UCF was without their starting QB too due to a nasty knee injury. That would hurt/kill most every Power 5 school, much less a group 5 school. *Not a UCF apologist, but they did give great effort and weren’t intimidated by the LSU uniforms today*.


Looked like LSU didn't have a lot of uniformed players left to intimidate anybody, but of those worn vs. UCF, the purple was all too often clashing with the gold. In other words, had LSU been better at getting out of their own way today, they would've won by 50. The irony is the true freshman UCF QB would project as potential starter for about 10 SEC teams next year, while Tua's Hawaiia homie Milton might be an "inspirational leader" for...Vandy were _*he*_ in the conference.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

EdA said:


> Would that be comparable to AL losing it’s starting QB in the SEC Championship game?


In all fairness, I said “most”. Bama doesn’t apply. They certainly aren’t “most”. How would LSU have faired if their QB didn’t come back after that int and crumbling hit in the 1st quarter down 14-3. You guys did see the first quarter correct?

It was a good game. I like both teams.


----------



## EdA

jgsanders said:


> In all fairness, I said “most”. Bama doesn’t apply. They certainly aren’t “most”. How would LSU have faired if their QB didn’t come back after that int and crumbling hit in the 1st quarter down 14-3. You guys did see the first quarter correct?
> 
> 
> It was a good game. I like both teams.


Not nit picking, me too, like CF more every year even though it has become the NFL Minor League it is still the best game in town.


----------



## jgsanders

Bon, 20-7 at the half. 

Could you argue for a 10-2 UGA to be in the playoffs after a home game vs Bama in Atlanta? With Bama’s starting QB hurt and the lead. 2 scores I think. Could not care less what happens in 2nd half or if they only have 1 true starter playing 
this game.


----------



## EdA

Welcome back UT and TAMU to CF relevance, I for one have missed you. The Herman and Fisher eras have changed the landscape.


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Welcome back UT and TAMU to CF relevance, I for one have missed you. The Herman and Fisher eras have changed the landscape.


too bad the egos and decision makers can't figure out a way to schedule a game again, would make for one heck of a rivalry again...

gotta give Herman props for righting the program after a horrendous start to the season..I thought beating OU was going to be the highlight but NEVER imagined a TEN win season this soon...

Fisher got as much as he could with what was left on the cupboard..They had a good bowl game too...


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> too bad the egos and decision makers can't figure out a way to schedule a game again, would make for one heck of a rivalry again...


My college football wish is a conference including OU, OK State, TTU, UT, Arky, TAMU, LSU, TCU, Baylor, MO, and maybe CO and NE but it will never happen. 
Good old days syndrome regards.


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> My college football wish is a conference including OU, OK State, TTU, UT, Arky, TAMU, LSU, TCU, Baylor, MO, and maybe CO and NE but it will never happen.
> Good old days syndrome regards.


Had the SWC/Big 12 and the Big 8 merged way back when they would have never let the juggernaut that is the SEC get the stronghold in recruiting from TX/OK/NE/ARK...but that's all hindsight..the current Big 12 hierarchy has kinda painted itself into a corner because of the egos at UT and OU...maybe now that Chris Del Conte is at the helm and no longer DeLoss Dodds maybe they will eventually reposition themselves and realize they are sitting on a recruiting Fort Knox...


----------



## Reginald

crackerd said:


> Gotta give the defending champs their due, too - they played within three TDs most of the game, even against an LSU defense missing nine (9) starters, and were only outgained about 3-1 and barely more total offense than the Who had penalty yards. A playoff-worthy performance by UCF - if they were in the FCS playoffs with Notre Sham trying to dethrone the NDSU Bison.
> 
> MG


WOW, that's pretty harsh!!!


----------



## Reginald

EdA said:


> Would that be comparable to AL losing it’s starting QB in the SEC Championship game?


Nope, not even close.


----------



## crackerd

Reginald said:


> WOW, that's pretty harsh!!!


Yeah, heckuva note that All Bran and Kentucky had to uphold any semblance of SEC dominance, had the Who not been matched against a team they could almost toy with. UGa going down was predictable - they didn't want to be there, a la 'Bama-Utah(!) 10 years ago and 'Bama-Okie in the 2014 Sugar Bowl. Even with 'Bama playing for the NC again, the SEC bowl record by my count going into the championship game is 6-5. Pressure's on Saban not to let mediocrity overcome the SEC - again!

I'm all in with Bon and EdA's thinking on conference alignment - and still hoping the platinum 10-gallon hats will put their heads together and get aTm and Tejas back together again on a regular basis.

MG


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


>


About three weeks and 80 or so posts ago, I decided to observe and not participate in the discussion here with "rational football fans".

In that time I have learned three things. Number one, North Dakota State is dominating their division. Number two, that Marvin feels like the structure of the payoff North Dakota State participates in eliminate cupcakes, even though they still win by 40 every week. Number three, nobody cares but swiz and marv! 

The last couple of days has included somewhat more compelling content with putting the old SWC back together and such!

Keep up the good work guys and I'll try to stay awake as I look in on y'all every other day or so! "YAWN emoji"! LOL!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Good win by Texas. GA acted like they weren't enthused about being there. Nevertheless a great win by Texas.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> About three weeks and 80 or so posts ago, I decided to observe and not participate in the discussion here with "rational football fans".
> 
> In that time I have learned three things. Number one, North Dakota State is dominating their division. Number two, that Marvin feels like the structure of the playoff North Dakota State participates in eliminate cupcakes, even though they still win by 40 every week. Number three, nobody cares but swiz and marv!
> 
> The last couple of days has included somewhat more compelling content with putting the old SWC back together and such!
> 
> Keep up the good work guys and I'll try to stay awake as I look in on y'all every other day or so! "YAWN emoji"! LOL!


There is something about playing quality competition 4 weekends in a row & the attendant injuries that changes the landscape
& the potential outcome. But of course the AL faithful whom are successful at talking a good game might not want that. They 
would rather talk of conference realignment, though that is not a bad idea. I can remember when SMU was relevant & made the 
mistake of whacking a digit in my A finger off the day of the CO-OK annual rivalry. CO still ran single wing in those days, FYI.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> There is something about playing quality competition 4 weekends in a row & the attendant injuries that changes the landscape
> & the potential outcome. But of course the AL faithful whom are successful at talking a good game might not want that. They
> would rather talk of conference realignment, though that is not a bad idea. *I can remember when SMU was relevant & made the
> mistake of whacking a digit in my A finger off the day of the CO-OK annual rivalry.* CO still ran single wing in those days, FYI.


As long as it weren't the middle finger you extend for "No. 1", Marv, cause when you do the two of 'em together, one on each hand, you've got Bison horns! And the rtf CFB consensus is you'd be a poorer ore man if you were half de-horned!

Want to thank rose for nostalgically dropping in - and speaking of nostalgia, ask if he's old enough to remember the greatest Crimson Tider ever to come out of "Alabama North" as we say up here.










Entrenching as best we can against the All Bran-with-a-lake (Clempson) onslaught!

Also, wanting - needing - to apologize to Wayne Nutt and EdA for omitting the Ags in upholding SEC honor this postseason - they put a real whuppin' on NC State.

MG


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> The last couple of days has included somewhat more compelling content with putting the old SWC back together and such!
> 
> Keep up the good work guys and I'll try to stay awake as I look in on y'all every other day or so! "YAWN emoji"! LOL!


That would be a portion of the old SWC (minus Rice and SMU) but adding some of the old Big 8 (Okie, Okie Lite, Mizzou, Cornhusker U, CO) and LSWho


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> In all fairness, UCF was without their starting QB too due to a nasty knee injury. That would hurt/kill most every Power 5 school, much less a group 5 school. Not a UCF apologist, but they did give great effort and weren’t intimidated by the LSU uniforms today.


Honestly, it took LSU trying to rip defeat from the jaws of victory to have that game remotely close. Now, that “win” proved nothing to me. There was no intrigue for me other than seeing what Dave would do while playing 5 card stud with 5 funnies. 

There were 2 huge issues from the game for me. The shrimp boat captain yelling @ Dave Aranda yet again. If that wasn’t bad enough, he literally yelled “You dumb MFer” @ Joe Burrow. The irony in that is unreal. The career DL coach would never be accepted into The Ohio State, let alone graduate. Joe graduated early.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> My college football wish is a conference including OU, OK State, TTU, UT, Arky, TAMU, LSU, TCU, Baylor, MO, and maybe CO and NE but it will never happen.
> Good old days syndrome regards.


Unequivocally, frick that wish. I’m perfectly fine with adding Texas & OU to The SEC, but have no desire for LSU to play in that projected conference. As much as I hate knowing my team flat out can’t compete with some SEC schools with this coaching staff, I am totally against leaving the conference. LSU has to get better. Plain & simple. The gayturds, TAMU, & Texas all are trending up. LSU needs to either hold this staff to the expectations they were supposed to have on them or publicly retract their statement about competing for championships.


----------



## crackerd

Now that's the rft CFB thread founder we all know and love, the Jacob who oozes thin and rancid gumbo of contempt from his every pore for Yaw-Yaw Foobaw et al!

MG


----------



## Marvin S

& the Seattle Times reporter who stated in his column today "It's Time for Chris Peterson to win a Big One!"


----------



## Steve Thornton

Wayne Nutt said:


> Good win by Texas. GA acted like they weren't enthused about being there. Nevertheless a great win by Texas.



We got our butts kicked good. Good win by Texas. Word from down home is the players were way less than enthused. The first three practices did not go well and Kirby had to call a meeting to try and build some enthusiasm. It really shows that you can have talented players but also need motivation and teamwork.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Now that's the rft CFB thread founder we all know and love, the Jacob who oozes thin and rancid gumbo of contempt from his every pore for Yaw-Yaw Foobaw et al!
> 
> MG


LOL. Good one. I am eating gumbo for supper tonight.


----------



## Marvin S

Hey you AL & Clempson fans, you need to support your teams. Tickets going on Stubhub for $150 or less. 
Look to play the title game in front of less than a full house. Fair weather folks unite :razz:.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin, bama and clemson fans are too busy buying in a down market right now to worry about tickets that will come down in price even more prior to game time.

Both sets of fans did buy airline tickets in July however!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Marvin, bama and clemson fans are too busy buying in a down market right now to worry about tickets that will come down in price even more prior to game time.
> 
> Both sets of fans did buy airline tickets in July however!


Good for you John. Enjoy the game. Hopefully the weather will be CA like. We will also!


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> Hey you AL & Clempson fans, you need to support your teams. Tickets going on Stubhub for $150 or less. Look to play the title game in front of less than a full house. Fair weather folks unite :razz:.


Marvin, I have no doubt there is Bama fatigue and surely Clemps fatigue nationally, but not from those 2 fan bases. This particular 1 is a case of bad geography. About half of Clemp fans I know drove to Dallas vs flying as airfare was expensive just to get to TX. After the Semi finals, Delta announced direct flights out of our regional airport, GSP. Great news right...wrong...starting at $1,600. Hotels are $500-$800 a night out there. I don't think there are many major/close airports to Bama either. Even if you make the drive to Atlanta, cheapest flight I saw yesterday was $1,100. Too far to drive for this 1.

2 years ago when it was bama vs clempson 2 for the Natty in Florida, tickets to the game did not get below $2k. We had friends that drove down there thinking prices would come down by game time, but they never did. A long drive not to get in the stadium. One cool thing did happen to those folks who couldn't get in and were left to tailgate in the parking lot though, they heard the stadium ERUPT about 3-5 seconds before the TV showed Renfrow's last second TD catch and knew what happened before us sitting at home.


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Marvin, I have no doubt there is Bama fatigue and surely Clemps fatigue nationally, but not from those 2 fan bases. This particular 1 is a case of bad geography. About half of Clemp fans I know drove to Dallas vs flying as airfare was expensive just to get to TX. After the Semi finals, Delta announced direct flights out of our regional airport, GSP. Great news right...wrong...starting at $1,600. Hotels are $500-$800 a night out there. I don't think there are many major/close airports to Bama either. Even if you make the drive to Atlanta, cheapest flight I saw yesterday was $1,100. Too far to drive for this 1.
> 
> 2 years ago when it was bama vs clempson 2 for the Natty in Florida, tickets to the game did not get below $2k. We had friends that drove down there thinking prices would come down by game time, but they never did. A long drive not to get in the stadium. One cool thing did happen to those folks who couldn't get in and were left to tailgate in the parking lot though, they heard the stadium ERUPT about 3-5 seconds before the TV showed Renfrow's last second TD catch and knew what happened before us sitting at home.


I was joking! I can not understand spending $10K to attend a game that you can watch in the comfort of your TV room, 
eat your own chips & salsa, do a burger on the grill unless: you would like to be there when guys like Hunter Renfrow do 
big boy stuff & experience the moment. 

I have been to one FB game in my life where the crowd was over 1K. Eagles-Seahawks with Cunningham-Krieg as the QB's. 
The only reason the invite was available was no one thought it to be a good game. I thought them to be wrong, the ticket 
was free & both teams made the playoffs with the Hawks going to the AFC champ round. My Saturdays as a Husky were 
spent working to get through school debt-free, even then I'm not sure I would have attended a game. Jim Owens regards!


----------



## EdA

https://apple.news/A_TCz9pwaRIW2IjN_ioMRyQ
The tickets are relatively cheap due to low demand, who thought Santa Clara CA was a great place for this game?


----------



## Reginald

EdA said:


> https://apple.news/A_TCz9pwaRIW2IjN_ioMRyQ
> The tickets are relatively cheap due to low demand, who thought Santa Clara CA was a great place for this game?


The same people who thought Tampa Bay would be a good place for the NCAA Hockey championship a few years ago. 

The same people who hold college athletes (Silvio De Sousa) hostage because they can. 

The NCAA doesn't care about anyone or anything other than their money!!!!


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> I have been to one FB game in my life where the crowd was over 1K. Eagles-Seahawks with Cunningham-Krieg as the QB's. The only reason the invite was available was no one thought it to be a good game. I thought them to be wrong, the ticket
> was free & both teams made the playoffs with the Hawks going to the AFC champ round. My Saturdays as a Husky were
> spent working to get through school debt-free, even then I'm not sure I would have attended a game. Jim Owens regards!


Marv, all that makes good smokescreen for your *PETA-defying action* this week on the south range of TR, as a bison drover for tomorrow's NDSU-Eastern Washington FCS championship game in Frisco, Tex. - where being the best bison drover in Flyover country will get you into your second "FB game where the crowd's (slightly) over 1K."

MG

PS Almost forgot to acknowledge your "co-drover" in the proceedings - Stan Swiz, in the "Rowdy Yates" role/roll






for getting y'all and all them bison into Frisco City!


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marv, all that makes good smokescreen for your *PETA-defying action* this week on the south range of TR, as a bison drover for tomorrow's NDSU-Eastern Washington FCS championship game in Frisco, Tex. - where being the best bison drover in Flyover country will get you into your second "FB game where the crowd's (slightly) over 1K."
> 
> MG
> 
> PS Almost forgot to acknowledge your "co-drover" in the proceedings - Stan Swiz, in the "Rowdy Yates" role/roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for getting y'all and all them bison into Frisco City!


I have done that also. Drove a herd of Herefords to the stockyards in Vivian, SD for their 
trip to Chicago . Close to 75 years ago! We didn't have Stetson's & no cowboy boots. 
Used to go out in the pasture to get the herd bulls. Ranger the dominant bull of about 
10, would let me jump on his back & ride back to the feed bunks . 

Where they grazed is now a very large game farm & folks fly in from all over the country 
to hunt pheasants of which there were none when I was there. 

It should be a good game.


----------



## BonMallari

one of the reasons there is low interest in tickets to the National Championship game is the cost of attending that particular venue...I have a few friends who live in the Bay Area and they tell me the headache and cost of attending a Niners game at Levi Garrett Stadium makes it cost prohibitive...


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> one of the reasons there is low interest in tickets to the National Championship game is the cost of attending that particular venue...I have a few friends who live in the Bay Area and they tell me the headache and cost of attending a Niners game at Levi Garrett Stadium makes it cost prohibitive...


If Cal Poly Pomona were playing the North & South Dakota Amalgamated U. Liz Warren Pocahontas DNA Strands for the NC, none of this would matter.

As it is, you've got the image below from a tweet by Stewart Mandel late of Sports Illustrated that reads: "Six minutes before kickoff. A Rose Bowl berth on the line." (And 132 fans in the stands at Levi's Stadium for the Pac-12 championship game between U-Dub and U-tah.)


----------



## Reginald

Looks like OU has a new DC. 

Looks Like OSU lost their DC but gained the #2 QB behind Clemson's Lawrence coming out of HS a couple years ago. Fields to transfer to Ohio State.


----------



## jgsanders

Yes, Fields to THE OSU. There was a discussion on the 2017 CFB thread about who was the #1 Qb recruit coming into this year, as there are many agencies/companies that “rate” these high school kids. 1 is starting in the Natty and 1 is transferring. I don’t blame Fields for thinking he could go to UGA and win the job despite stiff competition. T Lawrence did that. I do wonder out loud why his “mulligan” college is ThE OSU. It’s not like he won’t have to compete there? They have talent at Qb other than Haskins too. That’s a compliment to OSU, not a slight. 

If I’m a Fields fan, I’d be concerned. Why not go to a top 25ish school with QB issues where you know you can start if you wanna play. Maybe play baseball too. I think it’s a gamble for the young man. Hope it works out for all. But candidly, I personally have talent concerns about Fields playing big time CFB. Any limitations on number of times you can transfer? 

Any thoughts Tim?


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Yes, Fields to THE OSU. There was a discussion on the 2017 CFB thread about who was the #1 Qb recruit coming into this year, as there are many agencies/companies that “rate” these high school kids. 1 is starting in the Natty and 1 is transferring. I don’t blame Fields for thinking he could go to UGA and win the job despite stiff competition. T Lawrence did that. I do wonder out loud why his “mulligan” college is ThE OSU. It’s not like he won’t have to compete there? They have talent at Qb other than Haskins too. That’s a compliment to OSU, not a slight.
> 
> If I’m a Fields fan, I’d be concerned. Why not go to a top 25ish school with QB issues where you know you can start if you wanna play. Maybe play baseball too. I think it’s a gamble for the young man. Hope it works out for all. But candidly, I personally have talent concerns about Fields playing big time CFB. Any limitations on number of times you can transfer?
> 
> Any thoughts Tim?


I'm not Tim but:

Gardner Minshew did well for himself by going to a less than outstanding U. 
As did Russell Wilson, where is the guy his coach thought would do better?
It's not like some damn good programs don't need a QB, really bad. One of 
those would be where Russell went.


----------



## swliszka

crackerd #810 Your just a disappointed "Mud Hen" fan (Delaware) unable to control your passions. Watching a dynasty is hard to swallow. Time measures us all.

Fargo Ditch veteran...You?


----------



## Reginald

Marvin S said:


> I'm not Tim but:
> 
> Gardner Minshew did well for himself by going to a less than outstanding U.
> As did Russell Wilson, where is the guy his coach thought would do better?
> It's not like some damn good programs don't need a QB, really bad. One of
> those would be where Russell went.


I agree with you here Marv. Why not go to a school who is in a power 5 conference, who is generally competitive, meaning they compete for a conference title but isn't always rank in the top 10, i.e. Sconny. If he fails to win the starting gig at thee OSU his ship will have sailed.


----------



## crackerd

Marv, own up: You call that fake drop-kick that went for an Eastern Wash TD just before half? Beautifully executed. Good ballgame, but for the Red Turfer QB who's in the middle of a turnover nightmare.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Reginald said:


> I agree with you here Marv. Why not go to a school who is in a power 5 conference, who is generally competitive, meaning they compete for a conference title but isn't always rank in the top 10, i.e. Sconny. If he fails to win the starting gig at thee OSU his ship will have sailed.


There was no way Fields was going to transfer anywhere where he wasnt all but assured he was going to be a starter. The whole transfer process stinks to high heaven, it's obviously been in the works for awhile. What are the chances he goes to a program where the QB will declare himself for the NFL draft. Now Fields is petitioning the NCAA and claiming hardship so he can play in 2019.. you can bet Urban Meyer had his grubby thumbprint all over this transfer


----------



## swliszka

NDSU 38 X Eastern Washington 24 That makes 7 FCS National Championships for the BISONS !


----------



## roseberry

Ndsu and another cupcake!


----------



## roseberry

I don't really have a problem with the transfer situation. Kirby played Fromm instead of Fields this year because Fromm's mom asked him to and he couldn't say no to her. Fields realizes she ain't getting uglier in the next 12 months.


----------



## BonMallari

well here we are at the end of the college football season and thru all the hyperbole and rhetoric and we wind up with the two teams that were the consensus picks to wind up in the championship game....not going to pull for one over another..I like Saban...I like Dabo...I want a competitive game that doesn't hinge on a targeting call


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> well here we are at the end of the college football season and thru all the hyperbole and rhetoric and we wind up with the two teams that were the consensus picks to wind up in the championship game....not going to pull for one over another..I like Saban...I like Dabo...I want a competitive game that doesn't hinge on a targeting call


Or that doesn't hinge on another year of eligibility - his *17th* by my and rose's count - granted to that S'C'lina swamp mosquito Hunter Renfrow in the continuing saga of enabling him to become Clemps's oldest living undergraduate...

MG


----------



## roseberry

Renfro has a son who early enrolled and is on the clemson scout team for bowl prep!


----------



## Tim Mc

Any predictions? Should be another classic. No doubt the two best teams in the country. 
Clemson 51-48


----------



## roseberry

Clemson, 100 to zero.


----------



## EdA

Casually wondering if Saban felt intimidated being interviewed by a gorgeous African American woman (Maria Taylor) who is fully a head taller than him?


----------



## Tim Mc

EdA said:


> Casually wondering if Saban felt intimidated being interviewed by a gorgeous African American woman (Maria Taylor) who is fully a head taller than him?


Gorgeous is right.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Clemson, 100 to zero.


rose, you may not be but about 20 points off when it's mercifully over. Okie exposed Tide's secondary and LB play, and Clemps has stripped 'em naked. Hats off to Clemps bringing it home.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Yikes, I’m surprised for sure.


----------



## jgsanders

Just sitttin' on the dock of the BAY!WATCHIN THE TIDE ROLL AWAY!


----------



## John Robinson

Nice play by Tau right there.


----------



## BonMallari

they ran Venables (DC) out of town when he was at OU..but he has thoroughly confused Tua....the QB for Clemson has got a gun of an arm


----------



## jgsanders

Anybody like apples????How 'bout 'em apples baby!!!!!


----------



## BonMallari

jgsanders said:


> Anybody like apples????How 'bout 'em apples baby!!!!!


You're gonna have to add another year on your signature line in about half an hour


----------



## crackerd

Doggone it, sanders - Dabo's still got the first team in there! (That's a joke, son, he's entitled to play anybody and everybody as long as he wants on this ignominious evening for 'Bama - but a glorious day for Clemps).

MG


----------



## John Robinson

That Trevor Lawrence was something!


----------



## roseberry

Congrats Clemson! A beatdown! 
But as swami I didn't see that 16 coming?


----------



## BonMallari

I can see why Dabo is such a great recruiter....he can turn on the down-home souther charm with the best of them


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Congrats Clemson! A beatdown!
> But as swami I didn't see that 16 coming?


very classy Rose! You the Man my friend!


----------



## Reginald

BonMallari said:


> they ran Venables (DC) out of town when he was at OU..but he has thoroughly confused Tua....the QB for Clemson has got a gun of an arm


No, not really. He was a co-DC with Bob's DA brother Mike. The Co's weren't existing all that well together so family took precedent. OU's Defensive has been lacking ever since.

BTW, the 2 picks thrown by Tua were purely bad throws. He threw behind his receiver on the first and over threw his receiver on the 2nd.


----------



## swliszka

Every dog has its day. Clemson whupped Alabama. Roseberry how about that cupcake? North Alabama will rise again?


----------



## crackerd

Stan, Clemps weren't much of a dog and will almost certainly have many more "days" ahead - and then Dabo will hear Mama calling and...sanders can provide the rest of this fairy tale about the boy from Pelham, Ala.

What I want to know from rose (or perhaps 'Cutty if he would kindly rejoin the conversation) is whether 'Bama's new special teams crock, er, coach, who Saban poached from aTm and Jimbo for $1M a year, will be refunding, oh, say $975K based on any half-arsed performance evaluation of his first (and hopefully only?) year on the job. 

The brilliantly-executed fake FG last night - with a 175-lb. deadbeat kicker as your lead blocker, followed by your 3rd-string QB carrying the ball smack into the defensive line - would have to be worth about a half-mil refund to the 'Bama athletic department on its own "merit."

MG


----------



## Marvin S

What about the Irish. Are they now going to be able to say, based on AL's performance
against the Clempson juggernaut, that they deserved to be in the final 4? That's really sad!


----------



## Tim Mc

jgsanders said:


> roseberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Clemson! A beatdown!
> But as swami I didn't see that 16 coming?
> 
> 
> 
> very classy Rose! You the Man my friend!
Click to expand...

The Tide fans on this thread are always gracious in defeat . Not that it happens very often.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

They certainly don’t have to worry about dropping a game to LSU anytime soon. Next season makes like 9 in a row. CFB sure was a lot more fun when the streak was going the other way. 

Spin this thing forward. Do the gumps finish with the highest rated recruiting class ever? St. Nick likely goes the next couple years without a loss. It’s just the way these things go. Of course he could easily retire next season after another National Championship. That would give him 7, which is completion. How good does Ohio State look next year under their new HC? Can Harbaugh win the game against the buckeyes next year? What about Texas? Do they get put in the group of teams that can compete for a National Championship? How much will TAMU improve in year 2? What about Cousin Eddie’s team in Gainesville? Does Kirby win another SEC Championship next year @ Georgia? How will Washington look next year? What about SC without Kliff as The OC? Does Clemson take a step back with the loses along the lines & the enigma that is Hunter Renfro? Can Florida State turn it around? What about The Pirate’s team? How does OU look next year with a new DC? Did I miss anyone’s team??


----------



## crackerd

Jacob - you sly Phil Robertson sort, you! Ain't you clever duck-calling the *2019 rtf College Football Thread* into the blocks (and tackles), and opening up on it?

Tim, we ain't *that* gracious, we's mostly sayin' *Goodness gracious!* at the Clemps having their way with 'Bama. And looking forward to next year, which Jacob's graciously if surreptitiously kicked off above.

Do need to make Jacob aware that St. Nick will probably be consulting Le Smiles (as part-time 'Bama "analyst" to augment his KU salary) on any future 'Bama fake FGs. And to say that the sainted if Clemps-beleagured personage probably ain't been so embarrassed by a loss of this magnitude since the 'Who lost to who? - *UAB!* - 13-10 in 2-triple-aught.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> They certainly don’t have to worry about dropping a game to LSU anytime soon. Next season makes like 9 in a row. CFB sure was a lot more fun when the streak was going the other way.
> 
> Spin this thing forward. Do the gumps finish with the highest rated recruiting class ever? St. Nick likely goes the next couple years without a loss. It’s just the way these things go. Of course he could easily retire next season after another National Championship. That would give him 7, which is completion. How good does Ohio State look next year under their new HC? Can Harbaugh win the game against the buckeyes next year? What about Texas? Do they get put in the group of teams that can compete for a National Championship? How much will TAMU improve in year 2? What about Cousin Eddie’s team in Gainesville? Does Kirby win another SEC Championship next year @ Georgia? How will Washington look next year? What about SC without Kliff as The OC? Does Clemson take a step back with the loses along the lines & the enigma that is Hunter Renfro? Can Florida State turn it around? What about The Pirate’s team? How does OU look next year with a new DC? Did I miss anyone’s team??


will only answer to the teams that I follow 

1. Texas will compete for a conference championship, but they still need to show me that they can recruit a ton of legit 4 and 5 star blue chip recruits at least two years in a row. Ehlinger is a good, gritty QB, but is he in the same conversation as the QB's from Clemson or Alabama..not even close..Texas also needs to recruit some playmakers on defense, kids who can fly to the ball...the program is going in the right direction, but until they are the team to beat in the Big 12, they aren't in the National conversation..They have LSU on the schedule next year so that will go a long way in showing if they are a National power again

2. USC Trojans are a mess, Helton and Swann grasped at the shiny object to save their jobs but Kliff will probably land an NFL gig...why I dont know...USC has a fine young QB and they got the #1 prospect to commit last week but if Helton cant beat the Irish and UCLA before Chip gets the ship upright then he is gone

3. Washington Huskies will have Jacob Eason (transferred from Georgia) and will be an improvement over Browning..Peterson is a very good coach and runs a good program, will be solid but not a world beater..not yet


when all the dust has settled on recruiting I expect Clemson and Alabama to finish 1-2 again, they are stockpiling talent and it shows up at the end of the year


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> The Tide fans on this thread are always gracious in defeat . Not that it happens very often.


 Tim, I don't know if it's gracious or not to say this but I had to stop by the Dollar General store first thing this morning and get a donut cushion for the raw a** that game gave me from the pick 6 on!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

ClemPson put on AL. I was surprised at the lopsided final score. Was Jalen around?


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> ClemPson put on AL. I was surprised at the lopsided final score. Was Jalen around?


QB was not the problem, Tom Brady could not have salvaged that game. Clemson won because their big guys dominated the other side’s big guys. Great offense was but the icing on the cake.


----------



## jgsanders

G


EdA said:


> QB was not the problem, Tom Brady could not have salvaged that game. Clemson won because their big guys dominated the other side’s big guys. Great offense was but the icing on the cake.


Yes sir Doc! You nailed it! Bama got beat on the lines of scrimmage last night. Nobody is talking about that. Our Frosh Qb went virtually untouched with a clean pocket all night. No sacks and few hurries. 

Clemson is a different team now than what you saw week 2 @ A&M. T Lawrence has grown up, but he did flash excellence/bite that night with a TD on his first throw in that game before looking like a freshman. 

I firmly believe that if a dogs gonna bite you, he’ll do it as a puppy. TL and Justyn Ross are both puppies who’ll be around for at least 2 more years.


----------



## swliszka

NO cupcakes but "Little Debby" and "Girl Scout Cookie" time. At least this time the Auburn tree will not be poisoned.

Iconoclast..


----------



## Reginald

jgsanders said:


> G
> 
> Yes sir Doc! You nailed it! Bama got beat on the lines of scrimmage last night. Nobody is talking about that. Our Frosh Qb went virtually untouched with a clean pocket all night. No sacks and few hurries.
> 
> Clemson is a different team now than what you saw week 2 @ A&M. T Lawrence has grown up, but he did flash excellence/bite that night with a TD on his first throw in that game before looking like a freshman.
> 
> I firmly believe that if a dogs gonna bite you, he’ll do it as a puppy. TL and Justyn Ross are both puppies who’ll be around for at least 2 more years.


I don't think ur QB will be there after next year unless forced to do so. Not a chance!!! But that's OK just reload


----------



## bamajeff

Reginald said:


> I don't think ur QB will be there after next year unless forced to do so. Not a chance!!! But that's OK just reload


A player can't turn pro until they are 3 years removed from high school(ie: true junior, red shirt sophomore, etc)


----------



## BonMallari

So where does Jalen Hurts transfer to, which D1 school needs a QB right now....my wild guess with no credible Intel to back it up...Univ. of Houston , choice #2 UCLA


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dabo at the halftime interview by ESPN said their lead was because of turnover prone Tua. The two pick sixes he threw were just bad throws. He was having a bad game. He also fumbled the ball but luckily a team mate recovered. Maybe, just maybe Jalen would have made a difference. In the second half Clempson's defense was awesome.


----------



## Reginald

bamajeff said:


> A player can't turn pro until they are 3 years removed from high school(ie: true junior, red shirt sophomore, etc)


Well there you go, "unless forced to do so". He will be the 1st player picked when he does leave.


----------



## roseberry

Not quite so fast bama Jeff, Trevor Lawrence or any of these good freshman could play in the new XFL immediately, if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Dabo at the halftime interview by ESPN said their lead was because of turnover prone Tua. The two pick sixes he threw were just bad throws. He was having a bad game. He also fumbled the ball but luckily a team mate recovered. Maybe, just maybe Jalen would have made a difference. In the second half Clempson's defense was awesome.


What game were you watching??


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The same one you were. I just have a different opinion. Hope that’s ok.


----------



## Reginald

Wayne Nutt said:


> The same one you were. I just have a different opinion. Hope that’s ok.


The 2 picks were terrible throws I agree but only one went back for a TD. That might be what Jacob is referencing.


----------



## Marvin S

Today's WSJ has a nice article about Clempson on page A-14. 

jg, I call your attention to the 5th paragraph from the end & as a disclaimer,
I do not know the authors nor do I know anyone who plays for Clempson.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yes the second pick was turned into a touchdown but was not a pick six like the first one.


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob,
Does it bother you at all that the ACC Tigers have now put up more points in this year's title game vs Bama than LSU has in the last 5 years vs Bama playing them every year? Just curious? Not judging...


----------



## BonMallari

So Justin Fields transfers to Ohio St....the heir apparent Tate Millen has just entered transfer portal according to ESPN....smells like Urban Meyer all but guaranteed Fields that he would be the starter, what a sleazebag


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> So Justin Fields transfers to Ohio St....the heir apparent *Tate Martell* has just entered transfer portal according to ESPN....smells like Urban Meyer all but guaranteed Fields that he would be the starter, what a sleazebag


No, Bon, he guaranteed W.C. Fields enrollment in the class he's teaching at tOSU, "Integrity and Ethics in College Sports 101" - wait a minute, Tate Martell just let the rtf CFB thread ombudsman know that the class is about "leadership and character in college sports."

By the way, Martell may have been a 5-star out of high school, but he also is 5-11, 200 and was a previous commit to aTm before jumping to Urby & Sons of a Buckeye.

Also, I'm told that the rtf CFB thread ombudsman wants to ameliorate CoachJeff/BamaJeff's gloom and doom over the perceived end of the Crimson Tide dynasty by saying that the jettisoning of a few "mis-contributors" on "stopping 'em side of the ball" will put the Tide back in sync with the mantra of Defense Wins Championships (flip side: p*ss-poor misrepresentation of defense exposes you like nothing else in today's college game).

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

BonMallari said:


> So Justin Fields transfers to Ohio St....the heir apparent Tate Millen has just entered transfer portal according to ESPN....smells like Urban Meyer all but guaranteed Fields that he would be the starter, what a sleazebag


Assuming quite a bit there, Bon. Meyer isn't the coach anymore.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Reginald said:


> The 2 picks were terrible throws I agree but only one went back for a TD. That might be what Jacob is referencing.


You are correct.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Jacob,
> Does it bother you at all that the ACC Tigers have now put up more points in this year's title game vs Bama than LSU has in the last 5 years vs Bama playing them every year? Just curious? Not judging...


Nope. It doesn’t. I’m beyond numb to it @ this point. Why care when LSU doesn’t?? I couldn’t have enjoyed this past season any less. The picture is basically me when LSU is playing.


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob, you're the Man! Thanks for not taking my college football ribbin'/nonsense to heart. I try to spread it around and can take the bad the good too.

There is good news for LSU for next year though:"LSU junior long snapper Blake Ferguson announced Tuesday that he will return to Baton Rouge for his senior season with this video on Twitter"

Apparently your long snapper felt the need to take to social media to announce his return for his senior season and the local press posted this "announcement". Wow...but in all fairness, this guy does get a lot of playin' time in the Bayou! haha!


----------



## JamesTannery

jgsanders said:


> Jacob, you're the Man! Thanks for not taking my college football ribbin'/nonsense to heart. I try to spread it around and can take the bad the good too.
> 
> There is good news for LSU for next year though:"LSU junior long snapper Blake Ferguson announced Tuesday that he will return to Baton Rouge for his senior season with this video on Twitter"
> 
> Apparently your long snapper felt the need to take to social media to announce his return for his senior season and the local press posted this "announcement". Wow...but in all fairness, this guy does get a lot of playin' time in the Bayou! haha!


Oh man, I really thought my Horns had a shot in week 2 next season, but now that they have the long snapper back I just don't know.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Jacob, you're the Man! Thanks for not taking my college football ribbin'/nonsense to heart. I try to spread it around and can take the bad the good too.
> 
> There is good news for LSU for next year though:"LSU junior long snapper Blake Ferguson announced Tuesday that he will return to Baton Rouge for his senior season with this video on Twitter"
> 
> Apparently your long snapper felt the need to take to social media to announce his return for his senior season and the local press posted this "announcement". Wow...but in all fairness, this guy does get a lot of playin' time in the Bayou! haha!


I don’t take much to hear. I prefer the back & forth bantering that happens amongst fanbases. 

‘Tis true. The long snapping game @ LSU is elite. Trust me, it’s a perfect reflection of the program these days when that’s big news. 

All that being said, it’s time to give credit where credit is due. This is something that you will probably lament & the gump fans will cheer. Tip of the cap to, “The Veteran.”


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> You nailed it! Bama got beat on the lines of scrimmage last night. Nobody is talking about that.


Well I have given the brain power on rtf 5 days and still jg...........nobody is talking about it?

Well ok sports fans, what we saw was the same crew that was dominated 53 weeks earlier doing the dominating, except vastly more dominating than dominated!

For those of you who don't interpret good ol' boy from Pelham, Alabama as well as I do, here is what i hear Dabo saying postgame.

When Dabo says, "Something like this can only be orchestrated by God!"

What Dabo really means is, "Thanky Jesus, thanky Jesus, thanky Jesus! You only let three of my boys fail that PED TEST! Please lord don't let them run that pee again!"


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Let's imagine the unlikely for a moment. In our minds let's forward to January 15th 2019 and imagine that Coach Nick Saban and Alabama win the college football playoff and we are all elite level D1 coaches looking back at our year.
> 
> Our reactions as coaches:
> I am kirby smart, "I have recruited better players than him.....and I even have a kicker."
> 
> I am dabo swinney, "man me too, my athletes are unparalleled. I get there by winning my conference and my athletic facilities are just as good or better too!"
> 
> I am lincoln riley, "I got it all too.....except defense is my missing piece."
> 
> Then all three look at each other and say, we got the skill players, we got the bigs, we got db's, we got special teams, facilities, strength and conditioning, nutrition and on and on. What is he doing that we aren't? Then dabo comments that poor old saban is even cursed to have to replace all his coordinators every season with loxley already gone to Maryland. lincoln and kirby nod say "yeah, hmmmmm?"
> 
> Does dabo then go home and tell venables to take your son and go coach somewhere else.....the only thing I'm not doing every season that he is, is changing all my coordinators!?
> 
> I noted in my comment to Tim, "change is often good". What do you guys think.....anything to it in the unlikely event the tide rolls this playoff?
> 
> It may be the only thing everyone else isn't emulating?


Ummm, tell me more about how great Saban is despite the coaching turnover? And how Venables sux? And how much better your recruiting is my friend. And how Dabo emulates the Bama factory and can’t wait to get home? Illl wait...


----------



## roseberry

Now, now, jg, did I not begin and end my weeks ago attempt at a conversation stimulating hypothesis with "unlikely" and end it with "unlikely"?

Was it not I who foretold a Clemson win by large sums of points prior to kickoff just last Monday?

Show me one post where I have ever said Coach Swinney would ever coach at Alabama? I have never said he would leave South Carolina.

Show me a post where I have ever said Coach Venables sux? I could show you a few where I thought him a great candidate for head coaching jobs the last three years.

I have never said anything derogatory about Clemson's program. Unless the truth of 4% of its scholarship football athletes(3) being recently documented to have been disqualified from participation for PED use is derogatory?

To take a little literary license as I did with Coach Swinney's comments shouldn't make a brother who just said he can dish it and take it upset......should it?

Hey, I never even said i thought PED use is bad, did I?


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Now, now, jg, did I not begin and end my weeks ago attempt at a conversation stimulating hypothesis with "unlikely" and end it with "unlikely"?
> 
> Was it not I who foretold a Clemson win by large sums of points prior to kickoff just last Monday?
> 
> Show me one post where I have ever said Coach Swinney would ever coach at Alabama? I have never said he would leave South Carolina.
> 
> Show me a post where I have ever said Coach Venables sux? I could show you a few where I thought him a great candidate for head coaching jobs the last three years.
> 
> I have never said anything derogatory about Clemson's program. Unless the truth of 4% of its scholarship football athletes(3) being recently documented to have been disqualified from participation for PED use is derogatory?
> 
> To take a little literary license as I did with Coach Swinney's comments shouldn't make a brother who just said he can dish it and take it upset......should it?
> 
> Hey, I never even said i thought PED use is bad, did I?


Being the first loser sux dude. I can’t imagine the pain of coming up short of being the 1st 15-0 champion in the SeC while losing to a little ole ACC school for the 2nd time in 3 years in the Natty. 

Does it bother you that ACC Clempson lives rent free in Bama’s head and steals their trophies (and Justyn Ross)? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Being the first loser sux dude. I can’t imagine the pain of coming up short of being the 1st 15-0 champion in the SeC while losing to a little ole ACC school for the 2nd time in 3 years in the Natty.
> 
> Does it bother you that ACC Clempson lives rent free in Bama’s head and steals their trophies (and Justyn Ross)? Asking for a friend.


Classic!

You need to update your signature line!


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> Classic!
> 
> You need to update your signature line!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Sark the new OC at AL? John, Any thoughts?


----------



## Marvin S

Wayne Nutt said:


> Sark the new OC at AL? John, Any thoughts?


Sark started on 2nd base & thought he hit a home run. He needs to drop a level & show 
what he can do with less than stellar material. He has proven to be not a particularly good 
citizen when in charge.


----------



## jgsanders

Weather pattern across the south east this week:

A low of 16

A high of 44, 

maybe more if they don’t call the dogs/Tigers off before the high.


----------



## Marvin S

Weather pattern here:

Hi in early 50's, low in low 40's. Wet cold, the 10 degrees makes a difference. 

All precipitation is liquid, 40 miles E it is white! 

About 40 Elk in the front yard grazing as we came home from dinner out. Mom 
had a Birthday.


----------



## Steve Thornton

We are having a winter warm spell with highs in the low 30's and lows in the low 20's. Saturday we are forecast for a high of 1 and low of -15. There is about a foot snow on the ground.


----------



## Guide

it was a good game....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It’s official. I’m glad for him. Cool video for those who care to watch. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/DevinWhite__40/status/1084850139154399232


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, sentiment in "Sweet Home" was the Sabanites would've traded the entire LB'ing corps and the unadulturatedly useless secondary vs. the Orange and Purple Steeple Eaters (so named for taking St. Nick down a notch from his pedestal, if you will) for Devin White. Might've been a little too one-sided on y'all's end, though.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> It’s official. I’m glad for him. Cool video for those who care to watch.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/DevinWhite__40/status/1084850139154399232


----------



## roseberry

So I go away to stomp some eggs and burn some nests and just as I expected, jg and marv teamed up on me!









Well, when I bought my doughnut cushion the other day I was thinking of you boys too! PM me addresses and I will send the gifts I got ya'll that Tuesday at the DG.









Marvin this is three sets of retreads for your walker, it always made dad a little happier and allowed him to slide a little easier!

JG I always used Icy Hot in the past, but I thought you'd like Tiger Balm! I always rubbed it on to help cure my cases of sore winner! ;-)


----------



## roseberry

Good for him jacob!

Wayne, sark is 0 and 7, I think JG can confirm those numbers!(zero first downs in seven possessions with a big lead in the second half of a title game) maybe they can get a coco to run offense in second halfs?,


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> View attachment 76944
> 
> 
> Marvin this is three sets of retreads for your walker, ;-)


I have a Mule to keep me from having to wear out any more joints. I'll accept a little joint discomfort as 
long as the thing between my ears keeps working. 5 weeks from today it will be #88 & I can guarantee 
many thought that would never happen. I do use a cane on occasion as the ankle I broke never healed 
& now has turned arthritic. The joys of living long & seeing much .


----------



## EdA

Marvin S said:


> I have a Mule to keep me from having to wear out any more joints. I'll accept a little joint discomfort as
> long as the thing between my ears keeps working. 5 weeks from today it will be #88 & I can guarantee
> many thought that would never happen. I do use a cane on occasion as the ankle I broke never healed
> & now has turned arthritic. The joys of living long & seeing much .


Congratulations for “the thing between your ears” and having another birthday! Achieving 80+ with a keen mind and a zest for life is something all of us aspire to particularly when those around us in our age group are dying with alarming regularity. 
Recently 73, in manageable good health, and enjoying life as much or more than ever regards.


----------



## jgsanders

Rose, Cracker, BamaJeff,
I do apologize for a week of nonsense from me. Allegedly(and according to my wife), I take CFB too seriously. I do enjoy the banter amongst different fan bases, and not just usual Gamecock folks here in SC who are more sad than Bama right now. 

Honestly never imagined I’d see Clempson doing what they are these days. I thought the 80’s would be as good as it ever got for us. Glad I was wrong on that point. 

After folks finally saw this team against a worthy opponent, people are/were actually commenting it wasn’t fair that our QB and WR freshman can’t go Pro now. Neither had that kind of respect 1 week ago. Marvin and many others questioned the K Bryant benching earlier this year. I was fortunate to see both in person early on, and there was no doubt.

Clemps will get knocked down a notch or 3 soon too, this I know. 

My best guess as to who does it...Texas or UGA


----------



## swliszka

Marvin #892 Enjoy your years. Most posting here will not get to 88 and many more here will not have your zest for life. Carry on.


----------



## crackerd

swliszka said:


> Marvin #892 Enjoy your years. Most posting here will not get to 88 and many more here will not have your zest for life. Carry on.


Ditto to all y'all CFB commentating elders, Stan - that zest gets a standing O from me (so long as I can still stand to give it). Nice to read the contributions from the three previous posters (well, three of the four previous posters - jg's "penitence" is still under review, but his Clempsters did get treated to Mickey D's burgers and fries in the Oval Office yesterday, so the call may be overturned in his favor!).

MG


----------



## roseberry

Marvin and JG know they are a couple of my faves on the cfb and all any of us ever do here is try and have some fun!

Don't let up JG, just as this season and our fun with this thread are now tapering to an end, so will each team's reign at the top......the next two seasons, at least, will go by fast for you and the tigers!

But damn Marvin, riding a freakin' mule seems dangerous for a guy 30 years our junior!


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> Congratulations for “the thing between your ears” and having another birthday! Achieving 80+ with a keen mind and a zest for life is something all of us aspire to particularly when those around us in our age group are dying with alarming regularity.
> Recently 73, in manageable good health, and enjoying life as much or more than ever regards.


Ed, Moments like your posting of the experience of judging a National make those days worthy of living. 



roseberry said:


> Marvin and JG know they are a couple of my faves on the cfb and all any of us ever do here is try and have some fun!
> 
> Don't let up JG, just as this season and our fun with this thread are now tapering to an end, so will each team's reign at the top......the next two seasons, at least, will go by fast for you and the tigers!
> 
> But damn Marvin, riding a freakin' mule seems dangerous for a guy 30 years our junior!


Kawasaki Mule, John. Though I will say, had I known of the opportunities for packing with mules & 
the riding thereof I might have chosen that as the hobby I pursued, though I loved the dogs!

My Grandpa farmed with horses when I was a little guy. 1st tractor in 1940.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> But damn Marvin, riding a freakin' mule seems dangerous for a guy *114-1/2* years our junior!


Yeah, Marv, I was already harking back to that rare daytime game you "suited up" for in Baton Rouge at the turn of the (next-to-) last century! Lucky for your fading (but zestful!) memory, I have come upon rare footage of the pregame ore parade!






MG


----------



## BonMallari

Tate Martell beat Jalen Hurts to the punch and is transferring to Miami...guess Jalen is going to have to go with choice #2..


----------



## bamajeff

BonMallari said:


> Tate Martell beat Jalen Hurts to the punch and is transferring to Miami...guess Jalen is going to have to go with choice #2..


Martell has to sit out a year because he's not a graduate transfer. Jalen could still go to Miami.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Tate Martell beat Jalen Hurts to the punch and is transferring to Miami...guess Jalen is going to have to go with choice #2..


CoachJeff, rose and our honorary gump Jacob might disagree with me, but wherever Hurts goes, he should choose a school with at least a semblance of a defense - because, SEC championship game evidence to the contrary, he is not the QB (yet) to be playing from behind (on.a.regular.Saturday.basis). Miami checks that box even with Martell going there, but TCU also might be the place, or maybe even Marv's Wusskies. 

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Yeah, Marv, I was already harking back to that rare daytime game you "suited up" for in Baton Rouge at the turn of the (next-to-) last century! Lucky for your fading (but zestful!) memory, I have come upon rare footage of the pregame ore parade!
> 
> 
> 
> MG


Interesting article recently about the training of the teams. They had to be trained to follow the track when going around curves. In the old days when mules were used as locomotives in the mines they were hoisted 1st in case of a mine fire as they were harder to replace than a human. The Anaconda company had them on 6 month rotations. The old Mule Ranch is at the top of the Divide between the Big Hole & Clark Fork drainages along Hwy 48 in MT. ASARCO gifted the ranch to the State when they sold the mining & smelting operation.


crackerd said:


> CoachJeff, rose and our honorary gump Jacob might disagree with me, but wherever Hurts goes, he should choose a school with at least a semblance of a defense - because, SEC championship game evidence to the contrary, he is not the QB (yet) to be playing from behind (on.a.regular.Saturday.basis). Miami checks that box even with Martell going there, but TCU also might be the place, or maybe even Marv's Wusskies. MG


Coach Peterson claims to be well stocked with "his kinda guy". Your guess would be as good as mine as to the meaning of hkg.


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> CoachJeff, rose and our honorary gump Jacob might disagree with me, but wherever Hurts goes, he should choose a school with at least a semblance of a defense - because, SEC championship game evidence to the contrary, he is not the QB (yet) to be playing from behind (on.a.regular.Saturday.basis). Miami checks that box even with Martell going there, but TCU also might be the place, or maybe even *Marv's Wusskies*.
> 
> MG


the Huskies have Jacob Eason, he was a local boy blue chipper who went to Georgia and got homesick....he is scheduled to start next year


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Jalen to OU.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Jalen to OU.


Makes perfect sense and surprised that no one considered it. Could there be a Heisman Trophy in his future?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I don’t see why he couldn’t. His accuracy dramatically improved last year & Lincoln Riley sure can cater his offense to his QB. I’m not saying he will, but I could see a season play out where he’s in contention for it.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> Makes perfect sense and surprised that no one considered it. Could there be a Heisman Trophy in his future?


Two reasons and not necessarily in this order: the current Heisman winner was making a peep or two about returning to Okie to defend his trophy, unlikely as that was, and the presumptive successor with the great dual threat QB name Spencer Rattler was all but declared next year's starter before stepping figurative foot onto the ol' Fairbanks chuck wagon. 

Wishing Jalen all the success in the world, a team leader and team player bar none in my book.

And not so sold on the other Jacob - Eason - as the Dub's savior sort, either, but if Marv and Sonny Sixkiller think he passes more than muster, guess we shall have to reconsider.

And Marv, that's coming from somebody whose grandpappy was pulled out of a mine cave-in ahead of the pit ponies and given the job of tending 'em afterward 'cause he wasn't much of a coal miner anymore by the time they pulled him out.

MG


----------



## Reginald

No way Fields should be able to play next year. What possible waiver excuse could be used?

He left solely because he wasn't starting, not because the coach who recruited him took a different job or something like that. He should have to sit!!!


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> And not so sold on the other Jacob - Eason - as the Dub's savior sort, either, but if Marv and Sonny Sixkiller think he passes more than muster, guess we shall have to reconsider.
> 
> And Marv, that's coming from somebody whose grandpappy was pulled out of a mine cave-in ahead of the pit ponies and given the job of tending 'em afterward 'cause he wasn't much of a coal miner anymore by the time they pulled him out.
> 
> MG


Nor am I. Peterson has never developed a top QB though he has some with lots of local records in his fold. 
Browning's best year was his Sophomore season. 

Mining can be brutal, those who survive & live to a ripe old age are few. 
Had a couple working for me who had silicosis, Interesting to listen to 
their tales. I'm sure your GP had a few.


----------



## BonMallari

Reginald said:


> No way Fields should be able to play next year. What* possible waiver excuse* could be used?
> 
> He left solely because he wasn't starting, not because the coach who recruited him took a different job or something like that. He should have to sit!!!


He and Martell are both claiming hardship.....which was the excuse used back in the 70's when juniors were allowed to enter the NFL draft...I think both will win because the NCAA won't use the resources to deny them and risk further litigation


----------



## Wayne Nutt

There are 13 qb in the transfer portal. A few have recently transferred.


----------



## bamajeff

Reginald said:


> No way Fields should be able to play next year. What possible waiver excuse could be used?
> 
> He left solely because he wasn't starting, not because the coach who recruited him took a different job or something like that. He should have to sit!!!


Pretty sure Fields is going to use racism/hardship claim. I doubt NCAA denies him. Don't think they want to open that Pandora's box.

https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...ly-made-racist-comments-toward-justin-fields/


----------



## crackerd

bamajeff said:


> Pretty sure Fields is going to use racism/hardship claim. I doubt NCAA denies him. Don't think they want to open that Pandora's box.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...ly-made-racist-comments-toward-justin-fields/


A sham with a smidgen of legitimacy for making him eligible - though his family member who heard the rube shout the slur apparently remains enrolled at UGa.

MG


----------



## bamajeff

I totally agree crackerd, but in this PC climate I highly doubt the NCAA block the waiver request of someone who claims racial abuse. They may surprise me. We will see.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> A sham with a smidgen of legitimacy for making him eligible - though his family member who heard the rube shout the slur apparently remains enrolled at UGa.
> 
> MG


I find it amusing that a player becomes indentured while a regular student or coach can 
move on a moment's notice. I've never understood the justice in that.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> I find it amusing that a player becomes indentured while a regular student or coach can
> move on a moment's notice. I've never understood the justice in that.


Marv, I'm just regaining my appetite enough after the NC debacle to have myself, in lieu of humble pie, some losing Crimson Tide cherry cheesecake - made by the finest GOP cheesecake baker in these parts by way of Washington, D.C. - offered as illustrating my constant risk of becoming "*un*dentured." But I don't know these indentured players you allude to. Nah, point of fact, the NCAA is walking on eggshells to try and stave off all-out FBS free agency (transferring at will).

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> There are 13 qb in the transfer portal. A few have recently transferred.


Texas has two on that list...Shane Buechele was even granted a red shirt year because he only appeared in two games, looks like he is headed to SMU


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I don’t see why he couldn’t. His accuracy dramatically improved last year & Lincoln Riley sure can cater his offense to his QB. I’m not saying he will, but I could see a season play out where he’s in contention for it.


It’s high time running backs get some love from the Heisman voters. 

Bold move by OU to convert its offense to a running game vs passing with 3 5 star wide receivers coming in the 19 class. 

I know Jalen is a great young man. No doubt. But let’s pump the brakes a bit on this Heisman talk. OU has to put up points in that conference to stay competitive, not sure how this is gonna work out for him. Sincerely wish him the best though.

Hold those 2018 SEC championship game memories close SEC fans.


----------



## roseberry

JG, I know Jacob probably will come on soon to do so, but let me speak for him and apologize to you that anyone even imagine someone on stage in New York at next year's heisman other than trevor and travis!

We are with you brother, all tiger, all the time!

Heck we've all changed! True, we used to chant SEC, SEC, SEC!

But after watching clemson this season we got a new chant! HGH, HGH, HGH!


----------



## jgsanders

Touche! Seems like Bama had 3 suspensions too....But Clempson aint deep enough....Natty trophy is in Clempson and you folks are welcome to visit.....Someone once said on a prior thread...we had a generational QB in D Watson and would be done after that......


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> ... Heck we've all changed! True, we used to chant SEC, SEC, SEC!
> 
> But after watching clemson this season we got a new chant! HGH, HGH, HGH!


rose, give jg the real chant we be making after watching clemps: *HSH! HSH! HSH!* That's "Hire 'em, Saban, hire 'em! - hire clemps' whole (solidified) (entrenched) (loyal and devoted) staff of assistant coaches so they will all be in place in T'town when Dabo comes home in a couple years after St. Nick retires.

MG


----------



## bamajeff

Several hires in the works per several sources:
Steve Sarkisian(OC/QB)
Kyle Flood(OL)
Sal Sunseri(DL or LB)
Lance Taylor(WR or RB)
Butch Jones(TBD)

Other rumored possibility:
Bo Davis(DL)


----------



## bamajeff

jgsanders said:


> Touche! Seems like Bama had 3 suspensions too....But Clempson aint deep enough....Natty trophy is in Clempson and you folks are welcome to visit.....Someone once said on a prior thread...we had a generational QB in D Watson and would be done after that......


Bama's suspensions were allegedly for marijuana, not PEDs. And I'm not pointing fingers re: whether the clemson players knowingly violated the rules. Clemson's DL coach and UA alum Todd Bates was suspended for a year when he was a player due to him taking something from GNC that contained something he didn't realize was on the banned substances list. It happens.


----------



## EdA

Championship programs are generally grouped around a handful of programs which may vary from decade to decade. In my CF awareness of more than 50 years I recall some programs which seem to always be near or in the Top 10. Those that come to mind, in no particular order, are Alabama, Ohio State, LSU, Oklahoma, Texas, Nebraska, USC, Norte Dame, Michigan, Penn State, Florida, Florida State with brief appearances by Miami, Georgia, Clemson, Auburn, Oregon, and Washington. This is an interesting look at the top programs over the past 25 years.
https://thebiglead.com/2018/05/18/top-25-college-football-programs-of-the-last-25-years/


----------



## crackerd

coachjeff, on the "in the works" listing, you glossed over the possible distinction of 'Bama's first father-and-son coaching tandem - not that we're comparing it to what could've happened with sonnyboy and Daddy Don Shula, or Joey Freshwater and Monte Kiffin, or for that matter, The Bear and Cub (Paul W. Bryant Jr.), but as they used to say to Vinnie Barbarino, and are now saying to Vinnie Sunseri (graduate assistant) and likely rehire Old Man Sal Sunseri:






"Welcome back...welcome back...welcome back"... 



bamajeff said:


> Several hires in the works per several sources:
> Steve Sarkisian(OC/QB)
> Kyle Flood(OL)
> Sal Sunseri(DL or LB)
> Lance Taylor(WR or RB)
> Butch Jones(TBD)
> 
> Other rumored possibility:
> Bo Davis(DL)


----------



## jgsanders

Any comments on Saban's age and how he relates to 18-22 year olds? How he manages 40 year old (give/take) grown men on his staff? 

If Saban is on the back 9 of his coaching career(via golf analogy), what hole have you got him on? 13 or 14 with some birdie holes ahead....or did he just 3 putt 17 with only 1 hole to play, into the wind, in Tua's last year? 

Or what if he is on 18 but he doesn't know it and things end badly with him staying too long hitting tee shot after tee shot out of bounds? 

Lincoln Riley is 35. Dabo is a young 49. Ryan Day is 39.


----------



## roseberry

Like ****.
Like really mean ****.
19th with a woodford double neat.
It's over.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Like ****.
> Like really mean ****.
> 19th with a woodford double neat.
> It's over.


I’ll join u for a Woodford Reserve double neat on 19! Two of those will cure any Coaching matter/PED situation that ails yah. Haha! And if it doesn’t, we’ll have fun anyways.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Like ****.Like really mean ****.19th with a woodford double neat.It's over.


Rose,I agree 2 of those 3 Coaches I mentioned in the last sentence wouldn't scare me either....but let's be polite to THE OSU and the Big12 though.....keep it civil dang it!!!!!!!


----------



## roseberry

I do feel Coach Saban has a few issues relating to some younger players.

He is old. Though he is a young 70 or whatever it is?  For example, I no longer have the ability to keep up with, establish or maintain interest in and even comprehend things like current music and its artists. Music is only one of many current cultural elements that are important to young people. It just gets more difficult to have genuine cultural commonality as you age and at some point it'sjust plain bogus if you try to relate.

He is enigma. If you have ever watched the special on Jackson, Thomas and Barkley, the story Bo told about all the neighbors coming over to look at the phone Coach Bryant called him on is entertaining. Coach Saban is now a lot like that. Many young people find this "status" unapproachable and offputting though intriguing.

His personality is peculiar to say the least. Rough in press room. Rough with on field announcers. Rough with assistant coaches. It shows insecurity in someone who shouldn't be insecure in their position and accomplishment. It seems unapproachable to teenagers I am certain.

Some thankfully like these things they percieved as tough, driven, insatiable desire to win and legendary. But if they don't some parents still do.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> . It shows insecurity in someone who shouldn't be insecure in their position and accomplishment.


Agree. Headphones to the ground, black assistant picking up for childish action.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> I do feel Coach Saban has a few issues relating to some younger players.
> 
> He is old. Though he is a young 70 or whatever it is?  For example, I no longer have the ability to keep up with, establish or maintain interest in and even comprehend things like current music and its artists. Music is only one of many current cultural elements that are important to young people. It just gets more difficult to have genuine cultural commonality as you age and at some point it'sjust plain bogus if you try to relate.
> 
> He is enigma. If you have ever watched the special on Jackson, Thomas and Barkley, the story Bo told about all the neighbors coming over to look at the phone Coach Bryant called him on is entertaining. Coach Saban is now a lot like that. Many young people find this "status" unapproachable and offputting though intriguing.
> 
> His personality is peculiar to say the least. Rough in press room. Rough with on field announcers. Rough with assistant coaches. It shows insecurity in someone who shouldn't be insecure in their position and accomplishment. It seems unapproachable to teenagers I am certain.
> 
> Some thankfully like these things they percieved as tough, driven, insatiable desire to win and legendary. But if they don't some parents still do.


Great, honest assessment!


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Agree. Headphones to the ground, black assistant picking up for childish action.


I hear that in the pregame coach's meeting Coach Saban always gives these instructions Marvin, "Ok guys just remember, if I get really mad and break my commutation devices one of you black people has to pick it up! Remember this IS Alabama after all!" Lol

What the heck was that statement even supposed to mean anyway?


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> Great, honest assessment!



Well while we're being honest, it's still a better schtick than the ol' "gawwwwwlee shucks, shazam, shazam, shazam!", Gomer Pyle routine the young man from Pelham is putting out there!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> I hear that in the pregame coach's meeting Coach Saban always gives these instructions Marvin, "Ok guys just remember, if I get really mad and break my commutation devices one of you black people has to pick it up! Remember this IS Alabama after all!" Lol
> 
> What the heck was that statement even supposed to mean anyway?


John, I was in the service in the early 50's, Omaha, NE is a different place than AL. 
The folks from down south had an issue understanding that. Different times, different 
expectations.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> John, I was in the service in the early 50's, Omaha, NE is a different place than AL.
> The folks from down south had an issue understanding that. Different times, different
> expectations.


I can not stand anything in that God forsaken state of Alabama, but I’m not about to let you imply something like that is the case today. That’s simply not true.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I can not stand anything in that God forsaken state of Alabama


Hahahaha.....spoken like a real homer and you live in Louisiana?


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> John, I was in the service in the *early 50's, *The folks from down south had an issue understanding that. Different times, different
> expectations.


Doc and Marvin,
Us old guys can't expect Jacob to remember what the South was like 10 years before the Civil War began!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Hahahaha.....spoken like a real homer and you live in Louisiana?


You can be a state homer?? News to me. I can guarantee you there are far more people who make a living in Louisiana that call Alabama home than the other way around. Truth be told, most of them that I have met enjoy it here.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> Hahahaha.....spoken like a real homer and you live in Louisiana?


For Our Jacob, we fondly prefer the more ecumenical label, "Non-resident Gump." After all, Alabama is the home of both his (dog's) breeder and his patron saint, Saban of Transubstantiation for the 'Bama Nation.

Marv, meanwhile, seems to be paying his subversive fealty to Rosa Luxemburg and the Baader Meinhof Gang cheerleading squad!

MG


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Well while we're being honest, it's still a better schtick than the ol' "gawwwwwlee shucks, shazam, shazam, shazam!", Gomer Pyle routine the young man from Pelham is putting out there!


Dabo is a pretty real dude, whether the cameras are around or not. A true dreamer. Maybe a naive, gawlee shucks dreamer, but a dreamer with a vision and a passion for success nonetheless. Crazy thing is Rose, it's contagious as heck! 

How does little Ol Clemandson keep an entire coaching staff happy and in place for sooo long. We don't have SEC $$$, we don't have NYC lights....I can share a few things if you'd like....Soooo money aside...and I know you have challenged this thought process Rose....PSA...Venables is the 2nd or 3rd highest paid coordinator nationally.......how do you attract and retain high performers to work for you....methinks...make them happy and give them job security. 

For the past 5ish years...pretty good ones for Clemps, Dabo, Venables and Batson (strength coach) have sons playing HS football together on the same local team. Whether home or away (Meaning Clemson home or away the next day), they attended their son's friday night HS game with their wives and other children....in the stands with the people and other parents...not a box or sidelines pass. If Clemps are away, they fly private up after the HS game to meet the team on Saturday morning. They watch their sons play HS football, middle school ball, Coach local little league teams (baseball/soccer/doesn't matter), normal Dad stuff....which means they don't miss out on family life. Coaching is demanding and this matters...especially at the highest level. I'm unaware if the national or regional media has ever reported that. 

On game days, the Coaches children, middle school and up are on the sidelines with their Fathers for home games....they get to participate. Kirk Herbstriet would let his sons roam the sidelines with Dabo's sons while he called the games.....Now his twin sons are walking on at Clempson. No one he trusts with his sons more than Dabo.

Nothing gee gawly wiz about Nolan Turner's recruitment and how that played out...that kid is a baller...probably a no stars kid...but a big INT against Notre Dame in the Semis and saw time in action vs Bama too. 

It's lightning in a bottle brother!


----------



## roseberry

JG, a couple weeks ago on about post number 865 or so you were able to say, "this is not the same team you saw in week 2 at Texas a&m!"

And now this statement of progress:



jgsanders said:


> It's lightning in a bottle brother!


Your therapy is progressing quickly.......it took over 4 months for me to help cutty admit Jameis stole crablegs a few years back.

Don't rush it, you're getting soooooo close!;-);-)


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> JG, a couple weeks ago on about post number 865 or so you were able to say, "this is not the same team you saw in week 2 at Texas a&m!"
> 
> And now this statement of progress:
> 
> 
> 
> Your therapy is progressing quickly.......it took over 4 months for me to help cutty admit Jameis stole crablegs a few years back.
> 
> Don't rush it, you're getting soooooo close!;-);-)



Haha! Dabo and Clempson are lightning in a bottle. Not just this most recent Natty!

They don't give away trophies/belts/titles/Nattys in September my friend. I also said after the A&M game that the Clemps didn't look like a top 5 team....and they didn't at that point. But 1 team was promoted as the greatest ever as season went on, while Swinney and Clempson just kept comin'....until there was no doubt....Clemps left no doubt and a huge tiger foot impression on Bama's arse.


----------



## jgsanders

jgsanders said:


> A&M played better than I expected last night...really like Mond...While I'm not a fan or moral victories I do think Clemson was out coached last night....and I woulda bet the farm that didn't happen before the game. Hats off to A&M. Wanna trade punters?
> 
> Very disappointed in Clempson and the Coaches last night. Not a top 5 team at this point.


Dabo and Trevor exceeded my expectations. Always trying to be fair.


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Haha! Dabo and Clempson are lightning in a bottle. Not just this most recent Natty!
> 
> They don't give away trophies/belts/titles/Nattys in September my friend. I also said after the A&M game that the Clemps didn't look like a top 5 team....and they didn't at that point. But 1 team was promoted as the greatest ever as season went on, while Swinney and Clempson just kept comin'....until there was no doubt....Clemps left no doubt and a huge tiger foot impression on Bama's arse.





jgsanders said:


> Dabo and Trevor exceeded my expectations. Always trying to be fair.


Is your day job rubbing salt on the fish & hams before prep?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

St. Nick just signed the best class ever. What’s old is still new.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> St. Nick just signed the best class ever. What’s old is still new.


Does that mean he gets the 2022 NC or are his classes turning out like LSU's?

Special teams, regards .


----------



## Steve Thornton

Jacob Hawkes said:


> St. Nick just signed the best class ever. What’s old is still new.



Yep. And our boy Kirby is right behind with the number 2 recruiting class. One of these years we may win the SEC. At least we may have some more really good contests.


----------



## crackerd

Steve Thornton said:


> Yep. And our boy Kirby is right behind with the number 2 recruiting class. One of these years we may win the SEC. At least we may have some more really good contests.


If Our 'Cutty were not "in-CFB-communicado" due to the travails of FFSU (Faltering Football State U.), he would say don't overlook your SEC East rival UcheaT under ex-FSU and Jawja Dawgs DC Jeremy Pruitt. Whupped St. Nick to the punch on two five stars yesterday, and some gumps are already saying this 'cruitin' coup establishes him as a possible Saban successor at 'Bama. In case Dabo say no when the time come - that's a sop thrown to jg so he won't be too perturbed that end of NSD found Clemps outside the top 10 recruiting classes.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> Does that mean he gets the 2022 NC or are his classes turning out like LSU's?
> 
> Special teams, regards .


That class wins no less than 2 National Championships. History proves this to be the case. 

2 coaches from The St. Nick Coaching Tree continue to dominate recruiting. Tom Herman with another great class. OU recruited extremely well this year as well.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That class wins no less than 2 National Championships. History proves this to be the case.
> 
> 2 coaches from The St. Nick Coaching Tree continue to dominate recruiting. Tom Herman with another great class. OU recruited extremely well this year as well.


Why don't coaches from Belicheck's tree do likewise?

The three year rule applies in all things: 1 year to learn the ropes, 
1 year to show you learned them, 1 year to find a better gig. 

I thought Herman was from Meyer's tree?


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> Why don't coaches from Belicheck's tree do likewise?
> 
> The three year rule applies in all things: 1 year to learn the ropes,
> 1 year to show you learned them, 1 year to find a better gig.
> 
> *I thought Herman was from Meyer's tree?*


Herman started as a graduate assistant at Texas under Mack Brown, he has given credit to Meyer for being a mentor, but I think that relationship went south with the Zack Smith controversy, depending on which side you wish to believe


----------



## crackerd

Most recently Herman's from the pole dancing tree, Bon.

Also, Marv's exegesis on a career in coaching causes me to wonder whether he mined it from his famous bon mot "The ore doesn't fall far from the vein - or 'far from the vine' if I'm operating in the Ruhr Valley."



Marvin S said:


> Why don't coaches from Belicheck's tree do likewise?
> 
> The three year rule applies in all things: 1 year to learn the ropes,
> 1 year to show you learned them, 1 year to find a better gig.
> 
> I thought Herman was from Meyer's tree?


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Most recently Herman's from the pole dancing tree, Bon.
> 
> Also, Marv's exegesis on a career in coaching causes me to wonder whether he mined it from his famous bon mot "The ore doesn't fall far from the vein - or 'far from the vine' if I'm operating in the Ruhr Valley."


"It's only ore if it can be mined at a profit" &
"Good ore makes good operators" to which I 
could add: "Never hire a guy that wears his 
pants in his boots for a dirty job", "Hiring a 
person that smokes a pipe is hiring a one 
armed worker" & "Never hire a person who 
dresses to warmly for a physical job".

Isn't he Ruhr Valley coal?

Where do you come up with these words?

Ever seen a vein of high grade ore?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> I thought Herman was from Meyer's tree?


That’s what the general consensus is. I wasn’t lumping him or Lincoln Riley in the statement. I was merely pointing out both schools did really well. Jimbo & Kirby are most certainly from St. Nick’s tree.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That’s what the general consensus is. I wasn’t lumping him or Lincoln Riley in the statement. I was merely pointing out both schools did really well. Jimbo & Kirby are most certainly from St. Nick’s tree.


I have nothing to support the theory but don’t most highly successful coaches have connections to other highly successful coaches either because they learned things from those coaches or displayed ability that caused those coaches to seek them out?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

That’s a fair assessment, IMO.


----------



## Steve Thornton

EdA said:


> I have nothing to support the theory but don’t most highly successful coaches have connections to other highly successful coaches either because they learned things from those coaches or displayed ability that caused those coaches to seek them out?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> EdA,
> 
> 
> I do believe you are right. Especially if they are in place for a good number of years. Bobby Bowden at FSU comes to mind but I am sure there are many more.


----------



## jgsanders

Cracker and Rose,

SEC Rumor Mill and Paul Finebaum are reporting Dabo was in both Athens and Tuscaloosa recently trying to gain recruiting tips from those 2 proud institutions and recruiting legends. Dabo is refuting those reports today, saying "he was merely looking for 4th down fake punting/fg advice in crucial big game moments." Both schools seem to have that market cornered as well as recruiting.

As Larry the Cable Guy would say...."that's funny, I don't care who you are!"


----------



## bamajeff

Reginald said:


> No way Fields should be able to play next year. What possible waiver excuse could be used?
> 
> 
> He left solely because he wasn't starting, not because the coach who recruited him took a different job or something like that. He should have to sit!!!





bamajeff said:


> Pretty sure Fields is going to use racism/hardship claim. I doubt NCAA denies him. Don't think they want to open that Pandora's box.
> 
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...ly-made-racist-comments-toward-justin-fields/


Like I said: http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...b-justin-fields-play-ohio-state-buckeyes-2019


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

https://247sports.com/college/clems...-may-have-mistakenly-provided-PEDs-128909527/

Well this is interesting.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> https://247sports.com/college/clems...-may-have-mistakenly-provided-PEDs-128909527/
> 
> Well this is interesting.


Go to any processing facility for food that does liquids or powders including flour. 
Ask your self what they have to do to prevent animal droppings or bugs from 
contaminating that food. Swinney could be right, there is no way to trace it!

Cleaning has to be pursued diligently!


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> https://247sports.com/college/clems...-may-have-mistakenly-provided-PEDs-128909527/
> 
> Well this is interesting.


The dog ate my homework defense?


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> https://247sports.com/college/clems...-may-have-mistakenly-provided-PEDs-128909527/
> 
> Well this is interesting.


Actually Jacob, their toast anyway. No one can expect to compete for championships 
with a star QB & a 10th rated recruiting class, can they?


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> Actually Jacob, their toast anyway. No one can expect to compete for championships
> with a star QB & a 10th rated recruiting class, can they?


Best and most accurate post of 2019 right there Marvin!!! I don’t think they factor in returning players to recruiting data.

Honestly Marvin, I admire the little sisterly love of LSU, A&M and the SeC towards Bama. I mean, what else do they have to grab on to?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> The dog ate my homework defense?


Precisely. Ridiculous @ best.


----------



## jgsanders

Honestly Marvin, Dabo haaasssss to cheat......no one from the little ole ACC (Basketball Conference) could fairly compete against the mighty SEC....noooooooooooooooooooooo way he could kick ...Bama's ARSE in the Natty....ummmmm.....hmmmmmmm.....suck it SEC WEST!!!!!!!! Little sister regards.....How does it taste???? Now go get me your lunch money SEC!!!! Now!!!


----------



## jgsanders

Ok, I wanna be 100% transparent. I’m self reporting to the board. 

It’s true, I did offer Jacob and Doc an undisclosed private cash payment to say anything negative about Clemson they could each week. You see, I have the “scoreboard factor” in my favor until next January. All the rings, trophies, belts, good Coaches, etc reside in Clemson. The more they bring it up over the next year, it gives me a chance to repeat the beat down Clemson gave Bama in California. I just get to put a new spin on each time. Thank you guys!!!


----------



## jgsanders

Welp...today was the day. NCAA investigators are in Clemson. If your institution, work place etc. as ever had this happen, you know they come on Monday mornings. Not Wednesdays or Friday at lunch, they come on Monday before you can drink your 1st cup of coffee and get your bearings. This is not going to be good. My neighbor works in Clemson's Athletic Department and we just had quiet the chat.

Make no mistake...there is a good chance Clemson is going down for this.

It's Bullying. And this is a serious issue in our society. It was not right for Clemson to Bully the Alabama football players the way they did this past month. Something has to be done.

Step are being taken immediately by the Clemson staff to self punish before the NCAA can take action. The following steps will happen ASAP:

1. Clemson will put out a cautionary "Put the women and children to bed" news alert before playing and potentially beating down opponents from this point forward. We apologize and take full responsibility for those young and old folks who had to witness the now infamous California beatings this January.

2. Clemson will pull all starters by the 4th quarter versus Bama going forward to try and keep things fair---(ESPN has allegedly sent a large payment to Clemson to ensure their SEC propaganda can continue for years to come)

3. A new anti bullying campaign will be launched immediately. Please help us spread this message of LOVE below...


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Welp...today was the day. NCAA investigators are in Clemson. If your institution, work place etc. as ever had this happen, you know they come on Monday mornings. Not Wednesdays or Friday at lunch, they come on Monday before you can drink your 1st cup of coffee and get your bearings. This is not going to be good. My neighbor works in Clemson's Athletic Department and we just had quiet the chat.
> 
> Make no mistake...there is a good chance Clemson is going down for this.
> 
> It's Bullying. And this is a serious issue in our society. It was not right for Clemson to Bully the Alabama football players the way they did this past month. Something has to be done.
> 
> Step are being taken immediately by the Clemson staff to self punish before the NCAA can take action. The following steps will happen ASAP:
> 
> 1. Clemson will put out a cautionary "Put the women and children to bed" news alert before playing and potentially beating down opponents from this point forward. We apologize and take full responsibility for those young and old folks who had to witness the now infamous California beatings this January.
> 
> 2. Clemson will pull all starters by the 4th quarter versus Bama going forward to try and keep things fair---(ESPN has allegedly sent a large payment to Clemson to ensure their SEC propaganda can continue for years to come)
> 
> 3. A new anti bullying campaign will be launched immediately. Please help us spread this message of LOVE below...


I would have thought a high quality post like this would elicit some retaliatory comment from the SEC homers. 

Well done!


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> I would have thought a *high quality post* like this would elicit some retaliatory comment from the SEC homers.


Nah, Marv - jg's feeling his ore, er, oats and he's entitled. For your edification, Clemps next will be mining












the Hope Diamond II (44 purple carats - a carat for each point rung up vs. 'Bama) from Howard's Rock.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Well, it's no secret I've been a bit tough on the SEC...but sometimes you gotta give the devil his due.....Congrats on becoming a basketball conference/division SEC West! No shame in finding a different way to succeed!

The vision you have shown to realize that football was not going to go your way is truly pioneering.....Visionary actually, on your part to go to basketball......Tip of the cap to yah LSU, BAMA, A&M, Auburn, etc....SEC East is no slouch in basketball either....Good on you Volunteers...


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Well, it's no secret I've been a bit tough on the SEC...but sometimes you gotta give the devil his due.....Congrats on becoming a basketball conference/division SEC West! No shame in finding a different way to succeed!
> 
> The vision you have shown to realize that football was not going to go your way is truly pioneering.....Visionary actually, on your part to go to basketball......Tip of the cap to yah LSU, BAMA, A&M, Auburn, etc....SEC East is no slouch in basketball either....Good on you Volunteers...


As the little 10 found. there is a lot of money to be made in basketball without the large investment of FB.
It's a game that's a little harder to understand :razz:, so that might be why it has taken so long to become 
popular!


----------



## Marvin S

Potential good game today @ 5 PM Eastern - #1TN vs. #5KY.


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> Appleshite's got as much chance of landing in Tuscaloosa again as Hugh Hefner getting dug up and charged with #MeToo war crimes.Holgorsen obviously thinks if the playoff expands, Houston's got a better chance of getting in as a Group of Five entry than a Power Five team (WVU) that came fairly close this year - closer yet if they hadn't been screwed out of a TD on a ridiculous OPI call on Sills V in the end zone that was the difference in a 59-56 loss to OK.MG


What does Hugh Hefner look like these days?


----------



## crackerd

jgsanders said:


> What does Hugh Hefner look like these days?


Intel from Marv:



Marvin S. said:


> Barbie Benton tells me Hef will be Alabama's new posthumous Playmate analyst - there being no limit on the number of analysts Saban can hire, posthumous or..."still kicking." Which reminds me: he's brought in two new special teams analysts in the last week! Takes good ore to make good field goals and hang-time regards,
> 
> Marvin S.


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> What does Hugh Hefner look like these days?


Pretty ugly, but probably much stiffer than the last few years!


----------



## jgsanders

jgsanders said:


> Well, it's no secret I've been a bit tough on the SEC...but sometimes you gotta give the devil his due.....Congrats on becoming a basketball conference/division SEC West! No shame in finding a different way to succeed!
> 
> The vision you have shown to realize that football was not going to go your way is truly pioneering.....Visionary actually, on your part to go to basketball......Tip of the cap to yah LSU, BAMA, A&M, Auburn, etc....SEC East is no slouch in basketball either....Good on you Volunteers...



Shaking my Head...Shaking my Head....

Come on LSwho...your Coach is suspended indefinitely...Wade is quoted on a transcript of the call saying that he made a strong offer that was "tilted toward taking care of" the player and his mother, but that the third party who received the offer was unsatisfied with his "piece of the pie."










Meanwhile in Bama (former title town) they paid their Coach $3M this year for a 17-14 record...but hey, at least he's a "big name" guy (but small in stature and performance).

Had a nice brew outta my 15-0 Natty Champs pint glass today watching the real Tigers knock off Syracuse in BBall and get a spot in the Big Dance....reason why I cared.....a bunch of 5 star football recruits looked on.....only to then listen to a double header sweep over #3 UNC in baseball today...nice day all in all in Tigertown. 

Been about 2 months and a few days now since the 2018 Bama football team was regarded as the best to ever play the game....just sayin'....kinda quiet on that narrative now......


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin,In your experience...and I'm curious as to what you think about the following...Bama (a football 1st school) spent about $3M on thier basketball Coach this year to go 17-14....vs the $2.5Mish Clempson spent on a Defensive football coordinator in football to go 15-0. Given the Bama football staff turnover.....Would you say the SEC and BAMA don't really care about football? Seems like the litlle Ol ACC Clemps are committed to football to me....I don't know though....probably just a random idear that has no staying power.....Trevor Lawrence regards....


----------



## Rick Hall

Little surprised no one's posted the meme saying the FBI also wire tapped Coach O but couldn't understand a word he said.


----------



## jgsanders

Rick Hall said:


> Little surprised no one's posted the meme saying the FBI also wire tapped Coach O but couldn't understand a word he said.


I haven't seen that 1, but its funny and you made me laugh. I give LSU a hard time, but my DVM/Vet and buddy is an LSU grad/guy here in SC, and his son is at LSU now. Each spring he has a crawfish boil where his family brings up fresh crawfish from LA. 

If I were an LSU fan, I'd be mad they spent $$ on a mid level basketball kid vs a top tier QB for the football team....haha! 

Post more often!

By the way...you may already know this..But Pistol Pete Maravich played HS ball here in Clemson SC while his Father coached at Clemson...the name sake of your Bball arena...he's a local legend. My Father went to school with him and had a few stories about him, all good.


----------



## Rick Hall

jgsanders said:


> Post more often!


I'm among the most casual of sports fans - unless one of the grandkids is playing.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU pulled the most LSU thing ever in the indefinite suspension of Will Wade. Absolutely wet the bed yet again. Shamed by the media into making a knee jerk reaction. The same sort of crap that Alleva pulled @ Duke (Lacrosse scandal that wasn’t.). Speaking of Duke, how much did Zion set them back? I mean his dad is on a recorded phone call with his price plus housing. We know what Kansas was offering for him. I guess he just wanted to go play @ Duke for free? Arizona handled their issues properly. F King Alexander, Joe Alleva, and James Williams are everything that’s wrong with LSU. No leadership, no guidance, & absolutely no nuts.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I’ll be John Brown. LSU is acting like they want to get it together now. 

Fire Joe Alleva. Hire Scott Woodward. F King Alexander is the next person to be fired. What a good news day. 

It was only a matter of time for it to happen. Richard Lipsey called for their firing or resignation 2 months ago. Few people swing the kind of stick he does in this town.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I’ll be John Brown. LSU is acting like they want to get it together now.
> 
> Fire Joe Alleva. Hire Scott Woodward. F King Alexander is the next person to be fired. What a good news day.
> 
> It was only a matter of time for it to happen. Richard Lipsey called for their firing or resignation 2 months ago. Few people swing the kind of stick he does in this town.


Jacob, I'm happy for you, but what are you going to do now, start acting like the folks supporting AL?

Woodward did a good job @ the UW but neglected the Basketball program, leaving it to the person 
who followed him to do that. You guys can be good enough that you should have ZERO challengers
in that popcorn conference called the SEC in all sports.


----------



## jgsanders

If I was A&M, my Aggie/SEC jet would be parked in Clemson all Easter weekend...not leaving until I made Dan Radacovich say "No" to an obscene amount of money. You plucked away Jimbo and Buzz from the ACC, might as well try for the 3 peat. He's polished but believable, and has served on the CFB selection committee already. He's overseen the massive facility improvements at Clemson...and not just football. He helped raise the bar in all sports...men's and womens.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> Jacob, I'm happy for you, but what are you going to do now, start acting like the folks supporting AL?
> 
> Woodward did a good job @ the UW but neglected the Basketball program, leaving it to the person
> who followed him to do that. You guys can be good enough that you should have ZERO challengers
> in that popcorn conference called the SEC in all sports.


I’m going to still be me. I’m just happy with the way things are trending now. It certainly took them long enough.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> If I was A&M, my Aggie/SEC jet would be parked in Clemson all Easter weekend...not leaving until I made Dan Radacovich say "No" to an obscene amount of money. You plucked away Jimbo and Buzz from the ACC, might as well try for the 3 peat. He's polished but believable, and has served on the CFB selection committee already. He's overseen the massive facility improvements at Clemson...and not just football. He helped raise the bar in all sports...men's and womens.



I’d be shocked if they don’t get him. I think that would be the only name on my list if I was TAMU.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I’d be shocked if they don’t get him. *I think that would be the only name on my list if I was TAMU.*


Dunno 'bout that, Jacob - hearing aTm has instructed their College of Engineering to pilot the first Krispy Kreme hovercraft franchise in hopes of luring Phat Phil away from UcheaT (and getting him to work safely and "Fulmer-filled" every day). 

MG


----------



## Marvin S

Question for AL groupnik's? J C Hassenauer, Time in the AAC gets him shot w/Steelers. Good player, play more than 1 position?


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Question for AL groupnik's? J C Hassenauer, Time in the AAC gets him shot w/Steelers. Good player, play more than 1 position?


Marv, how'd you happen to pick out ol' J.C.? I'm a poor "art appraiser" when it comes to playing center for 'Bama. Every Alabama center over the last decade has been either an All-America or close to it with the exception of J.C. Hassenauer, who really never claimed the starting job under Saban. Yet only one of those centers, Ryan Kelly of the Colts, has found a home in the NFL. Barrett Jones, who came before Kelly, was like a three-time All-America at multiple positions on the 'Bama OL, went undrafted, never played a down in the NFL (which didn't seem to go against him as he was also SEC's Academic Athlete of the Year and whatever they call the "academic Heisman" nationally). _*His*_ predecessor, a mobile manhole cover with a mean streak named Vlachos, who hailed from Greece, would've been a star on Lombardi's Green Bay teams, by my measure, but again never played a down in the league. Hassenauer was the top center in the country when Saban "drafted" him out of Minnesota, never quite fulfilled expectations but nevertheless was solid up front run blocking and pass pro. So far, no NFL action for him either and who knows if that's likely to change with the Steelers, but I'm not overly expectant, given the chronology above.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marv, how'd you happen to pick out ol' J.C.? I'm a poor "art appraiser" when it comes to playing center for 'Bama. Every Alabama center over the last decade has been either an All-America or close to it with the exception of J.C. Hassenauer, who really never claimed the starting job under Saban. Yet only one of those centers, Ryan Kelly of the Colts, has found a home in the NFL. Barrett Jones, who came before Kelly, was like a three-time All-America at multiple positions on the 'Bama OL, went undrafted, never played a down in the NFL (which didn't seem to go against him as he was also SEC's Academic Athlete of the Year and whatever they call the "academic Heisman" nationally). _*His*_ predecessor, a mobile manhole cover with a mean streak named Vlachos, who hailed from Greece, would've been a star on Lombardi's Green Bay teams, by my measure, but again never played a down in the league. Hassenauer was the top center in the country when Saban "drafted" him out of Minnesota, never quite fulfilled expectations but nevertheless was solid up front run blocking and pass pro. So far, no NFL action for him either and who knows if that's likely to change with the Steelers, but I'm not overly expectant, given the chronology above.
> 
> MG


It's a long story probably not worthy of reaching print. I am the recipient of some PT for an ankle I broke 
about 4 years ago that hasn't healed well. The therapist is his aunt & asked me about him based on my 
interest in all sports.

I was sure someone here could provide background. Thank for doing that so thoroughly!


----------



## jgsanders

Welp...Ol Clemanson scraped together a few nickels and agreed to pay Dabo $93M over 10 years. Also extended current AD Radacovich. I just don't understand how they could possibly compete with the SEC...what with their inferior $, lower # of NFL draft picks, no top 3 recruiting classes....yada yada....Doesn't seem right....


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Welp...Ol Clemanson scraped together a few nickels and agreed to pay Dabo $93M over 10 years. Also extended current AD Radacovich. I just don't understand how they could possibly compete with the SEC...what with their inferior $, lower # of NFL draft picks, no top 3 recruiting classes....yada yada....Doesn't seem right....


Someone more gifted than I needs to invent an emoji where the character 
puffs out their chest & stretches their suspenders to the maximum.


----------



## roseberry

He's worth more.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> He's worth more.


rose, the 'Bama buyout for Cousin Dabs at Clemps is only $6M, but my intel is it's actually $60M in gold bullion (or maybe that's in feldspar deposits for Marv to understand better just how eager Dabo is to succeed Saban in Tuscaloosa).

Actual fact: the name of the late and much missed Clemps alum Don Driggers came up over the weekend, and I thought to myself and to YBB Glenda, RTF's patroness of CFB, that Driggers is enjoying this run wherever he may be looking on from, celestially speaking. So no emoticon needed for sanders' self-aggrandizing or puffed chest "agglandizing" - Clemps has earned it. On the other hand, 'Bama's "greatest defense of all time" until so drubbed by Clemps took another shot to the collective chin in the NFL draft last week when one (1) defensive player was chosen in the first five rounds, I think it was (I only keep up with the latest flailing and futility by the poor defenseless Green Bay Packers, who continue to take B1G roll call on all but guaranteed NFL busts).

MG


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> rose, the 'Bama buyout for Cousin Dabs at Clemps is only $6M, but my intel is it's actually $60M in gold bullion (or maybe that's in feldspar deposits for Marv to understand better just how eager Dabo is to succeed Saban in Tuscaloosa).
> 
> Actual fact: the name of the late and much missed Clemps alum Don Driggers came up over the weekend, and I thought to myself and to YBB Glenda, RTF's patroness of CFB, that Driggers is enjoying this run wherever he may be looking on from, celestially speaking. So no emoticon needed for sanders' self-aggrandizing or puffed chest "agglandizing" - Clemps has earned it. On the other hand, 'Bama's "greatest defense of all time" until so drubbed by Clemps took another shot to the collective chin in the NFL draft last week when one (1) defensive player was chosen in the first five rounds, I think it was (I only keep up with the latest flailing and futility by the poor defenseless Green Bay Packers, who continue to take B1G roll call on all but guaranteed NFL busts).
> 
> MG


Haha! Only thing that disappointed me more over the draft weekend is that your Beloved Pack didn't get a Clemp Defense guy/player to pull for. 
How about a team from the AFC to kinda pull for in.....Tha Raiders!?! Got some Clemps and Josh Jacobs in the draft! I think he was originally a 3 star...but kudos to him and the Bama staff for making him the 1st RB pick in the draft. He outplayed some 5 stars on his team. 
Hey...I gotta give you Bama/SEC guys a hard time...certainly no one from ESPN is gonna do that! haha!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Acting like you’re not on The Brownies’ Bandwagon. I’m driving that thing.


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> Someone more gifted than I needs to invent an emoji where the character
> puffs out their chest & stretches their suspenders to the maximum.


Marvin my friend, I gotta ask....when is the Pac12 gonna get it together? West coast guys/recruits/young men are not going to USC, UCLA, Cal, WA etc like they used to. These kids are going to Tuscaloosa Alabamer, Baton Rouge Loosiana, Clemanson South Kackalackey, Athens Jawjah (where the only thing in Red and Black winning championships is Tiger Woods), etc.... Your conference needs to step up my friend. Haha!


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Marvin my friend, I gotta ask....when is the Pac12 gonna get it together? West coast guys/recruits/young men are not going to USC, UCLA, Cal, WA etc like they used to. These kids are going to Tuscaloosa Alabamer, Baton Rouge Loosiana, Clemanson South Kackalackey, Athens Jawjah (where the only thing in Red and Black winning championships is Tiger Woods), etc....  Your conference needs to step up my friend. Haha!


Good question - my answer is "I Don't Know". No sniffs in the draft until the end of the 1st round & a few early in the 2nd
shows where we are as a conference. 

We need someone to chase & USC is the likely culprit when they get their act back together. Peterson is too much "Our Kinda
Guy" to be a good target. About 1/2 the teams have good coaches, the rest not so. That don't make depth for a conference. I
look for Chip to begin making a move this year. 

The SEC got 25% of the folks drafted. Are they that much better than your folks or just deeper?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Texas A&M linebackers have not been particularly good lately. Evidenced by two starters that entered the draft (One early and another graduated) were not drafted.

The one that came out early didn't have a particularly good year and is slightly small. I wonder who advised him. Jimbo said just recently about coming out early. "If you're not going in the first or second round, forget it."


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> Good question - my answer is "I Don't Know". No sniffs in the draft until the end of the 1st round & a few early in the 2ndshows where we are as a conference. We need someone to chase & USC is the likely culprit when they get their act back together. Peterson is too much "Our KindaGuy" to be a good target. About 1/2 the teams have good coaches, the rest not so. That don't make depth for a conference. Ilook for Chip to begin making a move this year. The SEC got 25% of the folks drafted. Are they that much better than your folks or just deeper?


Hey...if USC gets Urban Meyer next year that's a game changer for about 5 years. I personally doubt Kelley moves the needle at UCLA. The confernce has do soomething to keep the Tua T's, Jacob Easons (allbeit now recycled at WA) and others from coming South. I'm not personally a conference guy. It would be impossible for me to care less how the rest of the ACC does in football. I do kinda wish FSU would make a bit of a comeback, but me thinks that might be a few years away. I buy in to the Clemps "All In" on our school, versus the SEC's "It just means more" stuff. Clemps did OK in the draft. **also noted that UGA/Jawjah did win the SEC champship in 2017....however their SEC brethern/buddies/homies/Bama guys do insist on an asterisk on that 1 due the fact Bama "softened up" Allbran prior to that game.


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Hey...if USC gets Urban Meyer next year that's a game changer for about 5 years. I personally doubt Kelley moves the needle at UCLA. The confernce has do soomething to keep the Tua T's, Jacob Easons (allbeit now recycled at WA) and others from coming South. I'm not personally a conference guy. It would be impossible for me to care less how the rest of the ACC does in football. I do kinda wish FSU would make a bit of a comeback, but me thinks that might be a few years away. I buy in to the Clemps "All In" on our school, versus the SEC's "It just means more" stuff. Clemps did OK in the draft. **also noted that UGA/Jawjah did win the SEC champship in 2017....however their SEC brethern/buddies/homies/Bama guys do insist on an asterisk on that 1 due the fact Bama "softened up" Allbran prior to that game.


You should be thankful for those teams in your conference that are not cupcakes. Competition
is what makes the competitor. If there is a person capable of doing what one does it will make 
one try harder, that can also apply at the team level. Having a good QB leading the scout team 
can really improve a defense, but I'm sure you know that. If you played in the AAC rather than 
the ACC Clempson would be no better than a Boise State or a BYU. 

Most of my experiences are in Basketball. I remember Bill Walton's (who was, at the time the 
premier center in college BB) backup Swen Nater. He did not play that much except in practice 
daily against anyone of Walton's skills but he managed to be a 1st rounder & had a long & successful 
career as a starting center in the NBA. I can remember being in the front row at a Sonics game 
when he inbounded the ball right in front of us, talk about an imposing individual physically. 

Ben Davidson, Backup defensive line @ UW (when the UW was better, Jim Owens being the coach), 
long career for Oakland Raiders, which I believe included an individual honor or two. 

The diamond that comes out of the ground requires a lot of work to become the precious stone 
it eventually becomes. The same with athletes, all sports, all levels, JMO. They can also be ruined 
by poor coaching, or in the case of the diamond, a poor craftsman.


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin, there is kid out of Cali named DJ Uiagalelei who is announcing his commitment this Sunday for 2020....why would this kid spurn the Pac12 and the SEC? He would be the 4th 5 star committing for 2020 to Clempson.....zero 3 stars offered or committed for 2020 for Clemps. Top 2 kids out of Florida are coming to SC. Get out your sunglasses...the future is bright.

Meanwhile...Justin Fields went 4 for 13 passing at THE OSU spring game...umm...umm...umm...


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Marvin, there is kid out of Cali named DJ Uiagalelei who is announcing his commitment this Sunday for 2020....why would this kid spurn the Pac12 and the SEC? He would be the 4th 5 star committing for 2020 to Clempson.....zero 3 stars offered or committed for 2020 for Clemps. Top 2 kids out of Florida are coming to SC. Get out your sunglasses...the future is bright.
> 
> Meanwhile...Justin Fields went 4 for 13 passing at THE OSU spring game...umm...umm...umm...


Reading & believing the press clippings?


----------



## jgsanders

Media days have started. So, question is...what 3-4 Coaches would u most wanna have dinner with play golf with, go fishing with, hang out with for a day? Dabo and Saban are not an option. 

Mine are Leach, Gundy, Herm Edwards, and maybe Chip Kelly or Ed O....Ed O if fishing in La.


----------



## roseberry

Me and lane hittin on resort chicks in boca.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Me and lane hittin on resort chicks in boca.


Agree completely with your assessment...however...he did screw this up which would be a good question for him....how???? Me thinks most of us could tolerate a lot of Layla's "quirks"


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Behind every good looking woman, is a guy tired of her.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Behind every good looking woman, is a guy tired of her.


How true!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesTannery

It's way better than being tired of an ugly one.


----------



## EdA

Oh my, have we not moved on from evaluating people by curb appeal? Apparently not, males and females are evaluated by different standards.


----------



## jgsanders

EdA said:


> Oh my, have we not moved on from evaluating people by curb appeal? Apparently not, males and females are evaluated by different standards.


No sir....but there is some science behind this that I'll share:
For Dudes:










For Women:










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_USJCTIgs4


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> No sir....but there is some science behind this that I'll share:
> For Dudes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Women:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_USJCTIgs4


Being an engineer I would be more interested in the functionality of the target than the trappings that adorn it. 
While a nice outward appearance is a +,. if it masks lots of bad habits it makes leering @ a distance preferred. 

Niki Lauda passed on the other day. Besides being a successful F-1 driver he also owned an airline in his home 
country. Niki took delivery of his airplanes personally & flew them back to work which is in itself no big deal, but 
Niki also brought the young ladies that would be tending to his hosted VIP's with him for the flight home. Boeing 
did not advertise when that happened as they might have had a problem with folks having business @ the Flight 
Center during that time. There is something about a female @ the top of her game choosing to defer & actually be 
more than eye candy that appeals to this Dude. 

The young guy who was the Lead Engineer during delivery usually took about a week to get his eyeballs back in 
their sockets.


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Oh my, have we not moved on from evaluating people by curb appeal?


No, not yet!


----------



## crackerd

Clemps Kadiddlehopper (Our jg) started this whole "she"-bang.

For the non-old timers commenting on pulchritude, a primer on " Clemps K." 






MG


----------



## roseberry

Rod Bramblett.......WAR EAGLE!

https://youtu.be/94DJFNqD9-Y


----------



## roseberry

A great football player, even greater man!

https://youtu.be/BDQ7B2Mxe_4


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Rod Bramblett.......WAR EAGLE!
> 
> https://youtu.be/94DJFNqD9-Y



Good on you Sir! Goodness knows I like to joke around, pick at, stir the pot, josh with, duck blind smack talk with, yada yada, but sure hate to see what happened to that family......blessings to the Bramblett family!!!


----------



## jgsanders

So...I was listening to a national college sports talk show today on the way home. According to the hosts....in the last 20 years, the SEC has won 21 men's national championships in the big 3 of football, baseball, and basketball...not too shabby. 6 teams did not contribute to those totals. Guess who....Ole Miss, Miss St, Missouri, Arkansas....and A&M and UGA.......


----------



## jgsanders

C’mon Jacob! We are less than 2 months away and are ready for 2019 edition.


----------



## jgsanders

Oh my SEC.....enjoy..... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mpaxIgObmE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ad-UTXjH0A

I'm not sure if the ACC Tigers can compete with you guys.....


----------



## jgsanders

I'd like to thank the great state of GA for T Lawrence and D Watson, the great state of Alabama for J Ross and Dabo, along with the great state of LA for T Etiene. Thank you TN for T Higgins. You guys are cool by me......


----------



## Marvin S

jg, while I am impressed with the quality of programs in the SE part of the country, I smile about this. 
About the only girls' sport I enjoy watching is SB. A good friends daughter started that when she went 
to DePaul & pitched them to the playoffs. The SI HS female athlete of the Year is from your part of the 
country. Guess where she is going to play in college, Washington. 

The overall quality of the girl's SB teams in the SE make the quality of your FB teams look inferior.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> *jg, while I am impressed with the quality of programs in the SE part of the country,* I smile about this.
> About the only girls' sport I enjoy watching is SB. A good friends daughter started that when she went
> to DePaul & pitched them to the playoffs. The SI HS female athlete of the Year is from your part of the
> country. Guess where she is going to play in college, Washington.
> 
> The overall quality of the girl's SB teams in the SE make the quality of your FB teams look inferior.


Marv, you ain't seen nothin' yet when it comes to suth'n sporting domination, especially from Clemps. Wait'll they unveil their collegiate *kabaddi* din-asty led by the spirit of The Legend of Howard's Rock and the new sporting Gandhi, Frank Howard:






MG


----------



## jgsanders

I had almost forgotten it was 44-16 in the 3rd quarter, and then Jacob and an Auburn fan sent me those videos to post as a reminder to their Bama brethren.


----------

